# Pétition : Libérez sonnyboy



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

*SIGNEZ NOMBREUX!*


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2008)

Faudra dire à la prod MacG que le masque d'Hannibal était en cuir et qu'il n'avait pas le casque anti-âneries sur les oreilles  Là ça fait un peu massacre à la tronçonneuse version hansel et gretel au Negresko    Pauv Sonny 

Je signe


----------



## Luc G (13 Mai 2008)

Je signe volontiers. Ceci dit,  ne m'appelant pas "nombreux", je préfère signer Luc 

PS. Sonnyboy est au bar ce que son nez était à Cléopâtre, sans lui, la face du monde est changée


----------



## Lila (13 Mai 2008)

*+1*

.....certes il est Corse....
.....certes il est méchant (surtout avec les cons)
.....certes il est grossier (avec tout le monde)

.....mais c'est un repère dont on a besoin ...soit pour faire pipi dessus ou l'embrasser sur son grand front accueillant....c'est selon ...

 


*Let Sonnyboy be free like a zozio in the air*​


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Mai 2008)

Je signe pas
Qu'il pourrisse en enfer

Non, sérieux, je signe des deux mains. Sonny est un ami de longue date. Et puis on se complète. Sonny est dur et méchant. Moi, je suis doux et gentil


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mai 2008)

*LIBERTÀ!!!*   




Ouais!
Et pensez à jojo et julrou aussi, tiens, qu'on rigole un peu...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2008)

En bon centriste démocrate que je suis, je reconnais à chacun le doit d'exister et de s'exprimer. Donc je signe aussi.


----------



## r0m1 (13 Mai 2008)

Sonny qui ? 














 Allez, je signe


----------



## kasarus (13 Mai 2008)

Je signe aussi...


----------



## jugnin (13 Mai 2008)

Pas question que je signe pour une râclure pareille, ce fléau pour l'intégrité rectale des switcheurs (pour ne citer qu'eux).

A la limite, si j'étais chrétien, je le signerais...de croix :

_Vade retro, 'fanculo !_

​

Nan mais.

Cela dit, ma signature est à vendre, naturellement.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mai 2008)

Ouais, et je signe aussi pour qu'on me débanisse de la choutebox! 
Nan mais alors, hé, merde hé!


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Mai 2008)

Il a été kické?


----------



## tirhum (13 Mai 2008)




----------



## Pierrou (13 Mai 2008)

Un peu mon neveu, que je signe !    


Enfin un mec  à côté de qui je me sentais parfois classe et distingué...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mai 2008)

Je signe si il s'engage a me rendre ma serviette en papier imbibée de tâches de daube. C'est un colector: elle a été signée par l'Amok.


----------



## viruce (13 Mai 2008)

"Qu'on lui arrache les burnes!!!"
Ca manque dans le decorum en ce moment...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

Les mecs qui vont, qui r'viennent, comme ça, c'est grotesque !
leur faudrait une bonne guerre, tiens !







Je produit quand même un bel étron dédicacé en forme de oui pour soutenir cette campagne.


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mai 2008)

c'est pas encore fermé ici?


----------



## vleroy (13 Mai 2008)

si on fait une croix, c'est bon?


----------



## katelijn (13 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> *+1*
> .....certes il est méchant (surtout avec les cons)
> .....certes il est grossier (avec tout le monde)



Et puis, c'est bien connu, les altruistes c'est tous des cons! 



Lila a dit:


> .....mais c'est un repère dont on a besoin ...soit pour faire pipi dessus ou l'embrasser sur son grand front accueillant....c'est selon ...



Parle pour toi, je m'en passe!  Un peu plus de microbes au bar ne peut pas faire de mal!
:love: 

Je signe


----------



## kasarus (13 Mai 2008)

viruce a dit:


> "Qu'on lui arrache les burnes!!!"
> Ca manque dans le decorum en ce moment...


C'est fait non?


tirhum a dit:


>


----------



## Nephou (13 Mai 2008)

Rhâââ&#8230; on vous dira jamais assez qu&#8217;il vous faut renseigner une titre explicite dans le champs idoine du formulaire de création de sujets


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

Je suis ému (Vive zému!!!) devant un tel élan de solidarité... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> idoine


 
Forme apple-esque des préposés aux "vous avez quelque chose à déclarer ?"

"Oui, un sonnyboy.
"Un sonnyboy ? Ah non ! les posteurs aux langage cru ne sont plus acceptés !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> les posteurs aux langage cru ne sont plus acceptés !



Mieux vaut du cru que du réchauffé au micro-ondes!


----------



## mado (13 Mai 2008)

Cru ou réchauffé, il a maigri.






Et après on se permet de donner des leçons aux chinois.


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Mai 2008)

mado a dit:


> Cru ou réchauffé, il a maigri.



On va quand même pas le manger :afraid:

Non, parce que moi, je n'ai pas signé pour ça


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

Il lui faudrait plutôt des punitions qu'il comprenne : qu'on lui coupe la b... !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> On va quand même pas le manger :afraid:


Il prétend lui-même que la seule partie commestible, c'est lou manganeou... Si tu as un dico Français/Niçois...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> On va quand même pas le manger :afraid:


 


mado a dit:


> Et après on se permet de donner des leçons aux chinois.


 
Après les "appartements raviolis" - les "appartements sonnyboy" - roulé à la main.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Il lui faudrait plutôt des punitions qu'il comprenne : qu'on lui coupe la b... !



Un peu de retenue et de dignité, je vous prie... Il s'agit bien ici de laver l'honneur d'un grand homme... Pas de basse lessive!


----------



## Craquounette (13 Mai 2008)

Afin que ce bar redevienne moins "propre en ordre", moins stérile et surtout plus vivant.. plus chaleureux (ziiiiiipppppppppp) oui je signe  

Et pis bon.. c'est Tonton Patoch' qui demande : je vais quand même pas refuser :love:


----------



## Lila (13 Mai 2008)

...wé d'abord ...
ça serait dommage qu'il se prenne un ban supplémentaire pour avoir déchaîné les passions sans même avoir été présent ......

le summum du ban ..... 

..revenons donc à l'essentiel !!!!!



*LEGALIZE SONNYBOY*​


----------



## Craquounette (13 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...wé d'abord ...
> ça serait dommage qu'il se prenne un ban supplémentaire pour avoir déchaîné les passions sans même avoir été présent ......
> 
> le summum du ban .....


 
ban pour incitation à la création d'un fil regroupant quelques piliers 

Je vois d'ici la justification : "Les absents ont toujours tort"


----------



## jugnin (13 Mai 2008)

*Coup de gueule contre les suiveurs!!!*©

Namé c'est vrai quoi, on vous manipule, j'vous jure.

J'ous l'aur_ai dit si tôt_, là.


----------



## mado (13 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...wé d'abord ...
> ça serait dommage qu'il se prenne un ban supplémentaire pour avoir déchaîné les passions sans même avoir été présent ......
> 
> le summum du ban .....
> ...



Ah mais si ça se fume, je veux bien signer


----------



## Lila (13 Mai 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> plus chaleureux (ziiiiiipppppppppp) :love:



......ziiiiiippppp .......chaleureux .......


----------



## Malkovitch (13 Mai 2008)

Contre. :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est un colector: elle a été signée par l'Amok.



Un Mont-blanc  ?


----------



## boodou (13 Mai 2008)

on ne met pas à l'écart les personnes âgées  :hein:

je signe


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2008)

Je ne voudrais pas briser un si magnifique élan de solidarité, mais... Le libérer de quoi ?!


----------



## Nephou (13 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je ne voudrais pas briser un si magnifique élan de solidarité, mais... Le libérer de quoi ?!



Cest ce que je me demandais jsais pas : peut-être dune étreinte trop longue


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Mai 2008)

Il est comme les clebs, le sonny, il enfle après la décharge ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je ne voudrais pas briser un si magnifique élan de solidarité, mais... Le libérer de quoi ?!


Je sais pas, moi... Mais ça vous fait pas plaisir de voir une grande vague de chaleur humaine et de fraternité ? Ça faisait longtemps, non ?... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> tiens le filtre ne fonctionne plus



Oui... :love: 
J'ai réussi à caser "pédés" dans un post, alors que le verbe "chucher" a semblé déplaire... Je ne comprend plus...


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> Cest ce que je me demandais jsais pas : peut-être dune étreinte trop longue



Bah, il a du un jour (ou un soir) de beuverie gueuler dans la salle qu'il était banni histoire de faire l'intéressant devant les nioubs. Toujours est-il qu'aussi incroyable que cela puisse paraître Monsieur Boy n'est pas banni.
Au dernières nouvelles, sa chaudière avait explosée, et son terrain nécessitait un entretien d'importance. Car Monsieur Boy est l'heureux acheteur d'une propriété de luxe, nichée dans un écrin de verdure. Ceci explique peut-être ses passages moins fréquents en ces lieux.

Contrairement à certains insulaires dont l'oisiveté entretenue par la république permet un squat des forums, Sonny de son prénom va bien, n'est pas otage (si ce n'est de ses nouvelles responsabilités d'investisseur immobilier) et a toujours un niveau de 3 gr d'alcoolémie dans le sang (moyenne calculée sur les 12 derniers mois).

Aux membres qui souhaiteraient suivre Monsieur Patochman : je ne saurais trop vous rappeler que cet individu de sinistre mémoire n'est qu'un membre parmi d'autre. Son intelligence plus que moyenne, doublée d'un sens de la paresse inhumain ne vous apportera rien de bon. Etre bien vu des modérateurs est sans nul doute bien plus profitable si vous souhaitez avoir un avenir. Lorsque le Napoléon ira sucer les fils de son caleçon en exil sur une baleine, n'oubliez pas que le dos du cétacé ne sera pas assez large pour accueillir tous les esprits faibles que le meneur aura entrainé dans son sillage. Ce jour là, se tortiller comme un lombric coupé aux chevilles de ceux qui détiennent le pouvoir ne vous sera d'aucun secours...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

Emphase déplorable... 



Amok a dit:


> ...Toujours est-il qu'aussi incroyable que cela puisse paraître Monsieur Boy n'est pas banni.



*TU MENS!!!*


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Mai 2008)

Non mais, nephou ???
* TU MODIFIES MA PROSE !*
Alors je te signale que, oui, farpaitement, j'ai trouvé un moyen de contourner le filtre. Et je ne vendrais pas la combine à la horde, cette bande de freluquets.

Ma prose était vulgaire, certes, mais pas pornographique. Elle ne portait pas atteinte au respect d'un individu quelconque, puisqu'elle était interrogative, et donc dénuée de toutes certitudes qui caractérisent l'insulte en ce bas monde.

Et en plus, c'était *ma propriété intellectuelle* ! Et c'est pas parce que j'ai dit que je trouvais ce concept plus con que cept que t'as le droit de jouer à eraserhead sans que j'ai envie de te david lyncher, quoi !

Non mais c'est vrai, quoi.

Parce que si tu changes comme ça, alors, il faut enlever le pluriel, et le pronom.

"Il est comme le clebs, sonny, il enfle après la décharge ?".
Et faut garder "Il reste coincé dans maman ?", sinon, on comprend rien, on croit que je dis ça comme un cheveu sur la soupe.

Aucun style, ces modos.
A part Amok, bien sûr. Mais lui c'est une erreur de la nature.


----------



## Lalla (13 Mai 2008)

Moi je signe parce que j'en ai marre qu'il m'envoie des mp obscènes   (vu qu'il sait plus quoi faire...).

Libérez-moi vite fait (de) cette raclure de fond de bidet© !


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Emphase déplorable...



Peut être. Mais moi je ne hurle pas a la libération d'un individu qui n'a jamais été condamné, et qui investit dans la pierre a coup de millions d'euros sur le dos des pauvres travailleurs !

Mensonges et trahisons sont votre lot quotidien Monsieur Man. Le mot "récidiviste" est encore bien trop faible pour votre cas et il se pourrait bien que ce soit le dernier que vous puissiez lire sur ces pages ! Pensez alors, vous qui vous drapez des couleurs dérobées de la solidarité et de la liberté à ceux, pauvres nioubs innocents, que vous entrainerez dans votre chute sans le moindre regret.

J'en appelle à ceux qui ont encore un peu de bon sens : ne vous laissez pas entrainer par cet individu qui sous le fallacieux prétexte de "liberer" un compatriote jamais incarcéré souhaite votre destruction. Patochman, la 5eme colonne qui vous mène au ban et au courroux des modérateurs. Est-ce ce que vous voulez ?

Dites lui ici que la pétition de ce tigre de papier n'a pas lieu d'être : faites briller la liberté au firmament des forums. Nous reconnaitrons le bon grain de l'ivraie et ne serons pas dupes.

Boutez Patochman. C'est le bon sens et le logiciel de modération, porteur de la flamme sacrée du ban qui vous le sussurent.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> J'en appelle à ceux qui ont encore un peu de bon sens : ne vous laissez pas entrainer par cet individu qui sous le fallacieux prétexte de "liberer" un compatriote jamais incarcéré souhaite votre destruction.



Hééééééééé merde! Je suis découvert... 
Je vais aller créer un nouveau jeu à la con du genre "Roulette Russe" ou "Duel", tiens!


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Emphase déplorable...
> 
> 
> 
> *TU MENS!!!*



Non, je ne mens pas. Et je peux le prouver. Faites marche arrière avant que n'apparaisse au grand jour votre forfaiture.

Pour ceux qui ont signé sur les pages précédentes : vos excuses, votre repentir sont attendus.


----------



## JPTK (13 Mai 2008)

_C'est mou c'est mou tout ça...._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> _C'est mou c'est mou tout ça...._


Nan naaaan... Mais touche un peu plus haut.... Lààààààà ; voilàààààààà... :love:


----------



## tirhum (13 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Non, je ne mens pas. Et je peux le prouver. Faites marche arrière avant que n'apparaisse au grand jour votre forfaiture.
> 
> Pour ceux qui ont signé sur les pages précédentes : vos excuses, votre repentir sont attendus.


Poil au...


:casse:


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> J'en appelle à ceux qui ont encore un peu de bon sens : ne vous laissez pas entrainer par cet individu qui sous le fallacieux prétexte de "liberer" un compatriote jamais incarcéré souhaite votre destruction. Patochman, la 5eme colonne qui vous mène au ban et au courroux des modérateurs. Est-ce ce que vous voulez ?



Ah ben c'est bien la peine que je dise que t'as du style, pour que tu prouves le contraire deux posts plus loin.


----------



## Craquounette (13 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je vais aller créer un nouveau jeu à la con du genre "Roulette Russe" ou *"Duel"* tiens!


 
oui bonne idée tiens  

Vous autes, vous n'avez rien compris... Patoch', il ne voulait qu'un gros calin aujourd'hui... Un Free Hugs... Faut le comprendre isolé sur son rocher : c'est loin le continent 

Un peu de réconfort n'a jamais fait de mal à personne merd*e


----------



## r0m1 (13 Mai 2008)

Bon maintenant que les modos tentent dans une manoeuvre de désespoir de désunir cette force naissante menée par Patoch , il devient nécessaire de se poser une question... 

Qui paie le plus ? 






J'attends &#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Qui paie le plus ?



En rouge ?...


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Bon maintenant que les modos tentent dans une manoeuvre de désespoir de désunir cette force naissante menée par Patoch , il devient nécessaire de se poser une question...
> 
> Qui paie le plus ?
> 
> ...



La vraie question est : qui rapporte le moins ?! 

Faisons une petite expérience : Monsieur Man a 10 minutes pour prouver ici sa puissance destructrice, sa capacité d'entrave. Dans 10 minutes, ce sera mon tour. Faites votre choix ensuite...  A 17 h 10, nul ne sera à l'abri.


----------



## katelijn (13 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Aux membres qui souhaiteraient suivre Monsieur Patochman : je ne saurais trop vous rappeler que cet individu de sinistre mémoire n'est qu'un membre parmi d'autre. Son intelligence plus que moyenne, doublée d'un sens de la paresse inhumain ne vous apportera rien de bon. Etre bien vu des modérateurs est sans nul doute bien plus profitable si vous souhaitez avoir un avenir.



Ça ressemble au cours de cathéchisme :mouais: 
Puis mon papa m'a toujours dit que la paresse rendait intélligent , enfin il a ajouté des choses, mais ça je ne me souviens plus  



Amok a dit:


> Lorsque le Napoléon ira sucer les fils de son caleçon en exil sur une baleine, n'oubliez pas que le dos du cétacé ne sera pas assez large pour accueillir tous les esprits faibles que le meneur aura entrainé dans son sillage. Ce jour là, se tortiller comme un lombric coupé aux chevilles de ceux qui détiennent le pouvoir ne vous sera d'aucun secours...



San Brandan est preferable aux Borgia!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Faisons une petite expérience : Monsieur Man a 10 minutes pour prouver ici sa puissance destructrice, sa capacité d'entrave. Dans 10 minutes, ce sera mon tour. Faites votre choix ensuite...  A 17 h 10, nul ne sera à l'abri.



Vaine démonstration de force qui ne vous vaudra que le mépris de vos contemporains, Monsieur... 
Jamais, au grand jamais, il n'a été dans mon intention de nuire à mes petits camarades de forum (Bon ; oui... A deux ou trois exceptions faites), mais plutôt de leur apporter de la joie, surtout en une après-midi pluvieuse comme celle d'aujourd'hui... Vous ne pouvez certes en dire autant


----------



## Craquounette (13 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> A 17 h 10, nul ne sera à l'abri...


 
L'Hexagone a changé de fuseau horaire ? :mouais:


----------



## mado (13 Mai 2008)

Il est 18h05.
Et tout le monde est vivant.



grillée par une grenouille..


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Mai 2008)

Ouf. 

Ça m'aurait fait caguer que le loup pète un cable parce que le porcacciu flatule dans le maquis de nos incertitudes.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ouf.
> 
> Ça m'aurait fait chier que le loup pète un cable parce que le cochon flatule dans le maquis de nos incertitudes.



Et ta connerie ?!?...


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ont signé sur les pages précédentes : vos excuses, votre repentir sont attendus.



Il faut faire un don de lombric ?


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vaine démonstration de force qui ne vous vaudra que le mépris de vos contemporains, Monsieur...



Le pouvoir a toujours été du côté de ceux qui pouvaient déclencher l'orage, pas des vendeurs de parapluie. Vous confondez mépris et crainte, Monsieur. Le mépris, ce sont les propos que l'on tient lorsque la foudre est loin, mais rare, au final, sont ceux qui osent jouer les paratonnerres. Car l'histoire a ceci de positif : elle démontre que jouer avec le feu n'apporte que brulures ! Le mépris est méprisable : la crainte m'intéresse bien plus : elle offre femmes, pouvoir et richesse ! Si vous aviez ne serait-ce que le début des qualités pour être modérateur, vous auriez conscience de la petitesse de vos propos et de vos semblants de révolutions ! Vous sauriez comme il est bon de profiter de ces avantages au lieu de gigoter du fond de votre terrier. D'autres s"y sont frottés avant vous. Aujourd'hui, leurs cris sont devenus gémissements et pour certains, silence. Le virtuel est un néant dans lequel se perd les cris des bannis. Vos cris ne seront même pas molécules sonores : juste un vide qui sera le pendant de votre pauvre corps lorsque ceux qui furent punis avant vous se seront repus de votre chair grasse, fumée et alcoolisée.
Momie vous êtes, momie vous serez !


----------



## tirhum (13 Mai 2008)

Y'a erreur sur la momie, là...


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> L'Hexagone a changé de fuseau horaire ? :mouais:





mado a dit:


> Il est 18h05.
> Et tout le monde est vivant.
> 
> 
> ...



Ma foi, c'est exact : l'erreur ne me rend que plus humain !


"Ceux sur qui la foudre tombe ne sont plus que cris et douleur. Leur silence assourdissant ne rend que plus présent l'inutilité de leur existence, fut-elle virtuelle."

L'évangile selon l'Amok.

Deux d'entre-vous viennent de nous quitter. A chaque post de non repentir, deux autres suivront.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Le mépris est méprisable : la crainte m'intéresse bien plus : elle offre femmes, pouvoir et richesse !


Que tout ceci est bassement théorique, un véritable bachotage de lieux communs que ne tenterait même pas le plus ignares des carabins à l'approche de ses examens. :sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2008)

Enfin, si je comprends bien, on s'est fait avoir avec cette histoire de pétition.


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2008)

Deux de plus !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Enfin, si je comprends bien, on s'est fait avoir avec cette histoire de pétition.



Hmmmmmmm... Could be... Or not...


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Enfin, si je comprends bien, on s'est fait avoir avec cette histoire de pétition.



Votre début de repentir vient de libérer un d'entre eux.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Votre début de repentir vient de libérer un d'entre eux.



Trop cool ton jeu!!!  

Je me repens comme je te dis même pas!!!!

Allez hop! T'en lâches 4 de plus... Mais des beaux, hein!


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Trop cool ton jeu!!!
> 
> Je me repens comme je te dis même pas!!!!
> 
> Allez hop! T'en lâches 4 de plus... Mais des beaux, hein!



Il va sans dire que votre man&#339;uvre pitoyable est sans effet : je veux de vrais repentirs, bien développés, avec des morceaux de faucuserie dedans. Votre foutage de gueule vient de punir deux innocents de ce fil.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

Ah... Ben sorry... Ed n'est pas là...


----------



## katelijn (13 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Trop cool ton jeu!!!
> 
> Je me repens comme je te dis même pas!!!!
> 
> Allez hop! T'en lâches 4 de plus... Mais des beaux, hein!



tortilla!


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2008)

katelijn a dit:


> tortilla!



A ce rythme là, je ne donne pas cher de l'avenir de ce sujet, faute de pétitionnaires !


----------



## tirhum (13 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Il va sans dire que votre man&#339;uvre pitoyable est sans effet : je veux de vrais repentirs, bien développés, avec des morceaux de faucuserie dedans. Votre foutage de gueule vient de punir deux innocents de ce fil.


Mais, mais, mais... :mouais: 
Continues pas !... 
Il va en mettre partout; du sol au plafond !...
Faut pas l'émoustiller comme ça !...


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Mais, mais, mais... :mouais:
> Continues pas !...
> Il va en mettre partout; du sol au plafond !...
> Faut pas l'émoustiller comme ça !...



C'est très loin du repentir, ca. Hop.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> C'est très loin du repentir, ca. Hop.



Ouais! Lui, c'est bien fait...


----------



## vleroy (13 Mai 2008)

j'avais bien fait de mettre une croix... je le sentais pas ce fil


----------



## kasarus (13 Mai 2008)

(Sic) R.I.P (Sic)


----------



## r0m1 (13 Mai 2008)

A peine le temps de partir que déjà plein de pages en plus...

Bon et en plus on me répond que ce que j'ai à gagner le plus c'est en fait prendre le moins :mouais:  ... J'suis peut être pas bon en affaires mais j'ai la vague impression de me faire un peu avoir :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je ne voudrais pas briser un si magnifique élan de solidarité, mais... Le libérer de quoi ?!



Mais...
De lui même, avant toute chose - de sa propre aliénation.


----------



## jugnin (13 Mai 2008)

Euh j'voudrais surtout pas faire mon Ed, mais moi, ben j'l'avais dit des la première page, que c'était une idée à la con, et qu'Amok il avait bien raison (ça, c'était en filigrane). 

Parcontre, ce que je pige pas trop, c'est que j'suis en train de me prendre un orage sur la tronche, là, alors que seuls les hérétiques devaient être foudroyés.

Aucun discernement, ces modos.


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais! Lui, c'est bien fait...



Je jette avec grâce mon feutre
Je fais lentement l'abandon
Du grand manteau qui me calfeutre
Et clique le lien de modération.
Elégant comme Céladon
Agile comme Scaramouche,
Je vous préviens, cher Mirmidon
Qu'au dernier des bannis, je touche !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Parcontre ce que je pige pas trop, c'est que j'suis en train de me prendre un orage sur la tronche, alors que seuls les hérétiques devaient être foudroyés.



Il est comme les Amerloques ; les frappes chirurgicales, c'est rien que de la théorie foireuse...


----------



## r0m1 (13 Mai 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Euh j'voudrais surtout pas faire mon Ed, mais moi, ben j'l'avais dit des la première page, que c'était une idée à la con, et qu'Amok il avait bien raison (ça c'était en filigrane).
> 
> Parcontre ce que je pige pas trop, c'est que j'suis en train de me prendre un orage sur la tronche, alors que seuls les hérétiques devaient être foudroyés.
> 
> Aucun discernement, ces modos.



C'est en cela qu'il faut se méfier, ils promettent d'épargner ..........


ou pas !


----------



## PO_ (13 Mai 2008)

bon, j'ai lu que la première page de votre joyeux délire, mais vu que je suis relativement newbie, alors, je vais poser une QALC (question à la con) : 

Kikcety donc le sonnyboy ? Ça se mange ? Ça se boit ? Ça se fume ?

Blague à part, de quoi faut-il le libérer ?


----------



## GlobaliaCat (13 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Il va sans dire que votre manuvre pitoyable est sans effet : je veux de vrais repentirs, bien développés, avec des morceaux de faucuserie dedans. Votre foutage de gueule vient de punir deux innocents de ce fil.



C'est vrai ça ! M'obliger à ressortir un pseudo qui prenait la poussière depuis 2005, franchement ! :rateau: Bon, je laisse les survivants se battre et plaider la cause et je retourne sous la poussière


----------



## r0m1 (13 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il est comme les Amerloques ; les frappes chirurgicales, c'est rien que de la théorie foireuse...



On comprend qu'a son âge la précision laisse sa place petit à petit ..... 


On sucre les fraises quoi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> Ça se mange ?


Nan!


> Ça se boit ?


Nan! 


> Ça se fume ?


Ah... Là tu risques de commencer à lui plaire... :love:


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> On comprend qu'a son âge la précision laisse sa place petit à petit .....
> 
> 
> On sucre les fraises quoi



Paf !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Paf !



Yeaaaaaah!!!!! :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## GlobaliaCat (13 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Yeaaaaaah!!!!! :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:



Juste un truc avant de partir, Corsinou, il ne faudrait pas qu'il y ait du mou dans le figatelli ! Défendez au lieu d'applaudir au massacre des troupes !  Napoléon en aurait perdu sa culotte ou l'aurait mise à l'envers, quand au bicorne il se serait assis dessus ! On doit rêver mieux comme siège !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

Bah, tu sais... Moi, du moment que ça saigne... :love:  
Et puis le jour où je me ferai saigner j'attend pas qu'on fasse une pétition...


----------



## GlobaliaCat (13 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah, tu sais... Moi, du moment que ça saigne... :love:
> Et puis le jour où je me ferai saigner j'attend pas qu'on fasse une pétition...



Mais on fera un peu ce qu'on veut peut !


----------



## tirhum (13 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais! Lui, c'est bien fait...


Vais ouvrir un salon de thé, tiens !... 
T'auras pas le droit à la camomille !...  

   :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

T'es plus banni, toi ?... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

Camomille ?
de Ramses deuil


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'es plus banni, toi ?... :mouais:



Heureux ?


----------



## tirhum (13 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'es plus banni, toi ?... :mouais:


Ça te scie le _luc_ jusqu'aux g'noux ?!...


----------



## r0m1 (13 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Paf !





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Yeaaaaaah!!!!! :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah, tu sais... Moi, du moment que ça saigne... :love:
> Et puis le jour où je me ferai saigner j'attend pas qu'on fasse une pétition...



Je pense qu' à la vue de certains éléments nouveaux et grâce à une petite retraite de ce fil qui m'a permis d'entamer toute une phase de réflexion qu'il serait peut être utile de revoir quelque peu ma position... dans le feu de l'action j'ai peut être quelque peu négligé certains aspects au profit de quelques idéaux qui ne mènent finalement pas bien loin...(le pouvoir, qui paie le mieux toussa toussa ....)


----------



## jugnin (13 Mai 2008)

Comme quoi les modos, c'est plus c'que c'était..

De mon temps, ils auraient passé une semaine à genoux sur une planche à clous rouillés.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> ...j'ai peut être quelque peu négligé certains aspects au profit de quelques idéaux qui ne mènent finalement pas bien loin...(le pouvoir, qui paie le mieux toussa toussa ....)



Rends-moi la Rollex et les Ray Ban!


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Mai 2008)

GlobaliaCat a dit:


> C'est vrai ça ! M'obliger à ressortir un pseudo qui prenait la poussière depuis 2005, franchement ! :rateau: Bon, je laisse les survivants se battre et plaider la cause et je retourne sous la poussière



Aveu de double pseudo ! Au nom de la justice judicieuse et de l'équité d'étiquette, je réclame son bannissement à vie.
Comme les miens !



PonkHead a dit:


> Camomille ?
> de Ramses deuil



les ixbégé, c'est plus ce que c'était.

Bon, dépechez-vous, l'amok a la gaule foudroyante, il va bientôt partir chasser la poulette, à ce rythme.


----------



## jugnin (13 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rends-moi la Rollex et les Ray Ban!



Ray Ban ?

Il remplace Amok ?


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Aveu de double pseudo ! Au nom de la justice judicieuse et de l'équité d'étiquette, je réclame son bannissement à vie.
> Comme les miens !



Silence, le meneur ! 




> Bon, dépechez-vous, l'amok a la gaule foudroyante, il va bientôt partir chasser la poulette, à ce rythme.



Même pas, j'ai plus goût à rien...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Comme quoi les modos, c'est plus c'que c'était..
> 
> De mon temps, ils auraient passé une semaine à genoux sur une planche à clous rouillés.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Même pas, j'ai plus goût à rien...



Et si tu bannissais vraiment Sonny pour avoir occasionné tout ce merdier par omission (C'est vrai quoi ; il est pas venu démentir...) ; ça te redonnerait goût à la vie ?...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et si tu bannissais vraiment Sonny pour avoir occasionné tout ce merdier par omission (C'est vrai quoi ; il est pas venu démentir...) ; ça te redonnerait goût à la vie ?...


T'es pas chié, toi. Tu balances le machin et tu accuses ensuite les absents !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> T'es pas chié, toi. Tu balances le machin et tu accuses ensuite les absents !



*Poutou poutou mougnou mougnou... * :love: :love: :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Silence, le meneur !



hop hop hop ! Moi, j'ai rien mené. J'ai rien signé non plus, c'eut été une insulte à la mémoire de ce chouette compagnon qu'était Monsieur Boy.







> Même pas, j'ai plus goût à rien...



Une demoiselle serait-elle assez généreuse pour expédier derechef une culotte portée par jour d'émoustillement, afin de réveiller les papilles du plus méritant des chefs de la Gaule du Sud et de la Catalogne* réunies ?




*Non, ne fait pas le modeste, il parait que ta réputation n'est vraiment plus à faire sur les ramblas...


----------



## kisbizz (13 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Car l'histoire a ceci de positif : elle démontre que jouer avec le feu n'apporte que brulures ! Le mépris est méprisable : la crainte m'intéresse bien plus : elle offre femmes, pouvoir et richesse !



bon oki ......

donnant , donnant  

libere sonny de sa cuisine  .... moi je le remplace pour tes preparer des .....pates  





ps: patoch, t'as oublié le songage


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> ... il parait que ta réputation n'est vraiment plus à faire sur les ramblas...


Quand tu vois le genre de radasses bas de gamme qui y traînent...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *Poutou poutou mougnou mougnou... * :love: :love: :love:



*Coin coin coin coin coin* :love: :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> ps: patoch, t'as oublié le songage



Naaaaaaan... généralement ça encombre inutilement Vbull...  :rose:


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Non, ne fait pas le modeste, il parait que ta réputation n'est vraiment plus à faire sur les ramblas...



Ah ca... :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2008)

Est-ce qu'on peut libérer Ingird Bétancourt avec nos pétitions à la con ?


----------



## Craquounette (13 Mai 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Une demoiselle serait-elle assez généreuse pour expédier derechef une culotte portée par jour d'émoustillement, afin de réveiller les papilles du plus méritant des chefs de la Gaule du Sud et de la Catalogne* réunies ?



Pourquoi aller payer des frais postaux astronomiques pour provoquer quelques étincelles si vite éteintes ?

Je veux bien que la Suisse a un passé humanitaire, mais faut pas pousser non plus...

Le cassoulet corse est bien plus accueillant que le McDo sudiste....


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mai 2008)

Tiens donc...
Une démonstration de "force" modératrice... 

Hin hin.
Ca me rappelle le chateau. Des hordes de modérateurs défilant au pas, usant abusivement de leurs pouvoirs sur tous les pauvres foreumeurs qui ne se mettaient pas à genoux à leur passage.
C'était sans compter sur l'ingéniosité d'une poignée de résistants qui prirent le pouvoir légalement et en toute quiétude. :love:
Une des innombrables preuves, s'il en fallait, que la marière grise est bien supérieure aux muscs, même bien huilés. 
Ah ah! nous prenons la plume, l'Amok, et te laissons l'épée! 

Souviens toi des attentats aux commentaires de profils, rappelle toi l'impuissance de tes semblables face au bras vengeur de la Horde! 
Vous couriez en tous sens, comme d'insignifiants insectes, appellant au secours l'administrateur de ces lieux, lui-même bien en peine d'endiguer le flot vengeur (comme le bras en fait) des commentaires s'accumulant à votre nez et a votre barbe! 

Bannisssez, bannissez, ignobles!
La masse des oubliés trouvera toujours une faille dans votre cuirasse!
La vie reprendra toujours ses droits!!!
MUUAAAAH AH AH AH AH AH AH !!!!!





Bon, c'est pas le tout, je vais boire des coups, moi, tiens.


----------



## tirhum (13 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais! Lui, c'est bien fait...





Craquounette a dit:


> Pourquoi aller payer des frais postaux astronomiques pour provoquer quelques étincelles si vite éteintes ?
> 
> Je veux bien que la Suisse a un passé humanitaire, mais faut pas pousser non plus...
> 
> Le cassoulet corse est bien plus accueillant que le McDo sudiste....



Tsss, tsss...
Cap au nord !... 


bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tiens donc...
> Une démonstration de "force" modératrice...
> 
> Hin hin.
> ...


En ces temps (bénis), j'étais chambellan... 
Et... sournoisement....


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tiens donc...
> Une démonstration de "force" modératrice...
> 
> Hin hin.
> ...




Quelqu'un se dévoue pour s'en occuper ce week-end ? La dernière fois, il se prenait pour Jules César, je vous dis pas le bordel qui a foutu... 



Craquounette a dit:


> Pourquoi aller payer des frais postaux astronomiques pour provoquer quelques étincelles si vite éteintes ?
> 
> Je veux bien que la Suisse a un passé humanitaire, mais faut pas pousser non plus...
> 
> Le cassoulet corse est bien plus accueillant que le McDo sudiste....


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Tsss, tsss...
> Cap au nord !...



Et ne cherchez pas de cas laids, cherchez les frites car les moules ne seront jamais loin.  (Pascal 4+3 6+1  )


----------



## katelijn (13 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> En ces temps (bénis), j'étais chambellan...
> Et... sournoisement....



Et même plus de traces pour la posterité


----------



## Lila (13 Mai 2008)

:casse: :casse: :casse: 


...rhaaaaa la vache ! ça avoine sec ....
le momok est en pleine forme là !

..ça faisait longtemps qu'on ne l'avait pas eu avec la modération aussi joyeuse........

..l'a du avoir une érection ....... (enfin ....hein ? quoi ..je l'ai dis ... ...noooon ..si ? ah !)

...si j'ai bien tout compris....ce qui est déjà un contre sens.....j'aurai hypothéqué ma belle réputation de pinsut sur des allégations insulaires et douteuses et prêté ainsi ma verge...verve :rose: à une lutte qui n'a jamais eu lieu d'être......tout ça sous les effets des différentes absynthes que j'ai absorbé (à l'insu de mon plein vouloir) le soir de mon enrôlement ......

..bon en même temps, sans vouloir mettre en doute la grande valeur des dires du plus vi...brave des modos, il était banni le Sonny aussi fait qu'un rat !

Donc j'emets une supposition: se pourrait-il que, pour rendre illégitime et ridicule cet élan de bravoure et de solidarité somme toute assez dangeureux pour le pouvoir golgothique en place, que l'on ait vite fait débanni le Sonny sans que lui même le sache (puisqu'il est en train de creuser sa psicine olympique pour cet été) et que nous mêmes n'ayons aucun moyens de vérifier et que comme ça on a l'air con (au mieux) ou bani (pour les plus c...braves d'entres nous)......

hein hein hein ..vous voyez la manoeuvre ? :mouais: 

..bon alors je coupe la poire en 2

....*FREE SONNYMOK*.......


----------



## Lila (13 Mai 2008)

.......


----------



## Lila (13 Mai 2008)

:rose: :rose: ah zut ...no rien ! triple post ....c l'alcool dsl


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> hein hein hein ..vous voyez la manoeuvre ? :mouais:



Ça fait un peu manoeuvre de ferry Corse dans la Manche mais oui, pourquoi pas ?! :mouais:



Lila a dit:


> :rose: :rose: ah zut ...no rien ! triple post ....c l'alcool dsl



Tipunch ?


----------



## kisbizz (13 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ..bon alors je coupe la poire en 2
> 
> ...........









pour le moment la poire tu ne la coupe pas en deux mais tu la double


----------



## katelijn (13 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> pour le moment la poire tu ne la coupe pas en deux mais tu la double



C'est ce qu'on dit en pleine noyade!


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Mai 2008)

Elle boit la tasse, et elle parle la bouche pleine. Elle est trop pleine de ressources !


----------



## Craquounette (13 Mai 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tipunch ?



j'aurais penché pour le double effet de la myrte


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> :rose: :rose: ah zut ...no rien ! triple post ....c l'alcool dsl



Sur le fond, je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi 

Le problème, (sur la forme), c'est que j'ai cru qu'il fallait débannir Sonny _Rollins_

Tin, les apparences sont trompeuses

La maya recouvre toutes choses

L'_eikasia_ nous égare

On est bien peu de choses


----------



## Lila (13 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tin, les apparences sont trompeuses
> 
> La maya recouvre toutes choses
> 
> On est bien peu de choses




wééééééé ...grave !!! ...fucking periode  Kaliyuga !!!!!!!!


...en attendant ananda, si on a pas une preuve ici même que le sonny est free, c'est que j'ai raison ......la modo bluff !!!! 
 
Il nous faut donc une démonstration par l'absurde.......par l'absurde lui même en personne je veux dire


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> On est bien peu de choses



Tu parles aux roses ?


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Mai 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu parles aux roses ?



Ben oui, mon amie 








(enfin, depuis ce matin)


----------



## PO_ (14 Mai 2008)

AU Secours ! 

C'est des malades ! ! !


----------



## Lila (14 Mai 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> AU Secours !
> 
> C'est des malades ! ! !



......allez ..tu es des nôtres !!!!!  on compte ça comme une signature positive de la pétition ....

Merci à toi frère de lutte !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mai 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> AU Secours !
> 
> C'est des malades ! ! !


Tu ne sais pas où tu es tombé.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> C'est des malades ! ! !



Rassure-toi, biquet... A part une bronchite du fumeur et des aigreurs d'estomac chroniques, rien de grave...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rassure-toi, biquet... A part une bronchite du fumeur et des aigreurs d'estomac chroniques, rien de grave...


De l'alccolisme, des exhibitions et obsessions sexuelles,... rien de grave en effet.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2008)

Ouais... La routine, quoi... :love:


----------



## Lila (14 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> De l'alccolisme, des exhibitions et obsessions sexuelles,... rien de grave en effet.



..... ....chochotte !!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ..... ....chochotte !!!!



Non : canard.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ..... ....chochotte !!!!



Petit bateau ? 



iDuck a dit:


> Non : canard.



:mouais: La soupière version cache croupion


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mai 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Petit bateau ?
> 
> 
> 
> :mouais: La soupière version cache croupion


On a ses pudeurs parfois (pas comme certains que je ne nommerai pas et qui montrent leur croupion à tout le monde  ).


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> De l'alccolisme, des exhibitions et obsessions sexuelles,... rien de grave en effet.



Tu as oublié le tabagisme, ce qui m'étonne de toi !


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> On a ses pudeurs parfois (pas comme certains que je ne nommerai pas et qui montrent leur croupion à tout le monde  ).



Je n'ai jamais montré mon croupion _à tout le monde_, Monsieur !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Tu as oublié le tabagisme, ce qui m'étonne de toi !



Alors là... Si même toi tu viens ici pour bassement régler des comptes ...


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Alors là... Si même toi tu viens ici pour bassement régler des comptes ...



Quand je pense que c'est iDuck qui va écrire nos discours posthumes, nos cendres dans une soupière posée par devers lui, l'envie affreuse de rentrer dans les ordres me prend. Puis, je vais mater quelques autoportraits, un J. Walker glace à portée de tir, une Lucky au bec, le boa qui ondule sous le boxer et d'un seul coup ca passe...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Quand je pense que c'est iDuck qui va écrire nos discours posthumes, l'envie affreuse de rentrer dans les ordres me prend.


   
Des sueurs froides, aussi...




> Puis, je vais mater quelques autoportraits, un J. Walker glace à portée de tir, une Lucky au bec et d'un seul coup ca passe...



Ah!... Les joies ineffables de ces petits agents de réconfort... :love:


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah!... Les joies ineffables de ces petits agents de réconfort... :love:



Et comme disait Oscar W : "_la fumée conserve la viande, et l'alcool les fruits_" !  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Tu as oublié le tabagisme, ce qui m'étonne de toi !


Mais je ne fume pas, moi, Monsieur. Même pas la moquette !  



Amok a dit:


> Quand je pense que c'est iDuck qui va écrire nos discours posthumes, nos cendres dans une soupière posée par devers lui, l'envie affreuse de rentrer dans les ordres me prend. Puis, je vais mater quelques autoportraits, un J. Walker glace à portée de tir, une Lucky au bec, le boa qui ondule sous le boxer et d'un seul coup ca passe...


C'est sûr : vous n'êtes pas dans la merde.


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais je ne fume pas, moi, Monsieur. Même pas la moquette !



Tous les défauts ! C'est inhumain ! :afraid:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Tous les défauts ! C'est inhumain ! :afraid:


C'est pas pour rien qu'il y'a si peu de centristes: c'est d'un chiant!


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Et comme disait Oscar W : "_la fumée conserve la viande, et l'alcool les fruits_" !  :love:



Tu sais ce qu'on dit, quand le serpent apparaît les croqueuses de pomme ne sont pas loin


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Tous les défauts ! C'est inhumain ! :afraid:




Non môôssieur, il lui en manque un :
Il n'est pas modérateur. 









Tac, dans taggl l'Amoque.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Tous les défauts ! C'est inhumain ! :afraid:


Nan. Toutes les qualités. 



jpmiss a dit:


> C'est pas pour rien qu'il y'a si peu de centristes: c'est d'un chiant!



Y'a plein de centristes. Mais ils sont un peu dispersés à cause de certains qui n'ont pas résisité à l'appel de la soupe du chef Sarko.     



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Non môôssieur, il lui en manque un :
> Il n'est pas modérateur.
> 
> 
> ...



T'es fou ! J'ai pas envie de m'emmerder avec ça !   :mouais:


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est pas pour rien qu'il y'a si peu de centristes: c'est d'un chiant!



Je suis certain que le canard n'est même pas centriste : c'est encore trop extrême ! 

iDuck, quels sont tes défauts, à part cette attirance étrange et malsaine pour les soupières ?! Tu en as *un*, au moins ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Y'a plein de centristes. Mais ils sont un peu dispersés à cause de certains qui n'ont pas résisité à l'appel de la soupe du chef Sarko.



Et donc tu avais préparé la soupière au cas où ! Bravo ! :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais je ne fume pas, moi, Monsieur. Même pas la moquette !


Nâââââââân! La moquette c'est comme le cresson, ça se broute... :love:


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Non môôssieur, il lui en manque un :
> Il n'est pas modérateur.
> Tac, dans taggl l'Amoque.



Mon jeune ami, vous filez un très mauvais coton !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je suis certain que le canard n'est même pas centriste : c'est encore trop extrême !
> 
> iDuck, quels sont tes défauts, à part cette attirance étrange et malsaine pour les soupières ?! Tu en as *un*, au moins ?!


Le centrisme, ce n'est pas l'extrême : c'est l'équilibre.  

Mes défauts ? Râleur, un peu trop porté sur la bouffe (ma balance me hait),... Ca te va ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mai 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et donc tu avais préparé la soupière au cas où ! Bravo ! :mouais:



Que nenni. Manquerait plus que ça. :mouais:


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> un peu trop porté sur la bouffe (ma balance me hait),... Ca te va ?



Ah ! Aaaahhhh ! Cholestérolé à fond ! Tu vois, en cherchant bien ! :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ah ! Aaaahhhh ! Cholestérolé à fond ! Tu vois, en cherchant bien ! :love:


DTC. J'ai fait un bilan sanguin l'autre jour et mon chostérol est nickel.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ah ! Aaaahhhh ! Cholestérolé à fond ! Tu vois, en cherchant bien ! :love:



Confit le canard


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> DTC. J'ai fait un bilan sanguin l'autre jour et mon chostérol est nickel.



Mon Doc, et en plus il fait des bilans sanguins ! Patoch... Je te propose de le découper au scalpel lors de la prochaine AES, histoire de voir à quoi ressemble son intérieur. Ca doit faire drole de voir des organes tout neufs, nickels, comme sortis d'usine. Des poumons bien blancs, une rate qui cligne de l'oeil, un foie où la main de l'alcool n'a jamais posée le pied, des reins cleans comme un filtre à café qui sort de la boîte, des testiboules délicatement arrondis et à peine rodés, une langue dont les papilles sont comme des champignons en automne, des aisselles qui ne sentent rien, l'aine duveteuse, les pieds beaux, les mains lisses, bref : une fois découpé et la peau retournée comme un lapinowsky, on filera les morceaux a la science !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Mon Doc, et en plus il fait des bilans sanguins ! Patoch... Je te propose de le découper au scalpel lors de la prochaine AES, histoire de voir à quoi ressemble son intérieur. Ca doit faire drole de voir des organes tout neufs, nickels, comme sortis d'usine. Des poumons bien blancs, une rate qui cligne de l'oeil, un foie où la main de l'alcool n'a jamais posée le pied, des reins cleans comme un filtre à café qui sort de la boîte, des testiboules délicatement arrondis et à peine rodés, une langue dont les papilles sont comme des champignons en automne, des aisselles qui ne sentent rien, l'aine duveteuse, les pieds beaux, les mains lisses, bref : une fois découpé et la peau retournée comme un lapinowsky, on filera les morceaux a la science !


Si seulement ça pouvait ressembler à ça...


----------



## kasarus (14 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Mon Doc, et en plus il fait des bilans sanguins ! Patoch... Je te propose de le découper au scalpel lors de la prochaine AES, histoire de voir à quoi ressemble son intérieur. Ca doit faire drole de voir des organes tout neufs, nickels, comme sortis d'usine. Des poumons bien blancs, une rate qui cligne de l'oeil, un foie où la main de l'alcool n'a jamais posé le pied, des reins cleans comme un filtre à café qui sort de la boîte, des testiboules délicatement arrondis et *à peine rodés*, une langue dont les papilles sont comme des champignons en automne, des aisselles qui ne sentent rien, l'aine duveteuse, les pieds *bots*, les mains lisses, bref : une fois découpé et la peau retournée comme un lapinowsky, on filera les morceaux a la science !



J'ai l'impression que tu t'es fait avoir, mon cher canard.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Mon jeune ami, vous filez un très mauvais coton !




Bien au contraire, vieux débris! 

Depuis que le compteur de vitesse de ma fidèle safrane-bleu-roi-un-peu-passé® m'a claqué dans les pattes sans crier gare, je file comme le vent vers de nouveaux horizons de liberté ineffable (ce qui ne veut rien dire, mais qui pète quand même un max)

Depuis trois jours, je suis un homme libre, je ne suis plus un numéro!
J'avale le bitume, les cheveux au vent, fenêtres grandes ouvertes, je conduis à vue, je fais des bras d'honneur aux radars automatiques, coiffé d'un masque Dark Vador® de chez Franprix®, j'écume les routes de Charente-Maritime au volant de mon bolide enfin libéré du carcan de la signalisation routière, je fais patiner mes roues aux démarrages (quand il pleut, sinon ça marche pas) en écoutant les premiers albums d'Iron Maiden à donf, comme disent ces cons de jeunes! 

ma soif de liberté est inextinguible dorénavant!
Votre habit vert ne me fait plus peur, l'Amoque! 
Tremblez, canaille, car le free Bobby® ne craint plus rien ni personne!
MOUAAAH AH AH AH AH !!!



Bon, je vous laisse, depuis avant-hier je remplis des poches plastique de déjections canines recueillies au petit matin sur les trottoirs de ma bonne ville.
Or les poches sont pleines, et l'hôtel des impôts est sur ma route.


----------



## Lila (14 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> DTC. J'ai fait un bilan sanguin l'autre jour et mon chostérol est nickel.




Dis moi mon coin coin, tu as signé au fait ? ..me souviens plus !!!!!! (oui l'âge ..et la paresse)

passque sinon ...un canard qui fait son oie blanche en adoptant la politique de l'autruche .......

....qu'on le plume pour le confire (si si ça se dit)!!!!!   


...en attendant, serpents, oies canards, lapinowski, Bobby sont en liberté ......

Quid de notre illustre (supposé.... mais pitet pitet pas) prisonnier ?


----------



## Lila (14 Mai 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ma soif de liberté est inextinguible dorénavant!
> Votre habit vert ne me fait plus peur, l'Amoque!
> Tremblez, canaille, car le free Bobby® ne craint plus rien ni personne!
> MOUAAAH AH AH AH AH !!!




... ...c'est pas là que normalement on li enfile la camisole avec une grosse piqure DSC...?????:hosto:


----------



## Lila (14 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nâââââââân! La moquette c'est comme le *cresson*, ça se broute... :love:




......    Edith ????? :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: 

...ou alors faut avoir bu avant ....breaucoup !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

Tu parles tout seul ?
t'as pas d'amis ?

Ou alors, ils sont tous partis manger et toi t'as pas faim.


----------



## Lila (14 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu parles tout seul ?
> t'as pas d'amis ?
> 
> Ou alors, ils sont tous partis manger et toi t'as pas faim.



...ben non puisque t là ! on a tout ça en commun .....:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

Ouais, mais moi, en plus, je suis assez cuir et fouet : je veux un ami sonnyboy pour me faire du mal et me traiter d'étron.

Toi aussi ?
C'est pour ça qu't'es là ?


----------



## Lila (14 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, mais moi, en plus, je suis assez cuir et fouet : je veux un ami sonnyboy pour me faire du mal et me traiter d'étron.
> 
> Toi aussi ?
> C'est pour ça qu't'es là ?




.....tout pareil je te dis ....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

_United Posteurs of les Etrons !_

Fais-nous mal,
sonny, sonny, sonny...



Et sinon, on peut pas avoir un sonny light ?
Un sonnny zéro ?
Un sans caféine, au bifidus actif ?


Remarquez, le vrai sonny était déjà peut-être au bifidus actif : mieux vaut tomber vite le futal quand on mange trop de bifidus actif.


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et sinon, on peut pas avoir un sonny light ?
> Un sonnny zéro ?
> Un sans caféine, au bifidus actif ?
> 
> ...



Et pourquoi pas un sonny immatériel, pendant que tu y es ?

Le corps glorieux et diaphane de sonny qui dira "tombez l'âme" au leu de "tomber le futal" ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas un sonny immatériel, pendant que tu y es ?
> 
> Le corps glorieux et diaphane de sonny qui dira "tombez l'âme" au leu de "tomber le futal" ?


 
C'est le paradoxe de l'âme de Buridan, alors.


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ma soif de liberté est inextinguible dorénavant!
> Votre habit vert ne me fait plus peur, l'Amoque!
> Tremblez, canaille, car le free Bobby® ne craint plus rien ni personne!
> MOUAAAH AH AH AH AH !!!



Bon, quand tu auras fini de faire l'intéressant, n'oublies pas de répondre a la convocation que la gendarmerie ne va pas tarder à t'expédier suite à mon coup de fil.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

Libérez Bobbyboy !!!


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2008)

Le ladre vient d'être arrêté. Pour l'instant, il est en train de rôtir sur le parking des modérateurs après confiscation de son casque anti-bruit et de sa visière ridicule. (fig.1).








 (fig.1)​


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mai 2008)

*OUAIS, LIBÉREZ CHOUPINOU!!!!*


:love:  

En guise de protestation, je propose un baisser de futal général...


----------



## vleroy (14 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Le ladre vient d'être arrêté. Pour l'instant, il est en train de rôtir sur le parking des modérateurs après confiscation de son casque anti-bruit et de sa visière ridicule. (fig.1).



C'est très chaleureux le bois


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2008)

C'est surtout que l'individu qui se pointe a l'arrière plan semble bien sur le point de profiter de la fâcheuse posture de sonny pour tomber le futal et lui r*......* l'usine à S*.......*


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est surtout que l'individu qui se pointe a l'arrière plan semble bien sur le point de profiter de la fâcheuse posture de sonny pour tomber le futal et lui [EDIT].


 
Qui a vécu par le ramonage, périra de même.

C'est très biblique, finalement, tout ça.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2008)

De toutes façons on s'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

***
**** liberez Les Poules* ***
*







(et les kikis aussi)​


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Le ladre vient d'être arrêté. Pour l'instant, il est en train de rôtir sur le parking des modérateurs après confiscation de son casque anti-bruit et de sa visière ridicule. (fig.1).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quelle bande de fiottes !
Non mais regardez moi ça ! La planche du haut n'est pas fixée au montant, et le supplicié a gardé son t-shirt et ses lunettes.
Je t'empalerais tout ça, moi !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

Aux marches de l'empalé,
aux marches de l'empalé
y a une jeune fille, lonla,
y a une jeune fill-euh... (qui doit sans doute tomber le futal)


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Quelle bande de fiottes !
> Non mais regardez moi ça ! La planche du haut n'est pas fixée au montant, et le supplicié a gardé son t-shirt et ses lunettes.
> Je t'empalerais tout ça, moi !




Les lunettes sont sur l'image car la charte interdit que l'on montre un membre de macg avec les yeux crevés. Concernant le T Shirt, il est exact que le fait qu'il soit "tapissé" d'hameçons à l'intérieur ne se voit pas.


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Mai 2008)

Mais il est où le sondage ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Mais il est où le sondage ?



DTC!!! :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> DTC!!! :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:



J'étais à peu près sûr de la réponse

D'ailleurs, disait Baudrillard, "les masses ne s'expriment pas, on les sonde" 

Cela dit, concernant les esthètes raffinés, il me semble me souvenir qu'il y avait, jadis, autrefois, dans le temps lontan, avant, quand c'était le bon vieux temps, quoi

Un homme, venu d'ailleurs
De l'ouest, peut-être
Apportant avec lui des senteurs bretonnes et maritimes
Un poète des interstices
Un métaphysicien des intermondes
Un peintre des confins
Un sculpteur &#339;uvrant dans les travées parfois indécises des commentaires
Un Lacan scrutant les méandres des flux imprécis, mais O combien signifiants du symbolique Mc Géen

Donc, 


*Libérez Rennesman ou Reinesman*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> Dis moi mon coin coin, tu as signé au fait ? ..me souviens plus !!!!!! (oui l'âge ..et la paresse)
> 
> passque sinon ...un canard qui fait son oie blanche en adoptant la politique de l'autruche .......
> 
> ...


Et comment que j'ai signé  ! Pour rien vu que Sonny n'était pas prisonnier.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> D'ailleurs, disait Baudrillard, "les masses ne s'expriment pas, on les sonde"


Essaie donc de me carrer un truc dans l'ionf' pour voir...


----------



## Nephou (14 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> *Libérez Rennesman ou Reinesman*



Ben ça c'est pas possible : le sieur sus-nommé a été libéré de la pesanteur par satellisation*plus libre que ça on ne peut pas faire !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Un homme, venu d'ailleurs
> Un poète des interstices
> Un métaphysicien des intermondes
> Un peintre des confins



toi peut être ? 



CouleurSud a dit:


> *Libérez Rennesman ou Reinesman*



un breton ou un bi... ?


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Essaie donc de me carrer un truc dans l'ionf' pour voir...









A part les arrêtes, c'est tout bon


----------



## tirhum (14 Mai 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> Ben ça c'est pas possible : le sieur sus-nommé a été libéré de la pesanteur par satellisation&#8230;*plus libre que ça on ne peut pas faire !


En attendant la prochaine "crise" ?!...
Et le 3246354154385 pseudo à la c*n bien "imagé"... 


_Assorti de commentaires et de cdb, "imagés", aussi... _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> A part les arrêtes, c'est tout bon


Ah... Je vois que Monsieur s'encanaille... C'est du pain béni pour toi ce fil, ma poule ; non?...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Mai 2008)

Et le bar, on peut le libérer le bar?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et le bar, on peut le libérer le bar?



Tiens... T'es libre, toi?...  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Mai 2008)

Plus pour longtemps.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Mai 2008)

Nan moi j'en veux pas de sonny !


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah... Je vois que Monsieur s'encanaille... C'est du pain béni pour toi ce fil, ma poule ; non?...



Que vous dites, Monsieur Tochman

Mais dès qu'il y a un Très Bon Métaphysicien

On voit les fuites dans les barrages de la doxa et les inondations synaptiques irriguer les basses plaines encore ridées hier par la sècheresse, et les transformer en prairies verdoyantes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mai 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Nan moi j'en veux pas de sonny !



Toi, pour commencer, tu te mêles pas des conversations des grands!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Mai 2008)

_*F*** AUTORITY !!!*
_



Na mais !


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Mai 2008)

pfff tu parles d'une autorité... que des pisseuses qui font le cul de poule, ouais... :


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> pfff tu parles d'une autorité... que des pisseuses qui font le cul de poule, ouais... :


Parles pour toi. Tu fais peut etre le cul des poules mais n'en fais pas une généralité!


----------



## Luc G (15 Mai 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et le bar, on peut le libérer le bar?



Paradoxalement, pour libérer le bar, il faut le laisser filet et ôter les pièges à loups, ce qui me plonge dans des abîmes de perplexité, l'ivresse des grands fonds, sans doute (ou les banyuls que j'ai goûtés ce soir ).

Et tant qu'à faire en plus de Sonny, libérons l'enthalpie aussi (pour l'entropie, c'est déjà fait )


----------



## PO_ (15 Mai 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> _*F*** AUTORITY !!!*
> _
> 
> 
> ...



faut arrêter la fumette, mon ami, parce que le "Autority", il manque un "H" ...

Allez avoue que tu l'a fumé en cachette ...


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Mai 2008)

Purée!
L'état de déliquescence mentale de ce bar...
CouleurSud doigte les rennais wahabites, Sonny s'enchriste sans crier, Sindy se fait le cul des poules, jipé empale les rescapés, tintin fume, luc boit, les reunionais nous apprennent l'anglais...
Et moi, on m'empêche d'être correctement sodomite. Si c'est pas une honte.


----------



## Luc G (15 Mai 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Purée!
> L'état de déliquescence mentale de ce bar...
> CouleurSud doigte les rennais wahabites, Sonny s'enchriste sans crier, Sindy se fait le cul des poules, jipé empale les rescapés, tintin fume, luc boit, les reunionais nous apprennent l'anglais...
> Et moi, on m'empêche d'être *correctement* sodomite. Si c'est pas une honte.



Et l'écrieur fait dans le politiquement correct, c'est le bouquet de crevettes : c'est plus de la honte c'est de la vergogne* ! 

* dans le sud, la vergogne, ça existe encore, c'est pas pour faire mon petit littéraire, c'est juste pour lutter contre la mode chti/picard sournoisement instillé par certains modérateurs


----------



## Luc G (15 Mai 2008)

Même si ça peut paraître passer du coq à l'âne, le rapprochement avec les méandres de ce fil me semble évident : tout à l'heure (enfin à 3h si je ne m'abuse), sur Arte : "la montagne sacrée", un film libre à n'en plus pouvoir, peut-être pas pour les âmes (in)sensibles, mais pour ceux qui ont envie de savoir ce qu'un sacré personnage peut inventer au cinéma, c'est du nanan.


----------



## Lila (15 Mai 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Nan moi j'en veux pas de sonny !



...t'inquiète c'est lui qui va vouloir de toi !..... :love:  



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> _*F*** AUTORITY !!!*
> _Na mais !




"ti Con"..........fais gaffe .....dans pas longtemps tu vas crier "Anaaaaarchiaaaaaaaa" comme cette bande de néo-gothiques androgynes qui vivent dans un hôtel à Tokyo !!!!!!!

....tu veux faire mourir de honte ton parrain !!!!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> "ti Con"..........fais gaffe .....dans pas longtemps tu vas crier "Anaaaaarchiaaaaaaaa" comme cette bande de néo-gothiques androgynes qui vivent dans un hôtel à Tokyo !!!!!!!



Ah oui... Le vagissement libertaire du veau marin acnéique , peu avant qu'il ne s'en aille rejoindre benoîtement le gros du troupeau, comme papa... 
Un grand incontournable de la vie de parent, je suppose...


----------



## Lila (15 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah oui... Le vagissement libertaire du veau marin acnéique , peu avant qu'il ne s'en aille rejoindre benoîtement le gros du troupeau, comme papa...
> Un grand incontournable de la vie de parent, je suppose...



....:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 

....putain ça m'a glacé les burnes .....pendant quelques secondes j'ai vu un avenir très proche !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Même si ça peut paraître passer du coq à l'âne, le rapprochement avec les méandres de ce fil me semble évident : tout à l'heure (enfin à 3h si je ne m'abuse), sur Arte : "la montagne sacrée", un film libre à n'en plus pouvoir, peut-être pas pour les âmes (in)sensibles, mais pour ceux qui ont envie de savoir ce qu'un sacré personnage peut inventer au cinéma, c'est du nanan.



mais libre adaptation du "Mont Analogue"...


----------



## Pierrou (15 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah oui... Le vagissement libertaire du veau marin acnéique , peu avant qu'il ne s'en aille rejoindre benoîtement le gros du troupeau, comme papa...
> Un grand incontournable de la vie de parent, je suppose...



[Voix_en_pleine_mue/ado_prépubère] "Oah eh l'autre hé... han les vieux, c'est tous des naaaazes, moi je quitte la France, hé... direction Strasbourg ! "[/Voix]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mai 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> [Voix_en_pleine_mue/ado_prépubère]... moi je quitte la France, hé... [/Voix]


Et hop!... Un futur chômeur de moins... :style:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et hop!... Un futur chômeur de moins... :style:


Plus que 1 800 000 à faire disparaître... avec une bombe corse ?  :afraid:


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> mais libre adaptation du "Mont Analogue"...



Mouais...
Je sais bien que depuis que Giaccardi a sorti ça dans _Représentations de la chair au cinéma et au théâtre, _tout le monde reprend ça (d'autant que c'est dans Wikipédia ,l'encyclopédie des fainéants).
Mais ça me laisse bien dubitatif, cette histoire.
C'est pas parce qu'une uvre est postérieure à une autre et qu'elle semble avoir la même idée de départ qu'elle s'en inspire forcément.
Parmi toutes les sources ésotériques auxquelles puise Jodorowski à cette époque, il y a le mythique Gjurdieff.
Or, la femme de Daumal (Véra Daumal) est une initiée de Gjurdieff, un de celles qui portera sa parole d'illuminé. 
Dire que Jodo et Daumal ont la même source d'inspiration, ça me paraitrait plus  juste.
Enfin bon, tout le monde s'en bat l'il, en même temps.
Jodo parle lui-même de ces sources d'inspirations, là.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> mais libre adaptation du "Mont Analogue"...



Mon âne, mon âne,
a bien mal à sa tête
LHO lui a fait faire 
un ogue...

Un quoi ?
Un ogue.

C'est quoi ?

Je ne sais pas.


----------



## Pierrou (15 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et hop!... Un futur chômeur de moins... :style:



Ah nan mais Monsieur, avec tout le respect que je dois à votre stature de grand ponte Macgéen et votre ascendance Corse, je ne vous permets pas !
Sachez monsieur, que les perspectives d'avenir ouvertes par une licence d'allemand ( outre des ateliers traductologiques sur Tokio Hotel ) sont absolument immenses !
Moi, môssieur, je serai chômeur en Allemagne, la tête haute, faisant la manche dans un allemand parfait !


----------



## kasarus (15 Mai 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Ah nan mais Monsieur, avec tout le respect que je dois à votre stature de grand ponte Macgéen et *votre ascendance Corse*, je ne vous permets pas !
> Sachez monsieur, que les perspectives d'avenir ouvertes par une licence d'allemand ( outre des ateliers traductologiques sur Tokio Hotel ) sont absolument immenses !
> Moi, môssieur, je serai chômeur en Allemagne, la tête haute, faisant la manche dans un allemand parfait !


Du respect pour le grand ponte, d'accord.
Mais les corses avec leurs histoires bidon, on s'en tamponne sérieusement.
Donc moi j'irais faire le chômeur à Galeria avec ou sans corse.


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Mai 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mouais...
> Je sais bien que depuis que Giaccardi a sorti ça dans _Représentations de la chair au cinéma et au théâtre, _tout le monde reprend ça (d'autant que c'est dans Wikipédia ,l'encyclopédie des fainéants).
> Mais ça me laisse bien dubitatif, cette histoire.
> C'est pas parce qu'une &#339;uvre est postérieure à une autre et qu'elle semble avoir la même idée de départ qu'elle s'en inspire forcément.
> ...



Dis-moi, il y a un lignage Ouspensky-l'écrieur ?

Ou alors, tu es le petit fils de Belzébuth ? 

Ou encore, c'est toi qui a rassemblé les fragments d'un enseignement inconnu ?


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Et l'écrieur fait dans le politiquement correct, c'est le bouquet de crevettes : c'est plus de la honte c'est de la vergogne* !
> 
> * dans le sud, la vergogne, ça existe encore, c'est pas pour faire mon petit littéraire, c'est juste pour lutter contre la mode chti/picard sournoisement instillé par certains modérateurs



le picard non chti sait bien ce qu'est la vergogne et sait même faire la différence entre une vigogne et une vergogne même après 6L de bières 

après j'suis capable de sodomiser une vigogne sans vergogne aucune 



ps : la vergogne n'est rien d'autre qu'un concept qui n'est plus utilisé depuis le 18ème, non ?! après que Sade lui passa son verbe entre les fesses ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mouais...
> Je sais bien que depuis que Giaccardi a sorti ça dans _Représentations de la chair au cinéma et au théâtre, _tout le monde reprend ça (d'autant que c'est dans Wikipédia ,l'encyclopédie des fainéants).
> Mais ça me laisse bien dubitatif, cette histoire.
> C'est pas parce qu'une uvre est postérieure à une autre et qu'elle semble avoir la même idée de départ qu'elle s'en inspire forcément.
> ...




je n'ai pas besoin de Wikipédia: ma bibliothèque me suffit. elle est moins vaste mais plus centré. et je m'y promène tous les jours. 
j'ai vu le film et lu le livre dans les années 80 mais dans un ordre séparé...
il ne m'en reste que des brides, des espaces séparés, quelques mots, des images furtives...


----------



## Amok (15 Mai 2008)

C'est reparti : une dizaine de messages (effacés) où il semble que le seul intérêt soit de glisser le mot qui vous obsède depuis quelque temps, simplement parce que ca vous amuse de titiller les modos...
Encore un sujet qui va fermer, et encore des remarques ensuite sur le fait que le bar est devenu un lieu a la con où on ne peut plus délirer sans se faire jeter.
Dans la vraie vie, vous passez votre temps accrochés au zinc en répétant sans arrêt le mot "sodomie" ? Probablement pas, même si ca emmerde le voisin de comptoir. Au pire, ca dure 1/2 heure.
Ici, ca fait des jours que ca perdure. Vous me connaissez assez pour savoir que si je vous dis que ca devient lourd, c'est que ca l'est.
Pas ici, c'est pas l'endroit.
Pour ceux à qui je m'adresse : j'espère que vous comprenez : vous me connaissez, pour la plupart, et ce devrait être le cas.


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2008)

zut, ça désapprouve à sec ici ! pire que dans Portfolio ! 

mais ça fait plus mal que dans Portfolio ! 

dit : ' vais me faire tacler&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mai 2008)

Je m'insurge!
A aucun moment je n'ai écrit le mot dont tu parle. 



"Encule" ça oui je l'ai écrit par contre


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> "ti Con"..........fais gaffe .....dans pas longtemps tu vas crier "Anaaaaarchiaaaaaaaa" comme cette bande de néo-gothiques androgynes qui vivent dans un hôtel à Tokyo !!!!!!!
> 
> ....tu veux faire mourir de honte ton parrain !!!!!!




Nan, anarchy ça peut m'arriver de le crier dans des périodes où mon esprit est plus ou moins clair , mais j'suis pas un fan de ce putain de coup commercial pour gamin pseudo-dépressifs   

BLACK FUCKING METAL !!!


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Dans la vraie vie, vous passez votre temps accrochés au zinc en répétant sans arrêt le mot "sodomie"



Alors non, moi, pas du tout, parce que le mot dont tu parles, je ne le connaissais même pas avant que tu le cites, ni non plus la pratique à laquelle il se réfère
Sinon, je peux continuer à parler de Gudjieff ? 

C'est que sonny, à côté, c'est un petit joueur
Parce que le bon vieux Georges, il s'y connaissait en tomber de futal, vu qu'il l'avait inventé (dans sa jeunesse en Mongolie), avec des danses de Derviches dévissantes sur des musiques dont je préfère ne pas parler


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2008)

Cher ami Dark Tintin, il semble que dans le monde du rock métal (papier, bois ou plastique comme vous voulez  ) il est de bon ton d'être contre le système.
(j'élude la définition du sus nommé afin de clarifier mon propos.)
Mais dans ce cas présent, refuser systématiquement le système devient un système par essence me trompe je ?
Dans l'attente de vous lire, veuillez agréer monsieur Dark tintin l'expression de mes salutations distinguées.


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2008)

Je tiens a rappeler aux lecteur de ce fil, (aux autres aussi mais c'est plus limité comme effet  ) que l'accusé sonnyboy est un garçon qui en son temps utilisait le correcteur de MS Word avant de poster.

C'est un truc qui m'a toujours fait beaucoup rire, allez savoir pourquoi


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

Pas forcément - t'as du white metal, aussi - du métal chrétien fait pas de jeunes gens très propres sur eux (bien que parfois chevelus) et assez loin de tout soupçon d'anarchisme...


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2008)

Ah oui, j'ai vu un jour un groupe de métal chrétien    les pauvres, je crois que la drogue c'est encore le mieux qui pouvait leur arriver :bebe: (voir le sexe, mais la...)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

naas a dit:


> Ah oui, j'ai vu un jour un groupe de métal chrétien    les pauvres, je crois que la drogue c'est encore le mieux qui pouvait leur arriver :bebe: (voir le sexe, mais la...)



Ne libérez pas sonnyboy - enfermez-le avec un groupe de "white métal" - la question étant de savoir pour qui c'est une punition.


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2008)

Ils nous faut donc un white tintin


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Mai 2008)

naas a dit:


> Cher ami Dark Tintin, il semble que dans le monde du rock métal (papier, bois ou plastique comme vous voulez  ) il est de bon ton d'être contre le système.
> (j'élude la définition du sus nommé afin de clarifier mon propos.)
> Mais dans ce cas présent, refuser systématiquement le système devient un système par essence me trompe je ?
> Dans l'attente de vous lire, veuillez agréer monsieur Dark tintin l'expression de mes salutations distinguées.





Mais...
Si j'accepte votre idée, je crée un nouveau système de conformisme ?
Si je ne l'accepte pas je continue a encourager un système d'anti-conformisme ?

En gros, ça me les brise


----------



## kasarus (15 Mai 2008)

En clair, la non réflexion peut-elle être un système?


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Mai 2008)

je vois pas pourquoi ont à supprimé mon post qui ne contenanit que la photo de Marilyn Manson  ! Hein ? pourquoi ? Il n'y avait aucun rapport avec le mot énoncé par Monseigneur. 

Est-ce que cela portait à confusion entre deux personnages comme Sonnyboy et Pascal77 ?


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> En clair, la non réflexion peut-elle être un système?


Tu veux pas aller poser tes questions scabreuses chez Weboliver toi ? Tu nous l'enterres le Sonnyboy là


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> je vois pas pourquoi ont à supprimé mon post qui ne contenanit que la photo de Marilyn Manson  ! Hein ? pourquoi ? Il n'y avait aucun rapport avec le mot énoncé par Monseigneur.
> 
> Est-ce que cela portait à confusion entre deux personnages comme Sonnyboy et Pascal77 ?



parce que tu le vaux bien


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pas forcément - t'as du white metal, aussi - du métal chrétien fait pas de jeunes gens très propres sur eux (bien que parfois chevelus) et assez loin de tout soupçon d'anarchisme...




Le truc le plus chelou que j'ai vu, c'est le "unblack metal" ; 
Musiqualement, c'est comme le black metal, sauf qu'au lieu des paroles satanistes qui qualifient le genre, on se tape des ôdes à Jésus, le Tout-incontinent et tout le touti !


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Mai 2008)

quand je pense que DarkTintin vas finir par lui ressembler à c'te Marilyn  D'ici qu'il pique l'&#339;il de verre de son parrain


----------



## kisbizz (15 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Dis-moi, il y a un lignage Ouspensky-l'écrieur ?
> Ou alors, tu es le petit fils de Belzébuth ?
> Ou encore, c'est toi qui a rassemblé les fragments d'un enseignement inconnu ?




post trop litteraire : je passe 




Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Le truc le plus chelou que j'ai vu, c'est le "unblack metal" ;
> Musiqualement, c'est comme le black metal, sauf qu'au lieu des paroles satanistes qui qualifient le genre, on se tape des ôdes à Jésus, le Tout-incontinent et tout le touti !



musique et religion ? 
woauhhh direction " comptoir "    



bah , je sais .... ben non en fin de compte je sais pas :
que font  t'il ici, la litteraure et la regilion,  dans un thread dedié a sonny ???


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Mai 2008)

fais gaffe, ils vont te retourner la question


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> fais gaffe, ils vont te retourner la question



comme une peau de lapin et *ZIIIIIIPPP !! *


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> post trop litteraire : je passe




En gros ça veut dire :
-T'es comme l'écrieur => T'es aussi chiant que l'écrieur ?  
-Fils des enfers => T'es tellement chiant que tu dois venir de l'enfer nan ?  (=> Ton comportement est inernal => tu fait chier)
-T'as des fragments d'enseignements inconnus => T'es le seul à réfléchir comme ça => T'es un abrutis 


J'ai bon ?  


On peut se poser la question de la religion et de la musique dans un post dédié à un Saint Con, mais après comme tu le dit, ils vont nous refoutre ça au comptoir, et là, plus du tout de provoc', moins de fun


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Mai 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> On peut se poser la question de la religion et de la musique dans un post dédié à un Saint Con, mais après comme tu le dit, ils vont nous refoutre ça au comptoir, et là, plus du tout de provoc', moins de fun


OUaiiiiiis c'est une bonne idée ça, le comptoir    _(t'apprendras à jouer les indignes en spéculant sur des points de pénalités comme au Ball Trapp sur ma tronche  Ti con vas )_


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> blah blah blah
> C'est que sonny, à côté, c'est un petit joueur
> Parce que le bon vieux Georges, il s'y connaissait en tomber de futal,
> Blah blah blah



Si t'était pas une raclure de nioub trop imbue de son verbe pour essayer de savoir ce qui se passait ici avant ton arrivé tu saurais que par le plus étonnant des hasards le vrai prénom de sonnyboy est justement Georges.


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Si t'était pas une raclure de nioub trop imbue de son verbe pour essayer de savoir ce qui se passait ici avant ton arrivé tu saurais que par le plus étonnant des hasards le vrai prénom de sonnyboy est justement Georges.



et je sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai une vague tendance des trois chauves à préférer nos hermanos&#8230; et à laisser tomber le méso-hystérique&#8230; 


ps : les nioubes ne sauraient être des raclures, c'est moi la raclure ! :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> tu saurais que par le plus étonnant des hasards le vrai prénom de sonnyboy est justement Georges.


Et Georges est très pratiques :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Et Georges est très pratiques :rateau:


Ca dépend pour quoi je suppose. Par contre je serais très étonné que quiconque prétende qu'il est frais.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Si t'était pas une raclure de nioub trop imbue de son verbe pour essayer de savoir ce qui se passait ici avant ton arrivé tu saurais que par le plus étonnant des hasards le vrai prénom de sonnyboy est justement Georges.


Ah. Alors c'est pour ça que Patoch a lancé cette pétition : parce qu'il soutient Georges.  :love:     

Je suis déjà dehors.


----------



## Lila (16 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> bah , je sais .... ben non en fin de compte je sais pas :
> que font  t'il ici, la litteraure et la regilion,  dans un thread dedié a sonny ???




...ne savais-tu pas justement que Sonnyboy est un être profondément croyant......?????? 

...certes on ne sait pas encore en quoi il croit si fort,mais il ya de fortes chances pour que ça soit hors charte !!!!!  

Tout comme sa litteréture préférée.... 

 ....mais bon, si on nous le libère avant que seul un Macgeptologue en parle à un parterre de nioubs à 3 têtes (dont Dark tintin* est le précurseur de cette évolution génétique abominable) autour d'un I-Mac G5 pris dans un bloc d'ambre...

......* >Dark : avec ton parrain nouus avons pris la décison, vu l'esprit critique et un peu zélé que tu développes en ce moment, de t'engager contre ta volonté dans le tout nouveau  Bat d'Af spécialement recrées pour des jeunes casse c***** comme toi    ...Bonnes vacances mon lapin  !


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mai 2008)

au fait, quelqu'un a l'avis de l'intéressé?


----------



## Amok (16 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> au fait, quelqu'un a l'avis de l'intéressé?



Son avis ne nous intéresse aucunement !


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mai 2008)

Ah pardon...


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2008)

de toutes façons, il est banni, non ?

bon bah alors&#8230;


----------



## Amok (16 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> de toutes façons, il est banni, non ?
> 
> bon bah alors



Oui, d'ailleurs !


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mai 2008)

Bon, ben je vais aller lui faire un coucou sur Fessebouc alors


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Bon, ben je vais aller lui faire un coucou sur Fessebouc alors



bah oui, Free SonnyBoy _sur Fessebouc_


----------



## Lila (16 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> de toutes façons, il est banni, non ?
> 
> bon bah alors&#8230;





Amok a dit:


> Oui, d'ailleurs !




..ils avouent ..ils avouent .......ils avouent ..ils avouent .......ils avouent ..ils avouent .....   

La lutte reprend force, vigueur et sens .......!!!!!!!

je me disais aussi que le silence de notre cher et tendre victime était louche ..... Mégalo comme il est, il aurait pas raté un truc pareil .....ou alors il profite de l'érection que cela lui procure...


*LEGALIZE SONNYBOY*​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> La lutte reprend force, vigueur et sens .......!!!!!!!
> 
> *LEGALIZE SONNYBOY*​



Aaaaaaaaah! Nous revenons enfin dans le sujet!!!
Ce qui me permet enfin de sortir de mon silence et de ma retenue...

*RENDEZ-NOUS L'ODIEUX ; NOM DE DIEU!!!*


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2008)

_Amok ? dis mon cher Amok&#8230; ça fait 7 ans que ça me turlupine&#8230; est-ce que tu me laisses bannir Lila rien qu'une fois ? allez steuplééééééé&#8230;  :love: :love:

je te laisserais bannir quelqu'un de Portfolio !  :love:_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> La lutte reprend force, vigueur et sens .......!!!!!!!




Tu l'as dit : une dure lutte redonne de la vigueur !!!











(ah non ! Ah non ! J'ai le droit. Je n'ai pas dit "sodomie")


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2008)

_et Pokehead* aussi ?! juste pour le plaisir histoire de finir la petite goutte ! 








*puisqu'on causait de Fessebouc il y a quelques minutes ! _


----------



## Lila (16 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _je te laisserais bannir quelqu'un de Portfolio !  :love:_




...si tu veux je peux venir me faire bannir dans portfolio.....


----------



## Amok (16 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _Amok ? dis mon cher Amok ça fait 7 ans que ça me turlupine est-ce que tu me laisses bannir Lila rien qu'une fois ? allez steuplééééééé  :love: :love:
> 
> je te laisserais bannir quelqu'un de Portfolio !  :love:_



C'est si peu de choses : je ne peux te refuser ce plaisir !


----------



## Lila (16 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> C'est si peu de choses : je ne peux te refuser ce plaisir !



   :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:

...bon faut savoir s'adapter....



.....*LIBEREZ LILA*...​


----------



## kasarus (16 Mai 2008)

pas encore banni?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mai 2008)

*LIBEREZ TOUS LES BANNIS !*

* QU'ON EN FINISSE UNE BONNE FOIS POUR TOUTES, M**** !!! *​


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> * M**** !!!
> *​


Le filtre anti gros mots est désactivé tu sais. Tu peux donc te lâcher, vas -y fais toi plaisir merde!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le filtre anti gros mots est désactivé tu sais. Tu peux donc te lâcher, vas -y fais toi plaisir merde!



oui vas y coincoin, tu peux lancer un gros "Mince" à la face des habitués de ces lieux...  

Bon sinon, j'suis pour... libérez la grosse veine bleue... il manque un peu ici le Teckel je trouve... ceci dit, comme de toute évidence il n'est pas interdit par ici, c'est que même lui a fini par être lassé apparemment...  :sleep:


----------



## Lila (16 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> *LIBEREZ TOUS LES BANNIS !*
> ​


*

...oui !  
....tu sembles donc remettre en question la pertinence des choix de la clairvoyante modération en insinuant qu'il y aurait d'autres innocents comme Sonnyboy victimes d'une cruelle injustice....hmmmmmm ???????

..rhôôôôôôôôô la vilaine pensée !!!!!

 
 

Ps: ça qui serait bien c'est que l'on puisse avoir un accès quelque part à la liste des bannis pour pouvoir leur faire pipi dessus ou leur envoyer un mot d'encouragement, ou des oranges, ou des lettres piègées ...une certaine transparence sur le ban permettrait de laver l'honneur des modos et je suis sûr même que dans certains, comme dans les exécutions publiques, le peuple applaudirait.....
*​


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Mai 2008)

Clair qu'il y a des injustices. 

Tiens, regarde, moi chuis toujours banni de la choutebox. 
Moi, un Bobby si gentil.


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> .....*LIBEREZ LILA*...​



Non non... L'air est purifié pour quelques heures... Cela fera du bien


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Mai 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Moi, un Bobby si gentil.



Si serviable, aussi.  
Et si tendre et calin.  


Et affectueux.


----------



## Lila (16 Mai 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Si serviable, aussi.
> Et si tendre et calin.
> 
> 
> Et affectueux.




*ENFERMEZ BOBBY​*

.....il ment !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Si serviable, aussi.
> Et si tendre et calin.
> 
> 
> Et affectueux.


 
Un Bobby-biche en quelques sortes...



Bibiche...
Hé hé hé.




*FREE BIBICHE !!!*​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...oui !
> ....tu sembles donc remettre en question la pertinence des choix de la clairvoyante modération en insinuant qu'il y aurait d'autres innocents comme Sonnyboy victimes d'une cruelle injustice....hmmmmmm ???????
> 
> ..rhôôôôôôôôô la vilaine pensée !!!!!
> ...


Que nenni ! Je ne me permettrais pas (et je n'ai pas envie de rejoindre la cohorte des bannis  ) ! Je dis juste que ça nous éviterait de lancer des pétitions à tout va et à tort et à travers.


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> et je n'ai pas envie de rejoindre la cohorte des bannis



Les modos ont une consigne. Ne jamais bannir les mecs qui ont des soupières sur leur table.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Les modos ont une consigne.


Quiconque trouve un modo égaré peut le rammener à benjamin.
Il touchera alors 1.63 euro.

Genre, un alèm hors de Portfolio...
Petit, petit petit !

Il me faudrait un appeau.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

guizmo47 a dit:


> J'ai couché avec Sonnyboy pour le bien de l'humanité :hein::rose:...



.....


----------



## mado (16 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Quiconque trouve un modo égaré peut le rammener à benjamin.
> Il touchera alors 1.63 euro.
> 
> Genre, un alèm hors de Portfolio...
> ...




Pas haut le cours du modo.
A ce prix là, autant les garder.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

Ah ça dénonce, ça dénonce !

Ben, moi, j'ai intercepté un MP de benjamin à sonnyboy : "Si tu reviens, je vire nephou"
Etrange...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

mado a dit:


> Pas haut le cours du modo.
> A ce prix là, autant les garder.


Hum...
C'est le cours officiel - mais sur le second marché des produits dérivés, ça peut valoir une fortune.
Le tout c'est de le découper pour le titriser, le packager - bref, lui faire mal...
Hurk hurk hurk !


----------



## tirhum (16 Mai 2008)

mado a dit:


> Pas haut le cours du modo.
> A ce prix là, autant les garder.


Auquel penses-tu ?!...



PonkHead a dit:


> Ah ça dénonce, ça dénonce !
> 
> Ben, moi, j'ai intercepté un MP de benjamin à sonnyboy : "Si tu reviens, je vire nephou"
> Etrange...


Majuscule à Nephou !...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> *LIBEREZ TOUS LES BANNIS !*
> 
> * QU'ON EN FINISSE UNE BONNE FOIS POUR TOUTES, M**** !!! *​



*OUIIIIII!!! DÉBANNISSEZ-MOI DE TOUS CES FILS MERVEILLEUX OÙ JE NE PEUX PLUS ÉTALER
MA BONHOMIE ; QUE JE NE PEUX PLUS ÉCLABOUSSER DE MA BONNE HUMEUR COMMUNICATIVE!!!...*


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

Instaurons un "jour des bannis" - un jour libre de tout ban et où chacun se verra dans l'obligation d'agir comme un bannissable potentiel sous peine d'être... banni !

Une sorte de "jour des fous" médiéval à la sauce touentifeurste-sainetuerie !

Non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2008)

*MAIS QUELLE MERVEILLEUSE IDÉE!!!!*


   


:bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## Lila (16 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Instaurons un "jour des bannis" - un jour libre de tout ban et où chacun se verra dans l'obligation d'agir comme un bannissable potentiel sous peine d'être... banni !
> 
> Une sorte de "jour des fous" médiéval à la sauce touentifeurste-sainetuerie !
> 
> Non ?




...    ahhh ? passqu'on y étais pas là déjà ??????:mouais:


----------



## Amok (16 Mai 2008)

mado a dit:


> Pas haut le cours du modo.
> A ce prix là, autant les garder.



Nous parlions là des modos de "Portfolio". Il va sans dire que le prix de la crème de la crème, à savoir : le modérateur du bar, n'a aucun rapport.

Cela est d'ailleurs parfaitement compréhensible : le modérateur d'un forum technique doit (normalement) être pointu sur un sujet, et un seul. Au bar, il faut être multicarte. Eviter de penser que lorsqu'un membre en compare un autre à Spinoza il s'agit d'une insulte, connaitre toutes les pratiques physiques réprouvées (ou pas ) par la sainte charte, y compris celle dont JPMiss s'est fait une spécialité et qu'il essaie de vanter aux pauvres nioubes et nioubesses (le lascar fait feu de tout bois), avoir bien retenu les leçons de géographie du cours élémentaire (et donc savoir que la Corse n'est pas un département français), comprendre tout ce que disent l'écrieur et Doquévile (même si parfois il tiennent des propos incohérents), savoir appliquer le supplice de l'iPod sans violence mais avec fermeté, parler couramment Canadien et Suisse ("Bon, ok, web'o : j'efface _tout soudain"_), ne pas se laisser tenter par les avantages des posteuses*, discuter avec Benjamin de cas sociaux (une connaissance minimum en psychologie est nécessaire dans certains cas, croyez moi ! ), bref, avoir des connaissances universelles.

Après des tests inhumains divers et variés, au sortir de la centrifugeuse seuls deux éléments de l'équipe pouvaient encore en même temps avoir une érection, chanter "Rikita, jolie fleur de java" et faire un clic droit avec le nez : Nephou et moi même (j'avais une petite avance du côté de l'érection pour être précis, mais Nephou a cliqué plus vite**).

Inutile de préciser que lors du recrutement Mackie à vomi avant même de rentrer dans la centrifugeuse, que P77 s'est brisé les os du poignet droit (et a maintenant un sexe en forme de manivelle) en essayant de se préparer pour l'érection DANS la centrifugeuse, et que Alem a confondu "Rikita" avec le générique du feuilleton "l'homme du Picardie" (erreur éliminatoire).


* Sous réserves.
** J'étais enrhumé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *OUIIIIII!!! DÉBANNISSEZ-MOI DE TOUS CES FILS MERVEILLEUX OÙ JE NE PEUX PLUS ÉTALER
> MA BONHOMIE ; QUE JE NE PEUX PLUS ÉCLABOUSSER DE MA BONNE HUMEUR COMMUNICATIVE!!!...*


Tu peux nous faire la liste ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu peux nous faire la liste ?


Cher Monsieur,

Pour un décompte précis, veuillez vous adresser au célèbre cabinet d'expertise comptable *"Ben Nephmok and sons"* dont je suis client.

Bien à vous


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *MAIS QUELLE MERVEILLEUSE IDÉE!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le jour de la Saint Juste.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Cher Monsieur,
> 
> Pour un décompte précis, veuillez vous adresser au célèbre cabinet d'expertise comptable *"Ben Nephmok and sons"* dont je suis client.
> 
> Bien à vous


Merci pour le tuyau.


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Quiconque trouve un modo égaré peut le rammener à benjamin.
> Il touchera alors 1.63 euro.
> 
> Genre, un alèm hors de Portfolio...
> ...



Tiens c'est cadeau:






:rateau:    :love:


----------



## mado (16 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Nous parlions là des modos de "Portfolio". Il va sans dire que le prix de la crème de la crème, à savoir : le modérateur du bar, n'a aucun rapport.
> ....
> ....
> ....
> ....



Ah oui, sûrement. Mais y'a toujours trop de mots dans tes posts.


Je préfère les gestes.


----------



## tirhum (16 Mai 2008)

Voilà...  
Pas b'soin d'être modo...


----------



## Amok (16 Mai 2008)

mado a dit:


> Ah oui, sûrement. Mais y'a toujours trop de mots dans tes posts.
> 
> 
> Je préfère les gestes.



Je vois le genre : Madame préfère l'homme facile, objet, le coquet d'aire, le pousseur de caddies, le conducteur de Gordini, le cuir, la moustache folle, le mur du maçon, le déménageur éructile, l'éphèbe timide... à l'esprit et l'imagination ! Au cheval de course elle choisit le percheron, à la soie, le labour, à la Pleïade le calendrier des postes ! Ahhhhh, nouveau millénaire de facilités, où elles n'ont plus le goût de l'effort ! Triste pays maintenant dénué de ressources naturelles ! Nous devons dorénavant aller chasser l'esprit et la cuisse dans des contrées lointaines, étrangères et hostiles : Brésil ou Picardie !
Au pays de Voltaire, je vous laisse juge, membres étrangers : la française n'est plus ce qu'elle était et la provinciale n'est pas cette parisienne vive et piquante qui talonhautait sur l'asphalte de notre capitale en se faisant pardonner de traverser au feu vert d'un clin d'oeil coquin !



tirhum a dit:


> Voilà...
> Pas b'soin d'être modo...



Et voici la preuve par l'exemple !


----------



## tirhum (16 Mai 2008)

Tsss, tsss...
Même pas en dessin, que j'confondrais une hanche avec un genou !...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Tsss, tsss...
> Même pas en dessin, que j'confondrais une hanche avec un genou !...



Et les cul-de-jatte ?


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mai 2008)

Libérez tirhum 

:rose: 

Excusez-moi... un moment de faiblesse...


----------



## Amok (16 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Tsss, tsss...
> Même pas en dessin, que j'confondrais une hanche avec un genou !...



Ca, c'est parce que tu as toujours coïté avec des tréteaux ! Cela peut arriver, même en réel. Je te narrerai bien une nuit avec une danseuse de tango rencontrée sur un port, un soir de pleine lune. Elle avait les yeux couleur de savane africaine lorsque les lions vont boire et pratiquait avec bonheur la "brouette afghane", bien que nantie d'un pied bot suite a un accident de chemin de fer aux Indes.
Son image me hante encore et gravée comme un polaroïd, dans mon esprit tourmenté, je la vois figée comme ce dernier instant où, assise sur une bitte, elle porta à ses lèvres humides un long fume cigarette d'ivoire. Dans ce souvenir, hanche, genoux et bras se mélangent !

Mais ce serait raconter la recette de la confiture à un cochon !


----------



## mado (16 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je vois le genre : Madame préfère l'homme facile, objet, le coquet d'aire, le pousseur de caddies, le conducteur de Gordini, le cuir, la moustache folle, le mur du maçon, le déménageur éructile, l'éphèbe timide... à l'esprit et l'imagination ! Au cheval de course elle choisit le percheron, à la soie, le labour, à la Pleïade le calendrier des postes ! Ahhhhh, nouveau millénaire de facilités, où elles n'ont plus le goût de l'effort ! Triste pays maintenant dénué de ressources naturelles ! Nous devons dorénavant aller chasser l'esprit et la cuisse dans des contrées lointaines, étrangères et hostiles : Brésil ou Picardie !
> Au pays de Voltaire, je vous laisse juge, membres étrangers : la française n'est plus ce qu'elle était et la provinciale n'est pas cette parisienne vive et piquante qui talonhautait sur l'asphalte de notre capitale en se faisant pardonner de traverser au feu vert d'un clin d'oeil coquin !



Mouais ça doit être ça  


Ou alors c'est le trauma post-Rezba


----------



## Amok (16 Mai 2008)

mado a dit:


> Mouais ça doit être ça
> 
> 
> Ou alors c'est le trauma post-Rezba



Ah, si c'est médical, c'est différent !


----------



## tirhum (16 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ca, c'est parce que tu as toujours coïté avec des tréteaux ! Cela peut arriver, même en réel. Je te narrerai bien une nuit avec une danseuse de tango rencontrée sur un port, un soir de pleine lune. Elle avait les yeux couleur de savane africaine lorsque les lions vont boire et pratiquait avec bonheur la "brouette afghane", bien que nantie d'un pied bot suite a un accident de chemin de fer aux Indes.
> Son image me hante encore et gravée comme un polaroïd, dans mon esprit tourmenté, je la vois figée comme ce dernier instant où, assise sur une bitte, elle porta à ses lèvres humides un long fume cigarette d'ivoire. Dans ce souvenir, hanche, genoux et bras se mélangent !
> 
> Mais ce serait raconter la recette de la confiture à un cochon !


No comment...


----------



## Amok (16 Mai 2008)

Comparer ma danseuse de tango à une hélvète !!!!!! Mais tu ne respectes donc rien ?!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2008)

mado a dit:


> Mouais ça doit être ça  Ou alors c'est le trauma post-Rezba



Il fait des bleus quand il fait le genou ?


----------



## tirhum (16 Mai 2008)

> Dernière modification par Amok Aujourd'hui à 18h05. Motif: Citation


--->





Amok a dit:


> (...)
> Mais ce serait raconter la recette de la confiture à un cochon !


Hum...   Hum...   




Amok a dit:


> Comparer ma danseuse de tango à une hélvète !!!!!! Mais tu ne respectes donc rien ?!!!!


Si, si...
L'Helvète en question...  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Comparer ma danseuse de tango à une hélvète !!!!!! Mais tu ne respectes donc rien ?!!!!



Et pourtant ! La danse sur coques de pistaches grillées en a mis en péril plus d'une ! Olé !


----------



## Amok (16 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> L'Helvète en question...  :love:



Qui aux dernières nouvelles ne danse pas le tango, n'a pas le pied bot, n'a jamais -au grand jamais ! pratiqué la brouette afghane et dont le fondement ne s'amarre aux bittes dans les ports que par fatigue.

Par contre, ses yeux couleur lagon des mers équatoriales peuvent faire basculer, je te l'accorde !  Mais là n'est pas le souci, ni la question ! Les hélvetes, avec leur obsession maladive du rangement et de la propreté ne mélangeront jamais, mais alors jamais les genoux, les hanches et les bras : cela ferait fouillis, tu vois ?!


----------



## tirhum (16 Mai 2008)

En _Rollerblade_ le tango, aussi ?!...


----------



## Amok (16 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> En _Rollerblade_ le tango, aussi ?!...



Vous n'êtes qu'un mécréant, qu'un vil planteur de nouilles sans classe ! Oui, en rollers aussi, c'est possible, pourvu que les deux en soient pourvus ! Pourquoi pensez vous que mon choix s'est porté sur ce modèle ? Parce qu'il dispose d'un système breveté qui, d'un geste léger, libère le porteur du chausson, lui laissant le pied à nu.
Ensuite, les genouillères, les coudières, les gants renforcés filent sur la peau de nioub qui orne le pied de mon lit. Dévêtir une rolleuse nécessite dextérité, douceur et force conjuguées -comme pour désarmer une guerrière- qui ne rendent l'acte que plus intéressant. Nue, elle n'en semble que plus fragile et la soudaine légèreté que lui procure l'absence de ces centaines de grammes aux pieds lui font naturellement, si j'ose dire, pendre ses jambes à notre cou. Le déshabillage d'une rolleuse, c'est passer du scaphandrier à la sirène, jeune ignorant !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

sonnyboy ?
's band
XBG musclé et épilé.


----------



## tirhum (16 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Vous n'êtes qu'un mécréant, qu'un vil planteur de nouilles sans classe ! Oui, en rollers aussi, c'est possible, pourvu que les deux en soient pourvus ! Pourquoi pensez vous que mon choix s'est porté sur ce modèle ? Parce qu'il dispose d'un système breveté qui, d'un geste léger, libère le porteur du chausson, lui laissant le pied à nu.
> Ensuite, les genouillères, les coudières, les gants renforcés filent sur la peau de nioub qui orne le pied de mon lit. Dévêtir une rolleuse nécessite dextérité, douceur et force conjuguées -comme pour désarmer une guerrière- qui ne rendent l'acte que plus intéressant. Nue, elle n'en semble que plus fragile et la soudaine légèreté que lui procure l'absence de ces centaines de grammes aux pieds lui font naturellement, si j'ose dire, pendre ses jambes à notre cou. Le déshabillage d'une rolleuse, c'est passer du scaphandrier à la sirène, jeune ignorant !









Quoi ?!... 
J'ai raté un "épisode" ?!...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2008)

Juste un petit aparté: y'a que moi qui comprend jamais rien aux posts de TibomonG4 ou on est plusieurs?



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il fait des bleus quand il fait le genou ?





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et pourtant ! La danse sur coques de pistaches grillées en a mis en péril plus d'une ! Olé !



Pour ne citer que ces 2 là mais c'est pareil pour *TOUS* les autres.

Répondez moi ça me stresse trop de pas comprendre! :affraid:


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mai 2008)

Un jour peut-être, je t'expliquerai tout ce qu'il est possible de faire avec des pistaches.... 

Tu verras, tu risques d'être étonné


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, en rollers aussi, c'est possible, pourvu que les deux en soient pourvus ! Pourquoi pensez vous que mon choix s'est porté sur ce modèle ? Parce qu'il dispose d'un système breveté qui, d'un geste léger, libère le porteur du chausson, lui laissant le pied à nu.
> Ensuite, les genouillères, les coudières, les gants renforcés filent sur la peau de nioub qui orne le pied de mon lit. Dévêtir une rolleuse nécessite dextérité, douceur et force conjuguées -comme pour désarmer une guerrière- qui ne rendent l'acte que plus intéressant. Nue, elle n'en semble que plus fragile et la soudaine légèreté que lui procure l'absence de ces centaines de grammes aux pieds lui font naturellement, si j'ose dire, pendre ses jambes à notre cou. Le déshabillage d'une rolleuse, c'est passer du scaphandrier à la sirène, jeune ignorant !



Ah oui, Sarah Bernhardt dans _Hernani_ en 1877, ça lui avait fait une belle jambe de bois ce genre d'experience


----------



## tirhum (16 Mai 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Un jour peut-être, je t'expliquerai tout ce qu'il est *poassible* de faire avec des pistaches....
> 
> Tu verras, tu risques d'être étonné


Tu coasses ?!...   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Juste un petit aparté: y'a que moi qui comprend jamais rien aux posts de TibomonG4 ou on est plusieurs?


Non, il n'y a que toi.
Mais, tu nous connais... On ne t'expliquera rien !


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Mai 2008)

Je fais une synthèse :

L'Amok veut bannir tout le monde (il a raison, surtout en ce qui concerne les sodomites qui ont oublié les sources fondamentales et les grottes inexplorées) Mais bon, je lui suis redevable pour ce qui concerne les problèmes d'amarrages. Parce que là, il y aurait beaucoup à dire, et sur ce sujet, il est une vraie Bible

Patoch veut être débanni (il a raison, il apporte des moyens d'augmenter votre conatus déprimé sur des fils dont l'intérêt ne se dément pas, et vous ne le voyez même pas, alors qu'il écrit en rouge 7 gras )

Sinon, le reste, j'ai oublié

Je peux revenir en deuxième semaine pour parler de Craquounette ?


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je fais une synthèse :
> 
> 
> 
> Je peux revenir en deuxième semaine ....?



_non, pitié... steuplé...._


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Juste un petit aparté: y'a que moi qui comprend jamais rien aux posts de TibomonG4 ou on est plusieurs?
> 
> Pour ne citer que ces 2 là mais c'est pareil pour *TOUS* les autres.
> 
> Répondez moi ça me stresse trop de pas comprendre! :affraid:



Alors, comment dire
C'est vrai que c'est un peu crypté
Normal
Tibo n'écrit qu'entre les lignes
Si tu lis les lignes, t'es battu


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Patoch veut être débanni (il a raison, il apporte des moyens d'augmenter votre conatus déprimé sur des fils dont l'intérêt ne se dément pas, et vous ne le voyez même pas, alors qu'il écrit en rouge 7 gras )



Quel conatu, je te dirai qui il est ?  coucou: Pascal 1+1+1+1+1+1+1 :love


----------



## Amok (16 Mai 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Un jour peut-être, je t'expliquerai tout ce qu'il est poassible de faire avec des pistaches....
> 
> Tu verras, tu risques d'être étonné



Dans le Sud, c'est plutot avec les olives ! 



CouleurSud a dit:


> L'Amok (...) je lui suis redevable pour ce qui concerne les problèmes d'amarrages. Parce que là, il y aurait beaucoup à dire, et sur ce sujet, il est une vraie Bible



La bitte est pour moi un art de vivre. Comme la bite l'est pour d'autres. Disons que nous avons en commun le fait que les deux peuvent faire voyager avec un peu d'imagination (du moins, je l'espère pour eux, dans le second cas). Mais "la mienne" tend des cables vers des paquebots en partance. Et parfois, plantées sur elles, on peut croiser des danseuses argentines et coralines. Je pense que sur celles qui ne prennent qu'un T, c'est possible aussi, bien que sûrement plus compliqué !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Juste un petit aparté: y'a que moi qui comprend jamais rien aux posts de TibomonG4 ou on est plusieurs?




Bof, je peux pas répondre. Pas objectif. 

Déjà du mal avec les miens.


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Mai 2008)

Des danseuses Argentines... quel enrobage pour de vulgaires travellos dont les souvenirs de jeunesse et de souplesse remonte à l'époque où ils étaient figurants pour Pasolini


----------



## Amok (16 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Des danseuses Argentines... quel enrobage pour de vulgaires travellos dont les souvenirs de jeunesse et de souplesse remonte à l'époque où ils étaient figurants pour Pasolini



Que veux tu, cette époque bénie est morte à Venise !


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> _non, pitié... steuplé...._



Insensible à la pitié

(entre nous, mais au nom de notre belle amitié, tu ne le dis pas aux autres, sonny, on s'en fout, c'est un gros boulet avec des aspérités mal venues et un casque sur les oreilles, taillant des haies indécises sur un fond de banlieues imprécises. Mais malgré tout, je trouve qu'il a une beauté intérieure. Enfin, si tu vas la chercher...)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> L'Amok veut bannir tout le monde (il a raison, surtout en ce qui concerne les sodomites qui ont oublié les sources fondamentales et les grottes inexplorées)



... et demander à l'Amok de créer "Le Bal des Sodomites" en guise de bannissement profond...
en mode déguisé style Marcel Sembat...


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Dans le Sud, c'est plutot avec les olives !



C'est d'un banal 
Le seul souci avec les pistaches concerne les coquilles... Si l'hélicoptère magique se met sur position ON, y en a partout  



CouleurSud a dit:


> Je peux revenir en deuxième semaine pour parler de Craquounette ?



Mais faites, faites...
Je me découvre des talents insoupçonnés en lisant la prose de certains... Donc je me réjouis de la synthèse


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Quiconque trouve un modo égaré peut le rammener à benjamin.
> Il touchera alors 1.63 euro.
> 
> Genre, un alèm hors de Portfolio...
> ...



pour preuve que j'ai beaucoup 'humour, PokeHead et Lila auront le droit à 24H de repos bien mérité dès 23H45 ! 
_*service !*_


----------



## jugnin (16 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> pour preuve que j'ai beaucoup 'humour, PokeHead et Lila auront le droit à 24H de repos bien mérité dès 23H45 !
> _*service !*_



Roh la violence gratuite !

Heureusement qu'on a le mini-chat pour vous dénigrer sans trop craindre votre ire. Hein Bobby ?


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Mai 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Quel conatu, je te dirai qui il est ?  (



Aïe, Tibo écrit (si on peut dire) des palimpsestes depuis qu'elle lit entre mes lignes

Je suis battu :rose:

J'ai le conatus en berne 



> L'Amok a bien parlé
> 
> 
> 
> La bitte est pour moi un art de vivre. Comme la bite l'est pour d'autres. Disons que nous avons en commun le fait que les deux peuvent faire voyager avec un peu d'imagination (du moins, je l'espère pour eux, dans le second cas). Mais "la mienne" tend des cables vers des paquebots en partance. Et parfois, plantées sur elles, on peut croiser des danseuses argentines et coralines. Je pense que sur celles qui ne prennent qu'un T, c'est possible aussi, bien que sûrement plus compliqué !


Ce que j'aime bien chez toi, c'est que tu n'en restes pas à une conception étroitement galiléenne de l'espace. L'espace imaginaire dont tu parles permet en effet des extensions insoupçonnables des binômes organico-mécaniques vers des horizons mathématiques et lascifs, vers des atolls où se confondent et se multiplient enfin les T, où le départ et l'arrivée ne font plus qu'un. Où l'amarrage devient voyage vers des contrées pubiennes encore inexplorées


----------



## kisbizz (16 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ce que j'aime bien chez toi, c'est que tu n'en restes pas à une conception étroitement galiléenne de l'espace. L'espace imaginaire dont tu parles permet en effet des extensions insoupçonnables des binômes organico-mécaniques vers des horizons mathématiques et lascifs, vers des atolls où se confondent et se multiplient enfin les T, où le départ et l'arrivée ne font plus qu'un. Où l'amarrage devient voyage vers des contrées pubiennes encore inexplorées




et en queqlues mots , plus simple et plus rapide tu ne peux pas faire ?

parce que moi je ne suis pas née avec un dico greffé au cerveau :rose:


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> et en queqlues mots , plus simple et plus rapide tu ne peux pas faire ?
> 
> parce que moi je ne suis pas née avec un dico greffé au cerveau :rose:



Oui Kisbizz faut lui parler en rébus ou alors tu lui fais un PDF avec des schemas, mais le tout doit être orienté à 90° horaire ou anti horaire... ne me demandez pas pourquoi, elle est habituée à les lire comme ça


----------



## jugnin (16 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> et en queqlues mots , plus simple et plus rapide tu ne peux pas faire ?
> 
> parce que moi je ne suis pas née avec un dico greffé au cerveau :rose:




CouleurSud kiffe bien l'Amok. C'est qu'il a pas été tout à fait conçu dans l'espace aérien de Galilée. Lui, y cause d'un coin où y'a les organes des mecs à nique qui s'étendent par deux, en matant leurs tiques au large, vers un endroit où y'aurait des partouzes avec des thés mélangés du début à la fin. Sinon, à la fin, on parle d'une pub avec une hyène qui joue à la contrée dans la marre, mais ça, j'ai pas vraiment saisi non plus.

En même tant, j'ai arrêté le CouleurSud en troisième.:mouais:


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Dans le Sud, c'est plutot avec les olives !
> 
> 
> 
> La bitte est pour moi un art de vivre. Comme la bite l'est pour d'autres. Disons que nous avons en commun le fait que les deux peuvent faire voyager avec un peu d'imagination (du moins, je l'espère pour eux, dans le second cas). Mais "la mienne" tend des cables vers des paquebots en partance. Et parfois, plantées sur elles, on peut croiser des danseuses argentines et coralines. Je pense que sur celles qui ne prennent qu'un T, c'est possible aussi, bien que sûrement plus compliqué !



Alors là, j'en reste pantois.
Plus compliqué ?
Tu baisses, l'amok. Tu baisses tellement que j'en suis quasi déçu.


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu baises, l'amok. Tu baises tellement que j'en suis ravi dessus



:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Alors là, j'en reste pantois.



Et sinon, tu as fini de faire le genou ?


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


Un mackie n'as pas suffit que veux tu  c'est à croire que Jurassik Park les ont fait fantasmer pour la production de monstres en série


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2008)

rien à voir mais ça m'a donné envie de descendre me jeter quelques Pic-St-Amok dans l'Ecusson&#8230;


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> et en queqlues mots , plus simple et plus rapide tu ne peux pas faire ?
> 
> parce que moi je ne suis pas née avec un dico greffé au cerveau :rose:



Mais volontiers, Princess 

Alors, au départ, c'était juste une question de places de parking. Et avec L'Amok, on s'est demandé s'il était possible de garer nos grosses limousines dans ces créneaux un peu exigus sans pourrir nos pare-chocs chromés. Donc, L'Amok a émis une hypothèse recevable : il faut agrandir ces p***** de places de parking. Mais ça posait quelques problèmes socio-géographiques. D'où une nouvelle hypothèse (géniale) de L'Amok : agrandir à la fois les places de parking et la longueur des limousines, sans faire bouger les limousines. Autrement dit, libérer de l'espace pour de nouvelles aventures (pour les limousines)

Enfin, quand je parle de limousines, c'est juste une métaphore


----------



## kisbizz (16 Mai 2008)

je comprends pas, mais alors pas du tout :

c''est bien un thread dedié a sonny non ? 
pourquoi vouloir a tout prix parler d'autres ?  


il y aurait une solution quand meme : 
 ouvrir un tread pour chaque membre


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2008)

ça aurait enchanté Georges que vous parliez de vaches dans un sujet qui lui est consacré&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> pour preuve que j'ai beaucoup 'humour, PokeHead et Lila auront le droit à 24H de repos bien mérité dès 23H45 !
> _*service !*_



Je te tirerais bien la langue, va !
M'en fous, chui un guedin, je ne dors jamais


----------



## kisbizz (16 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Mais volontiers, Princess ......
> Enfin, quand je parle de limousines, c'est juste une métaphore





suis deçue, tres deçue : je n'aime que porsche


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Mais volontiers, Princess
> 
> Alors, au départ, c'était juste une question de places de ................................... aventures (pour les limousines)
> 
> Enfin, quand je parle de limousines, c'est juste une métaphore



_service 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## prasath (17 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> et en queqlues mots , plus simple et plus rapide tu ne peux pas faire ?
> :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Dans le Sud, c'est plutot avec les olives !
> 
> 
> 
> La bitte est pour moi un art de vivre. Comme la bite l'est pour d'autres. Disons que nous avons en commun le fait que les deux peuvent faire voyager avec un peu d'imagination (du moins, je l'espère pour eux, dans le second cas). Mais "la mienne" tend des cables vers des paquebots en partance. Et parfois, plantées sur elles, on peut croiser des danseuses argentines et coralines. Je pense que sur celles qui ne prennent qu'un T, c'est possible aussi, bien que sûrement plus compliqué !


Et ben dis donc, si elles sont "plantées dessus", c'est qu'elles doivent avoir un anus très large.


----------



## Lila (17 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> pour preuve que j'ai beaucoup 'humour, PokeHead et Lila auront le droit à 24H de repos bien mérité dès 23H45 !
> _*service !*_





*AH AH AH AH AH !!!!!*

après tout ce que je viens de lire.....
tout ce que j'ai pu écrire je l'ai puisé dans l'ancre (si si c exprès)  de tes yeux !!!!

 

PS: et puis je m'en fous, je dois faire le ménage, les courses, la lessive, le repas et la vaisselle ..et en plus il fait moche


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> PS: et puis je m'en fous, je dois faire le ménage, les courses, la lessive, le repas et la vaisselle ..et en plus il fait moche



Orage haut désespoir


----------



## kasarus (18 Mai 2008)

SONNYBOY'S BACK!!!!!!!!!
....................K.


----------



## Pierrou (18 Mai 2008)

Ca va chier pour nos raies, bande de moules !


----------



## kisbizz (18 Mai 2008)

il a eté liberé ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2008)

Non, comme tu vois. :sleep:


----------



## Amok (18 Mai 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Alors là, j'en reste pantois.
> Plus compliqué ?
> Tu baisses, l'amok. Tu baisses tellement que j'en suis quasi déçu.



J'écrivais, à propos de celles à 2 T :

_Et parfois, plantées sur elles, *on peut croiser* des danseuses argentines et coralines. Je pense que sur celles qui ne prennent qu'un T, c'est possible aussi, bien que surement plus compliqué !

_Alors, mon dôme coiffé à l'émeri, si *tu croises* souvent ce genre de scène, il faut m'expliquer où tu traines !


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> [/I]Alors, mon dôme coiffé à l'émeri, si *tu croises* souvent ce genre de scène, il faut m'expliquer où tu traines !



Indice: portfolio .


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mai 2008)

J'ai raté des trucs dans le week-end?


----------



## Lila (19 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> SONNYBOY'S BACK!!!!!!!!!
> ....................K.





kisbizz a dit:


> il a eté liberé ?



.....NON....en fait ce pauvre Sonnyboy a été condamné à ne pouvoir poster que dans autoportrait.....C'est Além qui est en charge de l'exécution de la peine et de tous les sévices corporels.... d'ailleurs vous pouvez voir les effets 
.....   ..le pauvre sonny est tellement toruturé qu'il est a même perdu visage humain ( si jamais il en eut un.... ..)


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> .....   ..le pauvre sonny est tellement toruturé qu'il est a même perdu visage humain ( si jamais il en eut un.... ..)



Il a perdu en humanité ce qu'il a gagné en tentacules


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2008)

il a même gagné un bon gros dard calcaire utile pour les ZIIIIIP&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mai 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il a perdu en humanité ce qu'il a gagné en tentacules



Ils sont bizarres les escargots chez toi... :mouais:


----------



## Lila (19 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ils sont bizarres les escargots chez toi... :mouais:




....noooon ...en fait elle voulait dire_ "testicules"_ ..._"il a gagné en testicules"_ ...ce qui rend de suite tout son sens à cette phrase et complète parfaitement al démonstration d'Alem !!!!!



Alèm ...enlève ce doigt du bouton "ban" steuplai.......


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2008)

ah tiens, j'ai oublié de te bannir toi&#8230; :love:


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

il est bizarre le sonny depuis un certain temp   

d'abord on constate que il a perdu la  moitié de son poids , puis on le voit dehors avec un casque de chantier au lieu de le retrouver dans une cuisine et enfin il poste des limaces :

JP , SM ,Patoch que avez vous  fait a notre sonny ?:mouais:


----------



## Lila (19 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah tiens, j'ai oublié de te bannir toi&#8230; :love:



Continue !!!  ...ça me dérange pas
et puis ...;c'est depuis vendredi 23h45 ..pendant 24h ...donc on peut considérer que vu que tu m'as complètement oublié pendant ce temps c'est comme si tu m'avais banni dans la mesure où ton esprit n'a pas été occupé par moi.....me bannir maintenant équivaudrait à un peine supplémentaire et arbitraire.....je plaide donc la relaxe pure et simple et l'abandon des menaces dont la poursuite pourrait être interprétée commes des justification maladroites d'un procès d'intention pour l'application d'une peine à priori, sorte de justice par anticipation qui jeterait la honte, l'opprobe et les crachats sur la belle fonction de modération tant respectée par mon client (moi donc)...........

hein quoi ???? je devrai fermer ma gueule ????? ah ?...bon !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> Verve du lundi matin



J'ai trouvé mon traducteur attitré :love:


----------



## Lila (19 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> il est bizarre le sonny depuis un certain temp
> 
> d puis on le voit dehors avec un *casque de chantier* au lieu de le retrouver dans une cuisine et enfin il poste des limaces :




...en fait ce n'est pas un cafque© de chantier ...mais bel et bien l'embryon de sa coquille qui commence à pousser....c'était la phase 1 de la terrible malédiction du ban jetée sur lui par la modération.....la métamorphose est achévée et désormais sonny n'est plus qu'un gastéropode baveux ne pouvant poster que très lentement (les sujets ont archivés depuis des lustres quand enfin il parvient à cliquer sur "répondre"). En plus, il met un temps infini à écrire une phrase, même une insulte simple lui demande des mois, devant se déplacer d'une lettre à l'autre sur un clavier pentu, avec ses petites antennes gluantes qui d"rapent sur la lettre d'à côté (d'où certains messages incompréhensibles...)...

non vraiment c'est affreux ce supplice.....et vous ne vous doutez pas de ce dont ils sont capables......vous transformer en poisson, blork, grenouille, mackie.....etc etc ...


----------



## Luc G (19 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...en fait ce n'est pas un cafque© de chantier ...mais bel et bien l'embryon de sa coquille qui commence à pousser....c'était la phase 1 de la terrible malédiction du ban jetée sur lui par la modération.....la métamorphose est achévée et désormais sonny n'est plus qu'un gastéropode baveux ne pouvant poster que très lentement (les sujets ont archivés depuis des lustres quand enfin il parvient à cliquer sur "répondre"). En plus, il met un temps infini à écrire une phrase, même une insulte simple lui demande des mois, devant se déplacer d'une lettre à l'autre sur un clavier pentu, avec ses petites antennes gluantes qui d"rapent sur la lettre d'à côté (d'où certains messages incompréhensibles...)...
> 
> non vraiment c'est affreux ce supplice.....et vous ne vous doutez pas de ce dont ils sont capables......vous transformer en poisson, blork, grenouille, mackie.....etc etc ...



  

PS Ceci dit, ça sent le vécu, ce texte. Tu veux pas nous faire une autobiographie qu'on visualise mieux


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> Continue !!!  ...ça me dérange pas
> et puis ...;c'est depuis vendredi 23h45 ..pendant 24h ...donc on peut considérer que vu que tu m'as complètement oublié pendant ce temps c'est comme si tu m'avais banni dans la mesure où ton esprit n'a pas été occupé par moi.....me bannir maintenant équivaudrait à un peine supplémentaire et arbitraire.....je plaide donc la relaxe pure et simple et l'abandon des menaces dont la poursuite pourrait être interprétée commes des justification maladroites d'un procès d'intention pour l'application d'une peine à priori, sorte de justice par anticipation qui jeterait la honte, l'opprobe et les crachats sur la belle fonction de modération tant respectée par mon client (moi donc)...........
> 
> hein quoi ???? je devrai fermer ma gueule ????? ah ?...bon !



Note que si Alem n'a plus toute sa tête, je peux fort bien me substituer à lui et me charger de te clouer le clic !


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

je sais , les quetions que on se pose sa se passe ailleur mais ...

poiurquoi vouloir bannir tout le monde coûte qui coûte ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Note que si Alem n'a plus toute sa tête, je peux fort bien me substituer à lui et me charger de te clouer le clic !



Il ne paffe plus le clic ?


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> je sais , les quetions que on se pose sa se passe ailleur mais ...
> 
> poiurquoi vouloir bannir tout le monde coûte qui coûte ?



Que cela reste entre nous : le but du jeu est de ne garder que les filles !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Que cela reste entre nous : le but du jeu est de ne garder que les filles !


Je prends les devants alors :
*LIBEREZ-MOI !!!*​


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

j'ai couru devant la glace, baisse mon pantalon, regardé plusieurs fois:
rien , pas des arbres a cerisiers , seulement de la foret vierge :
alors pourquoi j'ai deja eté bannie ?


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> j'ai couru devant la glace, baisse mon pantalon, regardé plusieurs fois:
> rien , pas des arbres a cerisiers , *seulement de la foret vierge* :
> alors pourquoi j'ai deja eté bannie ?



Parce que les autres filles ont un épilateur !  :love:


----------



## Lila (19 Mai 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> PS Ceci dit, ça sent le vécu, ce texte. Tu veux pas nous faire une autobiographie qu'on visualise mieux



...oui c'est du vécu .....oui j'ai souvent les doigts qui dérapent .....  



Amok a dit:


> Note que si Alem n'a plus toute sa tête, je peux fort bien me substituer à lui et me charger de te clouer le clic !



...toi t'es vraiment un pote ...toujours pr^t à rendre service ...un vrai scout du ban !!!!    



Amok a dit:


> Que cela reste entre nous : le but du jeu est de ne garder que les filles !



....aaaaahhhhh bon ...alors ça va ! je risque rien ...ma présence même sur ces forums vient du fait que je suis une fille, donc je suis inbannissable    
(et encore moins par celui qui m'a fait passer l'entretien d'embauche pour servir d'entaîneuse à l'époque où ce bar n'était qu'un rade poucrave rempli d'obsédés sessuels, de puceaux à déniaiser et j'en oubli.....)


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ....aaaaahhhhh bon ...alors ça va ! je risque rien ...ma présence même sur ces forums vient du fait que je suis une fille, donc je suis inbannissable



Il en faut bien pour faire la poussière et servir les boissons. 

PS : un conseil évite les rollers, il y a eu des précédents


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Je prends les devants alors :
> *LIBEREZ-MOI !!!*​




Ouais, voila un beau mouvement pour le forum:
_*UNE SOUPIÈRE POUR IDUCK!*_


----------



## Lila (19 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais, voila un beau mouvement pour le forum:
> _*UNE SOUPIÈRE POUR IDUCK!*_




...wééé...faites le cuire, lui ses cuisses et ses confits......qu'on en finisse !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

_*Parfaitement !*_

_*Une soupière pourrie, duc !*_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais, voila un beau mouvement pour le forum:
> _*UNE SOUPIÈRE POUR IDUCK!*_


*BIEN MOCHE LA SOUPIÈRE !!!*


----------



## tirhum (19 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...wééé...faites le cuire, lui ses cuisses et ses confits......qu'on en finisse !!!!!!


On peut aussi la j'ter à l'eau, avec ça...  






iDuck a dit:


> *BIEN MOCHE LA SOUPIÈRE !!!*


Ça, c'est déjà fait...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> On peut aussi la j'ter à l'eau, avec ça...
> 
> enclume


Ca, tu le lâches sur la soupière et tu l'exploses : ça va plus vite. 

*ET TANT QUE VOUS Y ETES, METTEZ DES ORANGES. J'ADORE LES ORANGES !*


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> On peut aussi la j'ter à l'eau, avec ça...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ou s'en servir en hommage à l'inspirateur  de ce fil...

Allez, iDuck, tombe le futal !


----------



## tirhum (19 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca, tu le lâches sur la soupière et tu l'exploses : ça va plus vite.


Pour qu'un abruti recolle les morceaux ?!... 
Nan merci !...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ou s'en servir en hommage à l'inspirateur  de ce fil...
> 
> Allez, iDuck, tombe le futal !


Nan. Je ne montre pas mon derche à n'importe qui. 



tirhum a dit:


> Pour qu'un abruti recolle les morceaux ?!...
> Nan merci !...


Tu peux faire une oeuvre d'art avec les morceaux.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Allez, iDuck, tombe le futal !



Désolée de te contredire mais, au mieux, il peut lever le croupion ! Cela dit, les conséquences d'une telle chose restent à déterminer


----------



## Craquounette (19 Mai 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Désolée de te contredire mais, au mieux, il peut lever le croupion ! Cela dit, les conséquences d'une telle chose restent à déterminer


 
:affraid:

Enfin... Tant que les magrets restent intacts


----------



## tirhum (19 Mai 2008)

Bouge pas, toi !....


----------



## Lila (19 Mai 2008)

:love: :love: :love: 
...c'est sûr !!!! entre le canard et la grenouille c'est le festival de la cuisse !!!!!


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

mais il ne faut pas y toucher, c'est reservé a sonny non ?


----------



## Lila (19 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> mais il ne faut pas y toucher, c'est reservé a sonny non ?



kikékoikéasonny ?


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> kikékoikéasonny ?



Prompto ?


----------



## Craquounette (19 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> mais il ne faut pas y toucher, c'est reservé a sonny non ?


 
Je croyais que le droit de cuissage était réservé aux modo ? :mouais:

De toutes façons... Je suis indigeste


----------



## tirhum (19 Mai 2008)

Tsss, tsss...
Te dévalorises pas...


----------



## Lila (19 Mai 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je croyais que le droit de cuissage était réservé aux modo ? :mouais:
> 
> De toutes façons... Je suis indigeste





.....avec une bonne sauce ça passe tout seul !:love: :love: :love: ("service severe" ...j'adore !!!)



tirhum a dit:


> Tsss, tsss...
> Te dévalorises pas...



...oui ça serait dommage ...surtout que la cuisse est en hausse en ce moment !!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je croyais que le droit de cuissage était réservé aux modo ? :mouais:
> 
> De toutes façons... Je suis indigeste



Tu as raison, sors ton arsenal


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Mai 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je croyais que le droit de cuissage était réservé aux modo ? :mouais:
> 
> De toutes façons... Je suis indigeste


La plupart son grabataires, ou on les phalanges soudées donnant cette forme particulière à la main qui tiens trop souvent une bouteille de petit diamètre, ou en sont au point de donner un prénom de fille à un gant de toilette, pour d'autres cela reste un fantasme élaboré depuis leur adolescence sur le catalogue lingerie de Tatie, et le reste ne sais digérer que du liquide et pas trop chau...


t'inquiettes pas, il reste les admins
:rateau:


----------



## prasath (19 Mai 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> De toutes façons... Je suis indigeste



Y'a qu'un moyen de le savoir!




Hmmm, bonnes cuisses!


----------



## Lila (19 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Y'a qu'un moyen de le savoir!




waoooow ...quel cul !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> waoooow ...quel cul !



C'est vrai dis-donc, il y a de la protubérance sphérique généreuse


----------



## Luc G (19 Mai 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je croyais que le droit de cuissage était réservé aux modo ? :mouais:
> 
> De toutes façons... Je suis indigeste



En tous cas, je me suis vraiment régalé en mangeant des cuisses de grenouilles dans le Doubs il y a même pas un mois et, quand je mange, je mange, je ne réfléchis pas à la digestion


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Désolée de te contredire mais, au mieux, il peut lever le croupion ! Cela dit, les conséquences d'une telle chose restent à déterminer


Ouais. Surtout si je mets les gaz.


----------



## tirhum (19 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Bouge pas, toi !....





prasath a dit:


> Y'a qu'un moyen de le savoir!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pas que les cuisses... 



Lila a dit:


> waoooow ...quel cul !


Ah ?!...  



TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est vrai dis-donc, il y a de la protubérance sphérique généreuse


Ah bon ?!...  
Et hop !... :love:






Maintenant qu'elle ne peut plus bouger...  :rose: :love:


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Maintenant qu'elle ne peut plus bouger...  :rose: :love:



C'est un appât pour Sonny ?!


----------



## prasath (19 Mai 2008)

Craquounette qui découvre nos messages en se demandant comment on en est arrivé à parler de ses fesses ...


----------



## mado (19 Mai 2008)

Pourquoi de la colère ? 
Y'a toujours une autre option..
















Je ne l'ai pas encore lu celui là Craquou


----------



## prasath (20 Mai 2008)

mado a dit:


> Pourquoi de la colère ?
> Y'a toujours une autre option..



C'est vrai désolé. Pour me faire pardonner voici une petite craquou :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4682387&postcount=958

C'est la fête à la grenouille aujourd'hui


----------



## Lila (20 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> C'est vrai désolé. Pour me faire pardonner voici ...



non non, t'inquiète, t'es pas si loin de la vérité     



tirhum a dit:


>



.....elle est attachée à quoi ??????
hein ? ...un gros poteau rouge .....ah !!! 

....oui oui oui !   

dis moi mon Thirum, c'est l'inconscient qui tenait le crayon hmmmmm ?

 

...ehhhh ben en tout cas ..avec une telle offrande, si notre Sonny ne sort pas de son trou, de sa réserve montagnarde et silencieuse c'est qu'il lui est arrivé malheur....

:afraid: la modération serait-elle passée à l'élimination physique des dissidents (après les avoir transformé en gastéropodes homosexuels impuissants).... ?????? on nous cache des choses

*RETRANSFORM SONNYBOY​*


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> dis moi mon Thirum, c'est l'inconscient qui tenait le crayon hmmmmm ?



Une mine B sûrement


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> si notre Sonny ne sort pas de son trou



Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais rien que ce morceau de phrase ça me fait rire...   :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mai 2008)

Bon ; trève de conneries! En attendant, le néfaste il ne poste plus que dans portfolio, preuve qu'il est bel et bien banni du bar... Sinon, y'a quand même longtemps qu'il serait venu parler d'amour ici...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon ; trève de conneries! En attendant, le néfaste il ne poste plus que dans portfolio, preuve qu'il est bel et bien banni du bar... Sinon, y'a quand même longtemps qu'il serait venu parler d'amour ici...


Bon alors, on peut fermer ce fil ?


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon ; trève de conneries! En attendant, le néfaste il ne poste plus que dans portfolio, preuve qu'il est bel et bien banni du bar... Sinon, y'a quand même longtemps qu'il serait venu parler d'amour ici...



Enfin bon, tu le connais 

Faut toujours qu'il se fasse désirer 

Là, il fait sa chochotte dans portfolio, en publiant des trucs que ça t'envoie direct chez l'ophtalmo
Donc, déjà, moi je ne pourrais pas l'accueillir dignement*
Quand il va revenir néfaster

(*pour raisons de santé. J'ai un certificat médical)


----------



## kasarus (20 Mai 2008)

IL EST REVENU.... cf plein de pages avant....

Et on continue ici,

tout ceci n'était qu'un vil coup médiatique.



HALTE À LA MANIPULATION!!!


----------



## kisbizz (20 Mai 2008)

le gamin ferait bien de se calmer   


tintin tu ne veux pas lui apprendre a ton copain  ..... ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> IL EST REVENU.... cf plein de pages avant...


*ON TE DIT QU'IL POSTE DANS
PORTFOLIO, MAIS QU'IL EST
BANNI DU BAR ; BEEF NOSE!!!*

   

C'est de naissance ou c'est un genre que tu te donnes?...


----------



## jugnin (21 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon ; trève de conneries! En attendant, le néfaste il ne poste plus que dans portfolio, preuve qu'il est bel et bien banni du bar... Sinon, y'a quand même longtemps qu'il serait venu parler d'amour ici...





iDuck a dit:


> Bon alors, on peut fermer ce fil ?





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *oh pis nan, trop bruyant.*


*


Ben, j'sais pas, on ouvre le même fil dans Portfolio ? Où l'on s'esprime avè des photos ?

Alèèèèèm ?*


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2008)

reztez chez vous braves gens, il n'est banni de rien du tout le sonnyboy ! Même sur FesseBouc il fait le beau !


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *ON TE DIT QU'IL POSTE DANS
> PORTFOLIO, MAIS QU'IL EST
> BANNI DU BAR ; BEEF NOSE!!!*
> 
> ...





Alors vous pouvez rajouter ma voix pour la libération de sonnyboy !

Déjà que dans la vrai vie, si t'as pas le _dress code_ adéquate, oublie d'entrer dans certains lieux !

Alors dans un bar virtuel, personne ne devrait être au ban.

IL EST INTERDIT D'INTERDIRE ! JOUIR SANS ENTRAVES ! Des bons souvenirs pour certains !


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Mai 2008)

Je vous signale que tous ceux qui plébiscitent Sonnyboy, c'est d'office que vous devrez passer dans son pieu pour valider votre dévouement  Personne ne vous l'avais dit ? c'était bien dans le contrat en tout petit en gris en bas de la pétition


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Je vous signale que tous ceux qui plébiscitent Sonnyboy, c'est d'office que vous devrez passer dans son pieu pour valider votre dévouement  Personne ne vous l'avais dit ? c'était bien dans le contrat en tout petit en gris en bas de la pétition


*Ah non ! Je ne mange pas de ce pain là !*


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mai 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> JOUIR SANS ENTRAVES !




Ah ben ça le Sonny, il a joui dans un paquet d'entraves à ce qu'on dit...


----------



## tirhum (21 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> (...)
> dis moi mon Thirum, c'est l'inconscient qui tenait le crayon hmmmmm ?
> 
> 
> ...


Jamais !...


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Jamais !...



Oh ! Le gros crayon avec _une_ gomme !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Oh ! Le gros crayon avec _une_ gomme !



c'est quand même mieux d'avoir [deux] gommes... non ?


----------



## krystof (21 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Je vous signale que tous ceux qui plébiscitent Sonnyboy, c'est d'office que vous devrez passer dans son pieu pour valider votre dévouement



Paraît que jpmiss et Amok ont signé à plusieurs reprises, sous des pseudos différents, afin de pouvoir bénéficier de cette offre généreuse.


----------



## Amok (21 Mai 2008)

krystof a dit:


> Paraît que jpmiss et Amok ont signé à plusieurs reprises, sous des pseudos différents, afin de pouvoir bénéficier de cette offre généreuse.



Note que je ne m'en suis jamais caché ! :love:

Au moins ce fil aura fait ressortir des revenants !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Note que je ne m'en suis jamais caché ! :love:
> 
> Au moins ce fil aura fait ressortir des revenants !


Coucher avec Sonny ? T'as vraiment des goûts bizarres.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Coucher avec Sonny ? T'as vraiment des goûts bizarres.


 
Ben non.
Il a suivi le vieil adage : quand on s'fait sonny, on s'couche.


----------



## kasarus (21 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *ON TE DIT QU'IL POSTE DANS
> PORTFOLIO, MAIS QU'IL EST
> BANNI DU BAR ; BEEF NOSE!!!*
> 
> ...



Patouch, mon brave. 



alèm a dit:


> reztez chez vous braves gens, il n'est banni de rien du tout le sonnyboy ! Même sur FesseBouc il fait le beau !



Yen a qui commencent à avoir peur, là.


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Coucher avec Sonny ? T'as vraiment des goûts bizarres.


Ce n'est pas une question de goût, mais de performance :rateau: Chacun à sa propre méthode avec son vilebrequin, mais le coup de patte n'as pas le même doigté :rateau:


----------



## Amok (21 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Coucher avec Sonny ? T'as vraiment des goûts bizarres.



Ce n'est pas une question de gout : il n'y a pas de mal a se faire du bien. Et il m'a payé.


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Yen a qui commencent à avoir peur, là.



le ban est illimité avec moi je peux te bannir tous les jours 24H SERVICE !


----------



## Craquounette (21 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ...Chacun à sa propre méthode avec son vilebrequin,....



Vous l'astiquez le faites briller tous les matins ? comme jpmiss ?  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mai 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Vous l'astiquez le faites briller tous les matins ? comme jpmiss ?  :love:



Sachant que les matins chez jpmiss peuvent être multiples dans une journée, si j'ai bien compris, ça laisse songeur !


----------



## Lila (22 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> le ban est illimité avec moi je peux te bannir tous les jours 24H SERVICE !



........tu es méchant ....

si si .. :casse:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mai 2008)

Bon bon bon... C'est bien beau tout ça... L'engin à Jipé ; qui couche avec qui ; combien de fois, les patins, les couffins, les tsoin-tsoin...
Mais il y a juste un truc très simple : C'est que depuis qu'il est plus là, le chancre, je rigole beaucoup moins... C'est injuste. Lui qui est rigolo il est plus là ; et les pas marrants, les disciples de ceux qui ont même été recalés aux "grosses têtes", qui ne susciteraient même pas un hoquet mollasson chez Philippe Bouvard, ils pullulent, Ils alignent du poussif pas drôle...
La raison faussement altruiste de l'ouverture de ce fil, c'était la volonté, le fol espoir qu'on laisse à nouveau le fâcheux fouler la sciure du bar et tartiner les divers sujets hautement nécessaires et captivants de sa bonhomie et de son enthousiasme communicatif...
Je savais certes me mettre le doigt dans l'oeil... Là, je pousse jusqu'au coude  

Tiens... Je vais aller ma faire bannir chez Alèm, même s'il a le seuil de tolérance assez large... Quel indécrottable mou!


----------



## Lila (22 Mai 2008)

:afraid: :afraid: :afraid: 

pu****** ....ça m'a fait un choc dit .....

..tu écris plus de 5 mots et pas en grascoprs7rouge.......
...j'te jure ça fait comme si tu te balladais à poil !!!!!
c'est indécent .....

...bon pour le ban chez Alem , viens donc, on organise une tit' teuf dans la gêole n°32255236569, au fond à droite .....ya pas de zik, on saute sur place (à cause du froid et des rats qui nous bouffes les arpions....)...... à de suite :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mai 2008)

J'amène la bat de base-ball ; ça réchauffe... :love:


----------



## Lila (22 Mai 2008)

SCOOP !!!!!​
...devant le silence pesant et inquiétant de notre frère/père/soeur à tous, j'avais fini par croirequ'en fait Sonny allant devenir bientôt modérateur ne voulait plus nous fréquenter.....

...ben c'est faux....
je viens de recevoir la preuve    

ps: si moi aussi je disparais vous saurez pourquoi !:afraid: j'en sais trop ....Patoch, prépare ma grotte dans le maquis, j'arrive !!!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...Patoch, prépare ma grotte dans le maquis, j'arrive !!!!!



Je stocke le prizuttu et la myrthe


----------



## tirhum (22 Mai 2008)

Sont-y pas mignonnes, toutes les deux ?!...    :love: 
Tenez pour meubler vot'grotte...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une question de gout : il n'y a pas de mal a se faire du bien. Et il m'a payé.


Avoue : c'est surtout parce qu'il t'a payé.   

Les modos qui font le tapin maintenant. On aura tout vu.  :mouais:     




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon bon bon... C'est bien beau tout ça... L'engin à Jipé ; qui couche avec qui ; combien de fois, les patins, les couffins, les tsoin-tsoin...
> Mais il y a juste un truc très simple : C'est que depuis qu'il est plus là, le chancre, je rigole beaucoup moins... C'est injuste. Lui qui est rigolo il est plus là ; et les pas marrants, les disciples de ceux qui ont même été recalés aux "grosses têtes", qui ne susciteraient même pas un hoquet mollasson chez Philippe Bouvard, ils pullulent, Ils alignent du poussif pas drôle...
> La raison faussement altruiste de l'ouverture de ce fil, c'était la volonté, le fol espoir qu'on laisse à nouveau le fâcheux fouler la sciure du bar et tartiner les divers sujets hautement nécessaires et captivants de sa bonhomie et de son enthousiasme communicatif...
> Je savais certes me mettre le doigt dans l'oeil... Là, je pousse jusqu'au coude
> ...



T'avais qu'à lui envoyer un SMS :

*Si tu reviens, j'annule tout.*


----------



## Lila (22 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je stocke le prizuttu et la myrthe



.....rhaâââââââ ...lovely !!!!!:love: et le truc vert aussi !



tirhum a dit:


> Sont-y pas mignonnes, toutes les deux ?!...    :love:
> Tenez pour meubler vot'grotte...
> http://static.berceaumagique.com/produits/b/b_AC8155.gif




....jalouse !!!!!   



iDuck a dit:


> Les modos qui font le tapin maintenant. On aura tout vu.  :mouais:



...toi le canard, file dans ta soupière. tu ferais mieux de faire l'autruche sinon on va encore être marron et finir avec des oranges ( même si pour toi c'est écris génétiquement programmé )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Sont-y pas mignonnes, toutes les deux ?!...    :love:
> Tenez pour meubler vot'grotte...



*BANDE DE BUVEURS DE FLOTTE!!!*






*RENDEZ-NOUS LA CREVURE!!!*


----------



## tirhum (22 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *BANDE DE BUVEURS DE FLOTTE!!!*
> (...)


Ouaip !... :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouaip !... :style:



On connaît ; on connaît... :style:


----------



## tirhum (22 Mai 2008)

Sinon, y'a quelques bouilleurs de cru du pays de Caux... 
Mais c'est interdit !...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...toi le canard, file dans ta soupière. tu ferais mieux de faire l'autruche sinon on va encore être marron et finir avec des oranges ( même si pour toi c'est écris génétiquement programmé )


Mais moi, j'aime bien les oranges.


----------



## Lila (22 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais moi, j'aime bien les oranges.


..... .....

Adieu mon canard !!!!!! Repose toi bien !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais moi, j'aime bien les oranges.



L'abus d'acide citrique est dangereux pour la santé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ..... .....
> 
> Adieu mon canard !!!!!! Repose toi bien !!!!


 



TibomonG4 a dit:


> L'abus d'acide citrique est dangereux pour la santé


Comme ça, avec modération centriste, pas du tout. C'est juste une question de dosage.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je stocke le prizuttu et la myrthe



et le Brocciu alors?  :love:


----------



## kasarus (22 Mai 2008)

ça ne se stocke pas.


----------



## Amok (22 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouaip !... :style:



Scandale ! Seuls les Martiniquais savent faire le '_oueum_, et surtout le boire. L'ersatz guadeloupéen n'a qu'un intérêt : on peut le mettre dans les biberons pour habituer les enfants au goût, et éventuellement arroser ses cactus avec.
Même le jus de Manicou a plus de saveur.


Recette du jus de Manicou.

Rouler vite, la nuit, en pleins phares,
Ecraser le Manicou qui immanquablement traverse sous les roues*,
Le ramasser le plus vite possible,
Le tordre comme une serpillère au dessus d'un quelconque récipient,
Laisser fermenter 24 heures, En ajoutant éventuellement des piments pays,
Boire.
Mourir en se vidant par tous les orifices possibles.

* Entre les Anses d'Arlets et le Diamant, c'est du 100%.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> ça ne se stocke pas.



Si si... Le brocciu passu, o sgaiuffu...


----------



## kasarus (22 Mai 2008)

AAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, ok.


----------



## tirhum (22 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Scandale ! Seuls les Martiniquais savent faire le '_oueum_, et surtout le boire. L'ersatz guadeloupéen n'a qu'un intérêt : on peut le mettre dans les biberons pour habituer les enfants au goût, et éventuellement arroser ses cactus avec.
> Même le jus de Manicou a plus de saveur.
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi pas du jus d'iguane, tant que tu y est ?!...  
_Nan, nan, je ne parle pas de l'hypnothiseur, présent sur ce forum..._ :sick: :casse:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Pourquoi pas du jus d'iguane, tant que tu y est ?!...



C'te manière qu'il a d'éluder les sujets essentiels, çui-là...  
Tendez-lui la perche et il vous la recarre illico dans l'oigne...


----------



## tirhum (22 Mai 2008)




----------



## CouleurSud (22 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Scandale ! Seuls les Martiniquais savent faire le '_oueum_, et surtout le boire. L'ersatz guadeloupéen n'a qu'un intérêt : on peut le mettre dans les biberons pour habituer les enfants au goût, et éventuellement arroser ses cactus avec.
> Même le jus de Manicou a plus de saveur.
> 
> 
> ...



Remarque qu'il y a un peu la même chose à la Réunion, mais avec rhum : le rhumdodo

Donc recette :

Rouler la nuit sans phare et lentement, en charrette, à contresens sur une quatre voies, car le dodo circule toujours sur la voie où on n'est pas. Dès que tu l'aperçois, tu chantes "ti fleur fanée, ti fleur aimée", ce qui lui est fatal dès le premier couplet.

Et après, tu fais pareil que pour le Manicou, sauf que tu fais macérer dans le rhum avec quelques cent-pieds et des herbes locales, ce qui te donne un bon léfè

Entre la Ravine Glissante et la Ravine à malheurs


----------



## Lila (22 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouaip !... :style:





Amok a dit:


> Scandale ! Seuls les Martiniquais savent faire le '_oueum_, et surtout le boire. L'ersatz guadeloupéen n'a qu'un intérêt : on peut le mettre dans les biberons pour habituer les enfants au goût, et éventuellement arroser ses cactus avec.



 

..j'ai rien dit avant parce que je préférais que ça vienne d'en haut ..;comme ça à la moindre remarque désobligeante sur la magnificence du rhum martiniquais....

...maintenant le premier qui moufte aura droit à la recette du jus de manicou + un cout' coutla en chouï !!!!


----------



## Amok (22 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Pourquoi pas du jus d'iguane, tant que tu y est ?!...



Parce que j'ai essayé, et que ce n'est pas bon du tout : ca ressemble un peu au jus de ravet, en plus acide !


----------



## tirhum (22 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...maintenant le premier qui moufte aura droit à la recette du jus de manicou + un cout' coutla en chouï !!!!


Au quart de tour !...   :love:



Amok a dit:


> Parce que j'ai essayé, et que ce n'est pas bon du tout : ca ressemble un peu au jus de ravet, en plus acide !


'tain de bestioles !.. 
Pouuuâââârrrkk... :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mai 2008)

Si je comprends bien, vous êtes en train de noyer votre chagrin de ne pas voir débarquer Sonny sur ce fil dans le rhum.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Si je comprends bien, vous êtes en train de noyer votre chagrin de ne pas voir débarquer Sonny sur ce fil dans le rhum.



24 pages et il a enfin compris...:rateau: 
 :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> 24 pages et il a enfin compris...:rateau:
> :love:


Mieux vaut tard que jamais. :rateau: 

Cela dit, se bourrer la gueule pour ça : pas sûr que ça en vaille vraiment le coup.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Mieux vaut tard que jamais. :rateau:
> 
> Cela dit, se bourrer la gueule pour ça : pas sûr que ça en vaille vraiment le coup.




c'est vrai que pour attirer le Sonny, c'est pas seulement la gueule qu'il faut se bourrer :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> c'est vrai que pour attirer le Sonny, c'est pas seulement la gueule qu'il faut se bourrer :rateau:


Le pif aussi ?


----------



## kasarus (22 Mai 2008)

Non, la pouf. 

Edit: @annt mouarf.... tout ça....


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Si je comprends bien, vous êtes en train de noyer votre chagrin de ne pas voir débarquer Sonny sur ce fil dans le rhum.



Mais pas du tout, mon vieux Canard 

Moi, je milite pour son retour dans ce beau faux-rhum


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Mais pas du tout, mon vieux Canard
> 
> Moi, je milite pour son retour dans ce beau faux-rhum


Milite ou mi-litre ?  

OK, je sors.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> OK, je sors.



Et sans ti litre, t'as assez de gouésse pour le magoué !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> 24 pages et il a enfin compris...:rateau:
> :love:



Ça tient carrément du miracle, mon bellâtre... Selon des sources aussi discrètes que bien informées ; Madame Duck commencerait à éprouver une certaine lassitude à le retrouver fréquemment  coincé, dans le plus simple appareil et en fâcheuse posture, dans une soupière aux anses aussi étroites qu'affriolantes... On a beau y faire, faire preuve de pédagogie et de patience ; que voulez-vous ?... L'horloge biologique tourne, comme on dit ; et la malheureuse désespère de pouvoir un jour entr'apercevoir un quelconque fruit cancanant de leur union...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça tient carrément du miracle, mon bellâtre... Selon des sources aussi discrètes que bien informées ; Madame Duck commencerait à éprouver une certaine lassitude à le retrouver fréquemment  coincé, dans le plus simple appareil et en fâcheuse posture, dans une soupière aux anses aussi étroites qu'affriolantes... On a beau y faire, faire preuve de pédagogie et de patience ; que voulez-vous ?... L'horloge biologique tourne, comme on dit ; et la malheureuse désespère de pouvoir un jour entr'apercevoir un quelconque fruit cancanant de leur union...


Alors là, mon pote, t'as tout faux : y'a pas de Madame Duck.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Alors là, mon pote, t'as tout faux : y'a pas de Madame Duck.



qui a dit "Ouf !" ??...  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Alors là, mon pote, t'as tout faux : y'a pas de Madame Duck.



Mais y a bien un Monsieur Dick non?


----------



## kisbizz (23 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Alors là, mon pote, t'as tout faux : y'a pas de Madame Duck.







il faut vite en chercher une alors


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> il faut vite en chercher une alors



Oui... Tant il est vrai que vous pouvez avoir des vertus et fonctions... apaisantes, on va dire... :rateau:   

Et puis, ça soulagerait peut être cette pauvre soupière, amidonnée sans probablement son consentement...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mai 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mais y a bien un Monsieur Dick non?


Non. 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Tant il est vrai que vous pouvez avoir des vertus et fonctions... apaisantes, on va dire... :rateau:
> 
> Et puis, ça soulagerait peut être cette pauvre soupière, amidonnée sans probablement son consentement...


Y'a pas de place pour 2 dans la soupière.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Y'a pas de place pour 2 dans la soupière.



Nan nan nan ... T'as pas mordu l'image, mon canard... D'ailleurs, si tu trouves un pote un peu fute-fute et adepte de la DP ; il pourra t'expliquer qu'il y a toujours de la place pour deux...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Alors là, mon pote, t'as tout faux : y'a pas de Madame Duck.



Tu veux dire que cette soupière est vraiment à toi?!!!!!! :affraid:


----------



## estomak (23 Mai 2008)

je comprends rien à ce fil. Pourtant j'ai essayé d'en lire quelques pages. 
ET puis, elle est ou la pétition?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

estomak a dit:


> je comprends rien à ce fil. Pourtant j'ai essayé d'en lire quelques pages.
> ET puis, elle est ou la pétition?


 
Commence par tomber le futal !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mai 2008)

estomak a dit:


> je comprends rien à ce fil. Pourtant j'ai essayé d'en lire quelques pages.
> ET puis, elle est ou la pétition?


C'est normal que tu ne comprennes rien : ça part dans tous les sens. :rateau:   

Quant à la pétition, c'est ce fil. Pour la signer, il suffit de mettre un message.


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Commence par tomber le futal !



Qu'est-ce au juste qu'un _futal_ ?

Tout ce que je comprends pour l'instant ce que cet objet serait soumis à la loi de la gravitation.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Qu'est-ce au juste qu'un _futal_ ?
> 
> Tout ce que je comprends pour l'instant ce que cet objet serait soumis à la loi de la gravitation.


 
C'est le singulier de futaie - un futal, des futaie.
Tomber le futal est alors en rapport avec le dur labeur du bûcheron - sonnyboy, en l'occurence.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour la signer, il suffit de mettre un message.



Ou de mettre fièrement un slogan dans sa signature... :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> sonnyboy, en l'occurence.



Réputé dans la région de Bamako. La bas on l'appelle le Baobab...


----------



## kasarus (23 Mai 2008)

Il y a des estomaké dans le coin.  

Le futal.... 

tout est dit.


----------



## estomak (23 Mai 2008)

'Tomber le futale', c'est comme on dit 'désliper quelqu'un' par chez moi.
ça doit vouloir dire la même chose.


----------



## kasarus (23 Mai 2008)

Chez moi, on dit déziper...


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Il y a des estomaké dans le coin.
> 
> Le futal....
> 
> tout est dit.



Ah bon ?

Parce que outre le fait d'être soumis à la loi de la gravitation, d'être le singulier de futaie, le futal _parle_ ?


----------



## kasarus (23 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ah bon ?
> 
> Parce que outre le fait d'être soumis à la loi de la gravitation, d'être le singulier de futaie, le futal _parle_ ?



Pas vraiment, des fois il émet des plaintes....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Réputé dans la région de Bamako. La bas on l'appelle le Baobab...


Ah bon ? Alors....  

*LIBEREZ LE BAOBAB !!!​*


----------



## kasarus (23 Mai 2008)

Une question me turlupine...

Pourquoi un bûcheron aurait-il un nom d'arbre?


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mai 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Une question me *turlupine*...



La réponse est dans la question...


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Mai 2008)

Malgré les supplications, sonny ne revient pas
Jen conclus  que, comme dautres avant lui, il a décidé dêtre mort
Décision éminemment respectable
Tant il a donné de lui-même
Pour faire tomber
Les voiles futaliens des apparences 
Et révéler les dures et rigides vérités
Qui attendent chacun de nous
Aux croisements de la vie

Donc je propose un nouveau slogan
Enterrons sonnyboy
Mais sur sa tombe, que jespère profonde (la profondeur a toujours été la décision philosophique de sonny)
Erigons une colonne sans fin 
Pour quil puisse enfin atteindre les étoiles à sa manière


----------



## kisbizz (23 Mai 2008)

na, sonny sortira bien de sa foutue cuisine un de ces 4 :

le tout est de savoir comment s'y prendre


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Aux croisements de la vie



Le _noeud guette_ et pas que pour les _volailles_ du poulailler


----------



## tirhum (23 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Qu'est-ce au juste qu'un _futal_ ?
> 
> Tout ce que je comprends pour l'instant ce que cet objet serait soumis à la loi de la gravitation.





CouleurSud a dit:


> Ah bon ?
> 
> Parce que outre le fait d'être soumis à la loi de la gravitation, d'être le singulier de futaie, le futal _parle_ ?


Pas que ça qui soit soumis à la loi de la gravitation...
Y'en a même qui parlaient...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas que ça qui soit soumis à la loi de la gravitation...
> Y'en a même qui parlaient...



À force de titiller le sud, ne te demande pas pourquoi tu es à l'ouest


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas que ça qui soit soumis à la loi de la gravitation...
> Y'en a même qui parlaient...



Ah, j'imagine une conversation entre futaie (au pluriel)

"Bonjour bel (lle) inconnu(e)* 

J'ai senti entre nous des affinités électives

Certes, je sais qu'il n'y a peut-être pas de sens commun qui réunisse la vue et l'odorat comme le pensait le sage Evêque Berkeley 

Mais, je t'invite à tomber avec moi, selon les lois de la gravitation

Car il me semble que nous avons des choses à nous dire"

*il y a certainement des différences XY entre les futaies


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ah, j'imagine une conversation entre futaie (au pluriel)
> 
> "Bonjour bel (lle) inconnu(e)*



Belles inconnues ?  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> na, sonny sortira bien de sa foutue *cuisine* un de ces 4 :
> 
> * le tout est de savoir comment s'y prendre *



Et tu connais en connaissance de cause en plus :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Mai 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Belles inconnues ?  :love: :love: :love:



C'est bien ce que je me disais, sonny voyait organiquement loin

Comme Kant, il avait une idée _a priori_ de l'espace

Qui lui permettait de concevoir anticipativement et mathématiquement

La beauté des inconnues 

(sans jamais se tromper)


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Comme Kant



DIS ! ALORS LÀ CA COMMENCE À BIEN FAIRE LES CONNERIES


----------



## katelijn (23 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je me disais, sonny voyait organiquement loin
> 
> Comme Kant, il avait une idée _a priori_ de l'espace
> 
> ...



Manque plus qu'une biographie non autorisée! :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mai 2008)

Des nouvelles de Sonny ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Mai 2008)

ce fil étant d'utilité publique...

*LIBEREZ PATOCHMAN !!!*


----------



## Craquounette (24 Mai 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> *LIBEREZ PATOCHMAN !!!*



J'approuve :

_*LIBEREZ MON ONCLE!!!*_


----------



## Lila (24 Mai 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Belles inconnues ?  :love: :love: :love:




*Mwouahhhhhh ah ha ha ha !!!!! *..et dire qu'on nous prive de ça !



LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ce fil étant d'utilité publique...
> 
> *LIBEREZ PATOCHMAN !!!*



:mouais:  l'est dans MacGZon ???????? ......décidement on nous prive de tout ! 



Craquounette a dit:


> J'approuve :
> 
> _*LIBEREZ MON ONCLE!!!*_



..je suis pas sûr que ça soit une plaidoirie efficace ça ...libérez un Corse dont la fieulle suisse est une grenouille pégée au choc ..... ........

...à poil peut-être ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...à poil peut-être ...



Une grenouille à poils c'est une taupe qui soulève un morceau de gazon  

Sinon je plussoie : 

Libérez Patoch !


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Mai 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Une grenouille à poils c'est une taupe qui soulève un morceau de gazon
> 
> Sinon je plussoie :
> 
> Libérez Patoch !



Ah, je me rappelle avoir milité pour la conservation de la pilosité des batraciens 

Et pour la musculation des taupes 

(combats malheureusement perdus, étant donnée l'adversité très forte à l'époque)

Mais avec toi, je plussoie

Libérons l'ilien enclavé

Désenclavons PATOCHMAN


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2008)

il y a comme un fil rouge post-soixante-huitard, un vent de sauvagerie et d'euphorie qui souffle dans ce fil passant d'un reclus avec casque à un ilien avec casque...


----------



## kisbizz (24 Mai 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Sinon je plussoie :
> 
> Libérez Patoch !






+1 



ps: il en a pris pour combient cette fois patoch  ? :mouais:


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> il y a comme un fil rouge post-soixante-huitard, un vent de sauvagerie et d'euphorie qui souffle dans ce fil passant d'un reclus avec casque à un ilien avec casque...



Dans les îles se situent des voies labyrinthiques
Où les fils dévidés
Jouent des tours à Ariane


----------



## Amok (24 Mai 2008)

:sleep:

A propos des deux messages effacés.

 Si ce fil doit virer a la liste des disparus, des casses-couilles, des emmerdeurs qui ont un jour répandus leur fiel ou leur aigreur sur ces pages, et si c'est tout ce que vous êtes capables de pondre, il ne faudra pas ensuite venir geindre que le bar n'est pas intéressant.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2008)

minichat a dit:
			
		

> [Aujourd'hui 21h35] sonnyboy: leche moi !!
> [Aujourd'hui 20h54] fmr: où dois-je aller pour demander qqch sur les mails (Thunderbind) ?



Il est toujours actif


----------



## estomak (24 Mai 2008)

il est dans la shoutbox, votre ami.
Si quelqu'un peu dire pourquoi y'a jamais personne qui répond dans la shoutbox au passage!
( je m'demande à quoi ça sert!!!)


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Mai 2008)

estomak a dit:


> il est dans la shoutbox, votre ami.
> Si quelqu'un peu dire pourquoi y'a jamais personne qui répond dans la shoutbox au passage!
> ( je m'demande à quoi ça sert!!!)


Réponse pragmatique : si personne ne répond, c'est qu'il n'y à personne


----------



## estomak (24 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Réponse pragmatique : si personne ne répond, c'est qu'il n'y à personne



faudrait l'incruster dans chaque topic, pour que ça serve a quelquechose en effet.


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Mai 2008)

estomak a dit:


> faudrait l'incruster dans chaque topic, pour que ça serve a quelquechose en effet.


Ouuuuuiiiii, mais bien suuur... et on pourrait aussi y rajouter un répondeur en cas de desertion totale, un bot pour ne pas laisser les dépressifs du relationnel seuls, un gyrophare pour annoncer dans tout le forum que "attention, sautez vite dans la shoutbox, enffinnn il y à quelqu'un", et un poster de Patochman pour faire tapisserie en fond ?


Pour retourner au sujet : tu peux envoyer un message privé à Sonnyboy pour qu'il t'y rejoingnes, il te feras connaitre le jeu de la fermeture éclair, et cache cache courir autour du concombre


----------



## kisbizz (25 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ..... et cache cache courir autour du concombre



maské ?


----------



## Lila (25 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> maské ?



...disons qu'il sort couvert !!!!!


----------



## sundance (26 Mai 2008)

Sonny B a eu un bébé avec Cher il me semble
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pw9phpym614&feature=related


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mai 2008)

sundance a dit:


> Sonny B a eu un bébé avec Cher il me semble
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pw9phpym614&feature=related


Non. Ca c'est le père de Sonny.


----------



## Lila (29 Mai 2008)

...bon ça suffit !!!!!


*LIBÉREZ PATOCHMAN !!!​*
...chuis en manque de myrthe...:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...bon ça suffit !!!!!
> 
> 
> *LIBÉREZ PATOCHMAN !!!​*
> ...chuis en manque de myrthe...:rateau:



Heuuuuuuu... Je suis libre depuis lundi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...chuis en manque de myrthe...:rateau:



Au fait... Une ch'tite bouffe sur Marseille le 19 ou le 20 à midi ?...


----------



## mado (29 Mai 2008)

On y mange bien à la cantine des Baumettes ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Mai 2008)

mado a dit:


> On y mange bien à la cantine des Baumettes ?



Ouais... Quand il n'y a pas le gros Dédé qui s'est mis en tête de te piquer ton Flamby®...


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais... Quand il n'y a pas le gros Dédé qui s'est mis en tête de te piquer ton Flamby®...



Ca dépend aussi par quel côté il a décidé de te le piquer... :afraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca dépend aussi par quel côté il a décidé de te le piquer... :afraid:


Tu bouffes ton Flamby® sous la douche toi, le bellâtre?...


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mai 2008)

Le Flamby, y a pas de lieu pour le manger...




Et tu sais ce qu'il te dit le bellâtre?... :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu bouffes ton Flamby® sous la douche toi, le bellâtre?...


 
Normal qu'un bel âtre soit intéressé par un brin de ramonage de la cheminée.

Non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Normal que le bel âtre soit intéressé par un brin de ramonage de la cheminée.
> 
> Non ?



:mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Normal que le bel âtre soit intéressé par un brin de ramonage de la cheminée.
> 
> Non ?


Pile poil la devise à Dédé... :love:   

Ce qui nous ramène au tomber de futal du fâcheux...

*LIBÉREZ SONNYYYYYYYY!!!*


----------



## Lila (29 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Au fait... Une ch'tite bouffe sur Marseille le 19 ou le 20 à midi ?...




....ah mais carrement wé !!!!! (c bien le 20 si c bon car c plus facile de poser une RTT maladie accident de travail comme le permet les cadences infernales de la fonction publique ce jour là )


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *LIBÉREZ SONNYYYYYYYY!!!*


 
C'est un posteur abandonné-é-é
qui a voulu tous les retourner-er-er,
sûr que les futs allaient tomber-er-er,
et lui-i-i-i
Oh lui-i 
Il fait rien qu'à les enc... courager-er-er !


----------



## Lila (29 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ce qui nous ramène au tomber de futal du fâcheux...
> 
> *LIBÉREZ SONNYYYYYYYY!!!*




.......WÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÈÉÉÉÉ 


...QU'ON S'DILATE LA PROSTATE !!!!!! DEDIOU !!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Mai 2008)

*Depuis que je suis sur la terre [militaire],
C'n'est pas rigolo. Entre nous,
Je suis d'une santé précaire,
Et je m'fais un mauvais sang fou,
J'ai beau vouloir me remonter
Je souffre de tous les côtés.

J'ai la rate
Qui s'dilate
J'ai le foie
Qu'est pas droit
J'ai le ventre
Qui se rentre
J'ai l'pylore
Qui s'colore
J'ai l'gésier [gosier]
Anémié
L'estomac
Bien trop bas
Et les côtes
Bien trop hautes
J'ai les hanches
Qui s'démanchent
L'épigastre
Qui s'encastre
L'abdomen
Qui s'démène
J'ai l'thorax
Qui s'désaxe
La poitrine
Qui s'débine
Les épaules
Qui se frôlent
J'ai les reins
Bien trop fins
Les boyaux
Bien trop gros
J'ai l'sternum
Qui s'dégomme
Et l'sacrum
C'est tout comme
J'ai l'nombril
Tout en vrille
Et l'coccyx
Qui s'dévisse

Ah ! bon Dieu ! qu'c'est embêtant
D'être toujours patraque,
Ah ! bon Dieu ! qu'c'est embêtant
Je n'suis pas bien portant.

Pour tâcher d'guérir au plus vite,
Un matin tout dernièrement
Je suis allé à la visite [rendre visite]
Voir le major du régiment.
[A un méd'cin très épatant.]
D'où souffrez-vous ? qu'il m'a demandé.
C'est bien simpl' que j'y ai répliqué.

J'ai la rate
Qui s'dilate
J'ai le foie
Qu'est pas droit
Et puis j'ai
Ajouté
Voyez-vous
C'n'est pas tout
J'ai les g'noux
Qui sont mous
J'ai l'fémur
Qu'est trop dur
J'ai les cuisses
Qui s'raidissent
Les guiboles
Qui flageolent
J'ai les ch'villes
Qui s'tortillent
Les rotules
Qui ondulent
Les tibias
Raplapla
Les mollets
Trop épais
Les orteils
Pas pareils
J'ai le cur
En largeur
Les poumons
Tout en long
L'occiput
Qui chahute
J'ai les coudes
Qui s'dessoudent
J'ai les seins
Sous l'bassin
Et l'bassin
Qu'est pas sain

{Refrain}

Avec un' charmant' demoiselle
Je devais m'marier par amour.
Mais un soir comm' j'étais près d'elle,
En train de lui faire la cour,
Me voyant troublé, ell' me dit :
- Qu'avez vous ? moi j'lui répondis :

J'ai la rate
Qui s'dilate
J'ai le foie
Qu'est pas droit
J'ai le ventre
Qui se rentre
J'ai l'pylore
Qui s'colore
J'ai l'gésier [gosier]
Anémié
L'estomac
Bien trop bas
Et les côtes
Bien trop hautes
J'ai les hanches
Qui s'démanchent
L'épigastre
Qui s'encastre
L'abdomen
Qui s'démène
J'ai l'thorax
Qui s'désaxe
La poitrine
Qui s'débine
Les épaules
Qui se frôlent
J'ai les reins
Bien trop fins
Les boyaux
Bien trop gros
J'ai l'sternum
Qui s'dégomme
Et l'sacrum
C'est tout comme
J'ai l'nombril
Tout en vrille
Et l'coccyx
Qui s'dévisse
Et puis j'ai
Ajouté
Voyez-vous
C'n'est pas tout
J'ai les g'noux
Qui sont mous
J'ai l'fémur
Qu'est trop dur
J'ai les cuisses
Qui s'raidissent
Les guiboles
Qui flageolent
J'ai les ch'villes
Qui s'tortillent
Les rotules
Qui ondulent
Les tibias
Raplapla
Les mollets
Trop épais
Les orteils
Pas pareils
J'ai le cur
En largeur
Les poumons
Tout en long
L'occiput
Qui chahute
J'ai les coudes
Qui s'dessoudent
J'ai les seins
Sous l'bassin
Et l'bassin
Qu'est pas sain
En plus d'ça
J'vous l'cach' pas
J'ai aussi
Quel souci !
La luette
Trop fluette
L'oesophage
Qui surnage
Les gencives
Qui dérivent
J'ai l'palais
Qu'est pas laid
Mais les dents
C'est navrant
J'ai les p'tites
Qui s'irritent
Et les grosses
Qui s'déchaussent
Les canines
S'ratatinent
Les molaires
S'font la paire
Dans les yeux
C'est pas mieux
J'ai le droit
Qu'est pas droit
Et le gauche
Qu'est bien moche
J'ai les cils
Qui s'défilent
Les sourcils
Qui s'épilent
J'ai l'menton
Qu'est trop long
Les artères
Trop pépères
J'ai le nez
Tout bouché
L'trou du cou
Qui s'découd
Et du coup
Voyez-vous
J'suis gêné
Pour parler
C'est vexant
Car maint'nant
J'suis forcé
D'm'arrêter.

{Refrain}*


----------



## Lila (29 Mai 2008)

:casse: :hosto: ...aie con...le canard a pris du plomb dans l'aile.....ou a trop mariné dans le pif !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Mai 2008)

Non, c'est juste qu'il a fini par se faire fêler  la soupière... :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Heuuuuuuu... Je suis libre depuis lundi...


Et merde.


----------



## tirhum (29 Mai 2008)

Et toi ?!...
La chouteboxe ?!...


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Mai 2008)

Toujours pas. 

T'y crois toi?  

Un Bobby si mignon?   



Vous pourriez y organiser une manif d'ailleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

Bof, tu sais, à part les vannes pourries de jugnin, tu ne perds pas grand chose.


----------



## kisbizz (29 Mai 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Quel malheur de ne pouvoir profiter des écrits de kissbiz



ahhhhhhhh  bon ?   


et puis kis avec un S et 2 Z .....


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Mai 2008)

quote=kisbizz;4692207]ahhhhhhhh  bon ?   


et puis kis avec un S et 2 Z .....[/quote]

Aïe, moi qui avait quelque espoir


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bof, tu sais, à part les vannes pourries de jugnin, tu ne perds pas grand chose.



il était pas mort lui ? le moche qui ressemble à Sacha Distel  ?


----------



## jugnin (30 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> il était pas mort lui ? le moche qui ressemble à Sacha Distel  ?




1- Nan.
2- Gné ?


----------



## tirhum (30 Mai 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Toujours pas.
> 
> T'y crois toi?
> 
> ...


----------



## Valgio (30 Mai 2008)

Au risque de paraitre un inculte total  :rose: 

Qui est SonnyBoy  
Qua-t-il fait  ​


----------



## Grug (30 Mai 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Au risque de paraitre un inculte total  :rose:
> 
> Qui est SonnyBoy
> Qua-t-il fait  ​


Ça se soigne.

Un concept
Rien.


----------



## Lila (30 Mai 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Au risque de paraitre un inculte total  :rose:
> 
> Qui est SonnyBoy
> Qua-t-il fait  ​




.....on lui dit ....? 

...naaaaannnnn ! ...

  c'est là que Sonny me manque ...lui, il avait les mots .....enfin les gestes surtout...:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Au risque de paraitre un inculte total  :rose:
> 
> Qui est SonnyBoy
> Qua-t-il fait  ​



On ne pose pas ce genre de question, malheureux!
SonnyBoy est. Un point c'est tout. 
Quand à ce qu'il fait, tout se résume à cette interjection: zzzzziiiiiiippp!


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quand à ce qu'il fait, tout se résume à cette interjection: zzzzziiiiiiippp!



Ah nan, Il n'y a pas que ça  Rambarde, poulailler, tout çaaa


----------



## Valgio (30 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On ne pose pas ce genre de question, malheureux!
> SonnyBoy est. Un point c'est tout.
> Quand à ce qu'il fait, tout se résume à cette interjection: zzzzziiiiiiippp!


 
Jen comprends qu'il compraissais des fichiers?


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah nan, Il n'y a pas que ça  Rambarde, poulailler, tout çaaa



ben oui, mais le ziiiiiippp va avec ça aussi...


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Jen comprends qu'il compraissais des fichiers?



c'est ça. Il compresse. Beaucoup.
Surtout chez les nioubes...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> c'est ça. Il compresse. Beaucoup.
> Surtout chez les nioubes...


Il compresse surtout son 3 pièces cuisine avec un moule-b*** ultrasérré.


----------



## Amok (30 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Il compresse surtout son 3 pièces cuisine avec un moule-b*** ultrasérré.



Je me demande bien quelle mouche a piquée le canard depuis quelques temps : il est déchainé. Limite pervers sexuel.
A mon avis, il cherche à prendre la place de Sonny, la nature (même virtuelle) ayant horreur du vide.

iDuck, je ne crois pas que ce soit possible : sa perversité, ses obsessions, sa sexualité déviante, son gout immodéré pour les fermetures éclair© sont de naissance. On ne devient pas Sonny : on nait Sonny. En aucun cas on est Sonny, même pour 5 minutes. Ou alors il faut accepter une trépanation qui ne laisse en place que la partie du cerveau communément appelée "reptilienne" et c'est sans possibilité de retour en arrière.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je me demande bien quelle mouche a piquée le canard depuis quelques temps : il est déchainé. Limite pervers sexuel.
> A mon avis, il cherche à prendre la place de Sonny, la nature (même virtuelle) ayant horreur du vide.
> 
> iDuck, je ne crois pas que ce soit possible : sa perversité, ses obsessions, sa sexualité déviante, son gout immodéré pour les fermetures éclair© sont de naissance. On ne devient pas Sonny : on nait Sonny. En aucun cas on est Sonny, même pour 5 minutes. Ou alors il faut accepter une trépanation qui ne laisse en place que la partie du cerveau communément appelée "reptilienne" et c'est sans possibilité de retour en arrière.



Note que je me souviens d'un article, dans une revue scientifique, ou on expliquait que le canard (du moins le "col vert") pratiquait assez systématiquement le viol collectif sur ses femelles. Bon, d'accord, ce canard là n'est pas forcément un "col vert". Faudrait peut-être le nommer modo pour voir ce que ça donne ? :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faudrait peut-être le nommer modo pour voir ce que ça donne ? :rateau:



*AH NON ; PURÉÉÉÉÉÉE!
ÇA SUFFIT COMME ÇA,
LES CONNERIES!...
Y'A DÉJÀ TOUT CE QU'IL
FAUT COMME TRONCHES
MOLLES...*


----------



## Craquounette (30 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> _* ...COMME TRONCHES*_
> _*MOLLES...*_


 
Je n'aurais pas forcément associé l'adjectif "molle" à "tronche"... 

Enfin.. ce n'est qu'un avis personnel...


----------



## Lila (30 Mai 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je n'aurais pas forcément associé l'adjectif "molle" à "tronche"...
> 
> Enfin.. ce n'est qu'un avis personnel...





..;ah ben non justement, c'est ça qui rend l'insulte encore plus frappante !!!!! 
Tronche molle, mortes couilles, face de pet ...;tout ça sont des accentuations de caractère permettant de visauliser plus facilement l''infâme .....en l'ocurrence le modo ! (le quasi modo © P77...urk urk urk ! )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je me demande bien quelle mouche a piquée le canard depuis quelques temps : il est déchainé. Limite pervers sexuel.
> A mon avis, il cherche à prendre la place de Sonny, la nature (même virtuelle) ayant horreur du vide.
> 
> iDuck, je ne crois pas que ce soit possible : sa perversité, ses obsessions, sa sexualité déviante, son gout immodéré pour les fermetures éclair© sont de naissance. On ne devient pas Sonny : on nait Sonny. En aucun cas on est Sonny, même pour 5 minutes. Ou alors il faut accepter une trépanation qui ne laisse en place que la partie du cerveau communément appelée "reptilienne" et c'est sans possibilité de retour en arrière.


Cher ami, si vous pensez que ça me prend tout d'un coup, c'est que vous me connaissez très mal. Je suis comme ça depuis toujours.  

*LIBEREZ-MOI !!!*​
   

 

 




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Faudrait peut-être le nommer modo pour voir ce que ça donne ? :rateau:


Je l'ai déjà dit : je n'ai pas envie de m'em.... avec ça !


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Cher ami, si vous pensez que ça me prend tout d'un coup, c'est que vous me connaissez très mal. Je suis comme ça depuis toujours.
> 
> *LIBEREZ-MOI !!!*​



Déjà, 
on ne te laisse pas tomber
tu es si fragile
être un homme libéré
tu sais c'est pas si facile...


----------



## Lila (30 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Déjà,
> on ne te laisse pas tomber
> tu es si fragile
> être un homme* libéré
> tu sais c'est pas si facile...



.....vous pouvez remplacer "homme" par "soupière" et tout devient plus clair !


----------



## prasath (30 Mai 2008)

Valgio a dit:


> Qui est SonnyBoy





Grug a dit:


> Un concept


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Note que je me souviens d'un article, dans une revue scientifique, ou on expliquait que le canard (du moins le "col vert") pratiquait assez systématiquement le viol collectif sur ses femelles. Bon, d'accord, ce canard là n'est pas forcément un "col vert". Faudrait peut-être le nommer modo pour voir ce que ça donne ? :rateau:



Ha oui ?


----------



## Lila (30 Mai 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ha oui ?




:rose: :rose: :rose:  rhôôôôôô...c'est carrement hors cherte ça !!!!!!


:modo:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> :rose: :rose: :rose:  rhôôôôôô...c'est carrement hors cherte ça !!!!!!
> 
> 
> :modo:



 J'aurais cru que ça collait parfaitement, pourtant


----------



## kisbizz (30 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> dessin pleins de monde​



joli dessin mais moi je suis où ? 

soit tu me prete tes lunettes, soir tu vas pointer  un pointeur 


merci :love:




ps: le minichat aussi a eté pris en otage ?


----------



## prasath (30 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> joli dessin mais moi je suis où ?
> soit tu me prete tes lunettes, soir tu vas pointer  un pointeur
> merci :love:



Merci 
Il doit bien y avoir 600 personnes dans ce dessin...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> joli dessin mais moi je suis où ?
> 
> soit tu me prete tes lunettes, soir tu vas pointer  un pointeur
> 
> ...



Vu qu'il est question ici de sonny, Princess, toi tu dois être  A la cuisine, nan ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)

pitin, faut pas avoir d'absence ici!!!

Qu'on libere Sonny , pi c'est tout. 

remarques, tu pars, c'est la foire, tu reviens c'est pire


----------



## Amok (31 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Note que je me souviens d'un article, dans une revue scientifique, ou on expliquait que le canard (du moins le "col vert") pratiquait assez systématiquement le viol collectif sur ses femelles.



Il faut l'inviter, tous frais payés, à la prochaine AES ou AEC : ambiance garantie, et pour une fois les photos de l'évènement auront un peu plus d'intérêt que la vision d'une bande de soiffards timides qui se murgent au houblon avant de secouer Mackie pour qu'il se vide.

Le canard déchainé, ivre de désir, la soupière sur la tête et forniquant frénétiquement avec toutes les participantes, ca aura un peu plus de classe, quand même !


----------



## prasath (31 Mai 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Il faut l'inviter, tous frais payés, à la prochaine AES ou AEC : ambiance garantie, et pour une fois les photos de l'évènement auront un peu plus d'intérêt que la vision d'une bande de soiffards timides qui se murgent au houblon avant de secouer Mackie pour qu'il se vide.
> 
> Le canard déchainé, ivre de désir, la soupière sur la tête et forniquant frénétiquement avec toutes les participantes, ca aura un peu plus de classe, quand même !


Non, quand même pas. Je sais me tenir en public.


----------



## Grug (1 Juin 2008)




----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2008)

Des nouvelles de sonnyboy


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juin 2008)

Il s'est mis a l'eau.. c'est pas bon signe.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Juin 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il s'est mis a l'eau.. c'est pas bon signe.



Il cache bien sa joie en tout cas...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

Et alors ?
Il est libre ?

 Au final ?
Non ?


Ah les pétitions...
A part les enrouler sur le manche de pioche pour ne pas laisser de traces, ça sert à que d'alle !


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et alors ?
> Il est libre ?
> 
> Au final ?
> ...



Il n'est peut-être pas libre mais il a plein d'amis et ça aide les amis


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il n'est peut-être pas libre mais il a plein d'amis et ça aide les amis


Alors il ne s'appelle pas Max. 

[YOUTUBE]y8onxYa8Qyw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lila (3 Juin 2008)

...mais putainnnnn ...ya pas un chasseur dans l'assitance pour plomber le roupion de ce canard !!!!!!


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2008)

Donne-moi son adresse, j'ai un pote chez EDF qui peut lui couper le courant !!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Juin 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...mais putainnnnn ...ya pas un chasseur dans l'assitance pour plomber le roupion de ce canard !!!!!!



C'est effectivement à vous dégoûter du magret...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il n'est peut-être pas libre mais il a plein d'amis et ça aide les amis


 
Ouais, comme l'ami molette tactile et cklicable - ce qui revient à faire des trucs sexuels avec un fromage de Hollande - c'est absolument dégueulasse !

Fuyez vos amis !


----------



## Lalla (7 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> C'est effectivement à vous dégoûter du magret...  :rateau:



Ah non! Je prosteste


----------



## kasarus (7 Juin 2008)

Il ne faut pas.

'puis un magret en plastique... en silicone alors, mais bon


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juin 2008)

*BON, LES GUIGNOLES!
C'EST BIEN GENTILS VOS
BABILLAGES DÉBILES,
MAIS EN ATTENDANT "IL"
EST TOUJOURS ÉCARTÉ DE
CE LIEU OÙ "IL" ÉTAIT UN 
DES RARES À AMENER UN
PEU DE BONHOMIE ET DE
JOIE DANS LA GRISAILLE.
AH, DES CONNERIES ON EN 
LIT ; MAIS DES CLAMEURS 
INDIGNÉES ET JUSTES, Y'EN
A PAS PLUS QU'IL N'Y A DE
BON GOÛT DANS LE PROFIL
DE BOBBYNOUNTCHAK...

ALLEZ!!! ON SE BOUGE!!!*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Juin 2008)

*
Libérez sonnyboy
Libérez sonnyboy
Libérez sonnyboy
Libérez sonnyboy
Libérez sonnyboy
Libérez sonnyboy
...     



*


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2008)

Au moins en la postant ici je devrais pas me faire bannir du fil... ​


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2008)

Je me demande quand même si dans ce fil, certains ne confondent pas "solidarité" et "solide hilarité" 


Cela dit, JP, plus je regarde la photo, et plus je me dis que c'est lui qui a l'air d'être dehors, et nous derrière les barreaux. Qui faut-il libérer, au fond ? :mouais:


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Au moins en la postant ici je devrais pas me faire bannir du fil... ​





Je conserve précieusement celle que tu as posté dans mes commentaires


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, JP, plus je regarde la photo, et plus je me dis que c'est lui qui a l'air d'être dehors, et nous derrière les barreaux. Qui faut-il libérer, au fond ? :mouais:



Allons bon! V'là l'aut' qui nous fait sa grande philosophe...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je me demande quand même si dans ce fil, certains ne confondent pas "solidarité" et "solide hilarité"
> ...



avec ce genre de vanne, t'es pas prêt d'être libéré toi...  


Mais revenons à nos moutons :

*
Libérez sonnyboy
Libérez sonnyboy
Libérez sonnyboy
...

  

*


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Allons bon! V'là l'aut' qui nous fait sa grande philosophe...



Pas du tout, je relevais seulement une erreur marketing du comité de libération, dans sa communication graphique, rien d'autre 



LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> avec ce genre de vanne, t'es pas prêt d'être libéré toi...



Normal, c'est comme dans toutes les prisons, ceux qui y restent le plus longtemps, ce sont souvent les gardiens


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> *
> Libérez sonnyboy
> Libérez sonnyboy
> Libérez sonnyboy
> ...





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Mais revenons à nos moutons :
> 
> *
> Libérez sonnyboy
> ...



*
TOUT A FAIT!!!
FI DES DIGRESSIONS!!!*


----------



## Amok (20 Juin 2008)

Tu vas te calmer, la grosse ? Tu supportes de moins en moins l'alcool, toi !


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juin 2008)

Attends là...
J'ai rêvé ou il a parlé en mal de mon profil le gros?


----------



## kisbizz (20 Juin 2008)

ben voilà, c'est l'eté : REGIME !!!!!


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Juin 2008)

En fait, les amis, j'ai un trou de mémoire là 

Faut m'excuser, c'est l'âge (avancé) 

Alzheimer est sur moi 

C'est qui déjà sonnyboy ? 

(là, vous aurez remarqué, je fais semblant de ne pas me souvenir de sonny, alors que, fut une époque, sonny et moi, nous étions inséparables). 

(c'est que je suis un peu espiègle)

(donc, pour vous distraire, je fais semblant de ne pas me souvenir de sonny )

(alors que je m'en souviens très bien)

(d'ailleurs, si je le croisais dans la rue, je le reconnaitrais au premier coup d'&#339;il)

(sur le fond grammatical, faudrait que je n'abuse pas des parenthèses à l'avenir)

(cela dit, parce que je viens de me relire)


----------



## katelijn (20 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> En fait, les amis, j'ai un trou de mémoire là
> 
> Faut m'excuser, c'est l'âge (avancé)
> 
> Alzheimer est sur moi :



Et sur cette joyeuse perspective je vais me coucher


----------



## kasarus (20 Juin 2008)

Plus de citations.... 


NON REVIENS NOUS NEURONE...


----------



## Luc G (21 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Faut m'excuser, c'est l'âge (avancé)
> 
> Alzheimer est sur moi



Je ne vois pas en quoi l'âge est une excuse pour étaler tes turpitudes avec l'individu Alzheimer ou qui que ce soit d'autre sur ce forum qui se prétend honorable. Sans compter que Sonnyboy doit s'en taper le vous connaissez la suite.

Et ce serait bien qu'il revienne voir ce poulailler-ci (qui , je vous l'accorde, ressemble plus à un zoo qu'à un poulailler, et, en parlant de zoo, je reste dans l'euphémisme )


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Juin 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Je ne vois pas en quoi l'âge est une excuse pour étaler tes turpitudes avec l'individu Alzheimer ou qui que ce soit d'autre sur ce forum qui se prétend honorable. Sans compter que Sonnyboy doit s'en taper le vous connaissez la suite.
> 
> Et ce serait bien qu'il revienne voir ce poulailler-ci (qui , je vous l'accorde, ressemble plus à un zoo qu'à un poulailler, et, en parlant de zoo, je reste dans l'euphémisme )



Meu non, il ne faut pas être tout aigri comme ça, mon vieux Luc 

Excuse, âge, turpitude, honorable, Alzheimer, pfoui...

Entre nous, je n'en ai rien à taper de tout ce vacarme autour de sonny

Je poste juste pour faire des parenthèses


----------



## Pierrou (21 Juin 2008)

Il va finir par  ressembler à l'E.T. de Roswell le Sonny, tout le monde en parle, mais personne ne l'a vu ( en tous cas, pas depuis longtemps  ) 


_Notons au passage que l'on peut remplacer l'E.T de Roswell par "la femme intelligente", "l'homme sensible", "le politicien intègre", selon l'orientation voulue... _


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Il va finir par  ressembler à l'E.T. de Roswell le Sonny, tout le monde en parle, mais personne ne l'a vu ( en tous cas, pas depuis longtemps  )
> 
> 
> _Notons au passage que l'on peut remplacer l'E.T de Roswell par "la femme intelligente", "l'homme sensible", "le politicien intègre", selon l'orientation voulue... _



Sonny en arlésienne &#8230; L'image est plaisante


----------



## Luc G (21 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sonny en arlésienne  L'image est plaisante



sûr qu'en costume traditionnel, il ferait un malheur ! Même le Rhône sortirait de son lit


----------



## Lamégère (21 Juin 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Il va finir par ressembler à l'E.T. de Roswell le Sonny, tout le monde en parle, mais personne ne l'a vu ( en tous cas, pas depuis longtemps  )
> 
> 
> _Notons au passage que l'on peut remplacer l'E.T de Roswell par "la femme intelligente", "l'homme sensible", "le politicien intègre", selon l'orientation voulue... _


N'a t'il pas pris une retraite bien méritée dans une vallée verdoyante de l'arrière pays niçois?? Ou alors il a un sosie...
Enfin j'dis ça...


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2008)

Lamégère a dit:


> N'a t'il pas pris une retraite bien méritée dans une vallée verdoyante de l'arrière pays niçois?? Ou alors il a un sosie...
> Enfin j'dis ça...



J'en ai déjà parlé au début de ce fil. Sonny s'est retiré pour méditer sur ses vices, ce qui devrait durer un bon moment.
Vêtu d'une robe de bure il arpente les collines, les pieds en sang, psalmodiant des chansons de Marcel Amont.
Les habitants lui offrent des bols de riz qui est sa seule nourriture, les soirs de fêtes agrémenté de quelques cloportes que le soir rend gourds. Il a décidé de ne plus pratiquer le sexe, ni la photographie, ayant découvert qu'il était particulièrement mauvais dans ces deux disciplines.

Frère Sonny hurle dans la montagne, et l'écho le lui rend bien.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Frère Sonny hurle dans la montagne, et l'écho le lui rend bien.



il parait qu'on l'entend à des kilomètres lançant des propos incohérents sur des rambardes, des poulaillers et des futals...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> il parait qu'on l'entend à des kilomètres lançant des propos incohérents sur des rambardes, des poulaillers et des futals...



Et les kikis, t'as oublié les kikis


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> J'en ai déjà parlé au début de ce fil. Sonny s'est retiré pour méditer sur ses vices, ce qui devrait durer un bon moment.
> Vêtu d'une robe de bure il arpente les collines, les pieds en sang, psalmodiant des chansons de Marcel Amont. Les habitants lui offrent des bols de riz qui est sa seule nourriture, les soirs de fêtes agrémenté de quelques cloportes que le soir rend gourds. Il a décidé de ne plus pratiquer le sexe, ni la photographie, ayant découvert qu'il était particulièrement mauvais dans ces deux disciplines.
> 
> Frère Sonny hurle dans la montagne, et l'écho le lui rend bien.



C'est pas crédible, si vraiment il débite du Marcel Amont à tue-tête (et là, cette locution adverbiale prend tout son sens !!), on ne peut imaginer les autochtones  lui donner autre chose que des cailloux et cela avec élan... :rateau: 

Bref, _*LIBEREZ SONNYBOY...*_

Ceci dit, le doute m'habite quand même un peu, j'avoue que cette histoire de prise de conscience et quand même extrêmement crédible...


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> C'est pas crédible, si vraiment il débite du Marcel Amont à tue-tête (et là, cette locution adverbiale prend tout son sens !!), on ne peut imaginer les autochtones  lui donner autre chose que des cailloux et cela avec élan... :rateau:



Il est visible que tu ne connais pas les habitants du coin... Le dernier que j'ai vu avait quelques années de crasse sur la peau, rendant inutile le port de vêtements. Il portait juste une casquette à carreaux dont plusieurs, cassés, étaient remplacés par des couvertures de cahiers Riz La Croix© fixés par de vieux sparadraps.
Un mégot jaunatre, accroché à la moustache, s'agitait au rythme des grognements et éructations que l'individu émettait. Il est à noter que le côté droit de la moustache portait des traces de carbonisation avancée, probablement dues à l'utilisation hasardeuse du briquet à amadou dont il ne se sépare jamais.

Lors de notre "conversation" (si je puis dire), son unique oeil vitreux, délicatement ourlé d'une substance irisée ne s'est agité que lorsque d'un geste étonnamment vif il s'est jeté sur un mille pattes qui trainait par hasard entre ses sabots, avant de le mastiquer avec un air gourmand. Inutile de préciser que Sonny était aux anges. Il m'a longuement entretenu ensuite de la sagesse de ce rude paysan des montagnes, icône d'un passé toujours présent en ces régions recullées et dont la vie simple et tranquille était désormais un modèle pour lui.


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2008)

J'ajoute que Sonny fredonnant "un mexicain basané" durant tout l'entretien, le berger me fixant d'un oeil de verre fêlé, le valide dirigé vers la planète Mars, me prit à témoin en m'expliquant que Sonny "était le premier poète vivant aussi longuement dans le coin, les autres ayant été dévorés par le garde champètre". Trouvant là une fissure dans laquelle je pensais pouvoir créer un rapprochement entre nos deux mondes, je lui ai alors parlé de Beaudelaire.
Funeste erreur. Il a brisé mes volontés de communication : se grattant la casquette d'un ongle sur lequel il y avait assez de matière grasse pour nourrir les 3/4 du continent africain pour les prochaines années, il siffla un laconique "connais pas. Y'passe aux grosses têtes ?" ponctué d'une flatulence qui fit plier les genêts dans un rayon de 10 mètres, ultime message du scolopendre ingéré quelques minutes plus tôt.


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2008)

Je vous vois, là, en train de sourire, pensant "il exagère".

Oubliez toute espérance. Tout ce que je vous narre est vrai. Je pourrais également vous décrire Lili, la prostituée du village dont le pied bot est exposé entre les bacs à fleurs de sa fenêtre lorsqu'un client est en cours de vidange, le garde champêtre qui utilise des tibias de parisiens pour frapper la peau de fesses d'un Lyonnais à chaque annonce de décès qui fait ricaner la populace sous les frais ombrages de la place, le Maréchal Ferrant (aucun rapport avec Benjamin, faut-il le préciser ?) qui coupe les pattes des équidés en fonction de la pente sur laquelle ils se déplacent, "Mymm", la sorcière qui promet de "redonner la force pour visiter Lili" à ceux qui, gorgés de Gévéor 3 étoiles (le velours de l'estomac) ne peuvent plus l'accrocher à leur mat comme un jambon de cocagne, Arthur, le Maire qui depuis qu'il a découvert les aventures bandedéssinesque du célèbre fantôme s'est auto proclamé justicier et flingue à tout va les voitures qui franchissent les limites communales...


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2008)

Certains d'entre vous pensent probablement que c'est l'endroit rêvé pour organiser une AES. Ceux là n'ont jamais vu le 14 juillet dans ce village oublié de toute civilisation. Point de lampions : des testiboules de touristes dansent au gré du vent mauvais entre les arbres, des faciès réduits et évidés luisent dans l'obscurité aux lueurs des bougies, un immense feu sur lequel tournent des corps de visiteurs égarés, fourrés d'insectes inconnus, est le lieu central de cette fête païenne et effrayante.

Et au milieu de cette atroce ribambelle de dégénérés, Sonny, le Sarri orange comme une étoile filante, l'écume aux lèvres, fou entre les déments, son sexe racorni battant la chamade telle une hélice faussée, qui hurle du Marcel Amont aux étoiles.

Sonny, Dieu vivant de ces pauvres individus cannibales et décérébrés, qui lance des malédictions aux elfes de la montagne, qui vomit, se conchie, sphincters libérés de toute morale, membres vrillés et yeux fous.

Je vous parle ici en tant que seul survivant de ces affreuses soirées.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> ...Je vous parle ici en tant que seul survivant de ces affreuses soirées.



Oui, mais finalement, dans quel état ???   :love:


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Oui, mais finalement, dans quel état ???   :love:



Je ne voulais pas aborder ce douloureux détail. Mais ma survie n'est due qu'a l'acceptation de bassesses que la charte et la morale chrétienne m'interdisent de décrire ici. 

J'ai maintenant en moi un être qui grandit, monstre enfanté par le mélange de tout le village. Mackie, à côté, c'est Bambi. Et Benjamin l'a déjà réservé pour modérer le bar. Vous mangez votre pain blanc.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juin 2008)

*LIBEREZ SONNYBOY QUI CHANTE LES CHANSONS DU COUSIN !!!

S'IL FAIT CA, C'EST QU'IL N'EST PAS MAUVAIS !*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> ...Et Benjamin l'a déjà réservé pour modérer le bar. Vous mangez votre pain blanc.



Je ne sais plus quel corse m'a dit récemment : _"B., c'est vraiment une boule de vice et de haine..."_   

Bon sinon, on peut pas échanger le coincoin à la soupière fêlée contre Sonny ??  :rateau:


----------



## CRISPEACE (23 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Étant partie quelques mois pour m'occuper de mon second doryphore, je n'étais pas là lorsque Sonny est parti.
Ma question est la suivante : Que c'est-il passé ?


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> C'est pas crédible, si vraiment il débite du Marcel Amont à tue-tête (et là, cette locution adverbiale prend tout son sens !!), on ne peut imaginer les autochtones  lui donner autre chose que des cailloux et cela avec élan... :rateau:



Ton manque de connaissance de la CULture me déçoit : Marcel Amont est un grand monsieur de la chanson française et, en plus, de la chanson occitane branche gasconne. J'ai quand même un doute, moi aussi, sur le bol de riz, je parierai plutôt sur des fayots.

La description d'Amok est en tous cas goûteuse à souhait, si j'osais, je dirais qu'on sent le vécu et même l'autobiographique  Vous savez s'il fume des boyards papier maïs ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Ton manque de connaissance de la CULture me déçoit : Marcel Amont est un grand monsieur de la chanson française et, en plus, de la chanson occitane branche gasconne. J'ai quand même un doute, moi aussi, sur le bol de riz, je parierai plutôt sur des fayots.



Du cassoulet corse, peut être 



Luc G a dit:


> La description d'Amok est en tous cas goûteuse à souhait, si j'osais, je dirais qu'on sent le vécu et même l'autobiographique  Vous savez s'il fume des boyards papier maïs ?



Amok, fumer des Boyards ? Un truc en vente libre ? Tépafou ? :affraid:  Il ne fume jamais rien de légal, c'est mauvais pour ses bronches !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il ne fume jamais rien de légal


 
Car légal, l'égout !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Car légal, l'égout !



Oh, moi, tu sais, l'égout et les couleuvres (qu'on veut nous faire avaler)


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> La description d'Amok est en tous cas goûteuse à souhait, si j'osais, je dirais qu'on sent le vécu et même l'autobiographique  Vous savez s'il fume des boyards papier maïs ?



Mais c'est du vécu ! 

Que croyez vous ? Un modérateur n'est pas que l'individu que vous voyez bannir à tour de bras, la souris rapide et l'oeil acéré... Il y a un sujet sur la disparition d'un membre, hop, direct : après un passage pour récupérer le paquetage chez "Nature et découvertes" (chapeau colonial, jumelles nocturnes, sac à dos de toile épaisse, bermuda à larges poches, preservatifs blindés, gourde et Pataugas), le voici lancé sur la piste tel un chien en chaleur.

Vous n'êtes que des ignares. Vous ne saurez jamais les efforts, les souffrances, les blessures que nous subimes, portés par cette mission divine.

P77, en plein test des prostituées de la rue St Denis pour avoir de la matière lors de la réponse a un fil sur le sujet*, Alem, qui avant de s'occuper de "portfolio" n'avait jamais vu de près un boitier photo, Mackie, qui mit fin à 20 ans d'abstinence juste pour pouvoir répondre avec intelligence aux femmes qui s'inscrivent... Notre vie est un ensemble de combats épiques.

* Le pauvre eut à subir des railleries affreuses : le paquetage nature et découvertes, rue St Denis, n'est pas évident à assumer. Il perdit un attribut dans l'aventure. Dieu merci, le rescapé assure pour deux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> * Le pauvre eut à subir des railleries affreuses : le paquetage nature et découvertes, rue St Denis, n'est pas évident à assumer. Il perdit un attribut dans l'aventure. Dieu merci, le rescapé assure pour deux.



Te biles pas, mon loup, chez moi, ça repousse


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Tu vas te calmer, la grosse ? Tu supportes de moins en moins l'alcool, toi !





Amok a dit:


> Vous ne saurez jamais les efforts, les souffrances, les blessures que nous subîmes...



Ça c'est rien par rapport à celles que te feraient subir ce joli pieu de pin Lariccio que je suis en train de tailler, au cas où tu t'obstinerais à encore évoquer cette légende à propos de mon supposé embonpoint, colportée par ce félon de Nordiste que nous avons eu la bonté d'accueillir dans nos bras cuivrés par le soleil et qui nous le rend d'une langue vipérine, lui pour qui le cuivre n'est qu'un métal dont sont faites les tuyauteries de sa maison que nous avons eu la faiblesse de lui laisser construire et laissée intacte jusqu'à achèvement complet des travaux... Qu'il profite bien de sa piscine, au bord de laquelle la justice divine lui refuse tout bronzage digne de ce nom!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Juin 2008)

C'est curieux chez les marins ce besoin de faire des phrases


----------



## kasarus (24 Juin 2008)

houleuses?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Pas mieux.




On passe aux chiffres ?


----------



## Lila (24 Juin 2008)

.....le môssieu expliquait juste que c'est par pure faiblesse (et par fénéantise aussi) qu'il a pas encore fait péter ......mais ça va venir je sens !!!!! ...faut juste qu'il bouge son petit bidon


----------



## kasarus (24 Juin 2008)

C'est là qu'il faut crier: 

NO!

?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Je ne sais plus quel corse m'a dit récemment : _"B., c'est vraiment une boule de vice et de haine..."_



Tu as beaucoup édulcoré le propos, du coup, tu en dénatures grandement la teneur... 



:style:


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu as beaucoup édulcoré le propos, du coup, tu en dénatures grandement la teneur...
> 
> 
> 
> :style:



Tu pourras toujours crier au complot lorsque ton (gros) corps basculera sur l'échafaud !


----------



## Lila (25 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Tu pourras toujours crier au complot lorsque ton *(gros)* corps basculera sur l'échafaud !




...ya pas attaque frontale là ?...... .....


----------



## tirhum (25 Juin 2008)

En plus de bannir injustement, évidemment, de pauv' gentils posteurs de certains fils...


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pas mieux.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Je te rappelle que tu n'arrives pas à faire 12+12 alors bon.... les chiffres....


----------



## Craquounette (25 Juin 2008)

Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire
_Libérez tirhum!!!!!!!!!_



:style:


----------



## tirhum (25 Juin 2008)

Merci... :love:
Si ça ne marche pas, tu risque de me "rejoindre"...
Pas beaucoup de place, mais en se serrant un peu... 


:rose:


----------



## Craquounette (25 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Merci... :love:
> Si ça ne marche pas, tu risque de me "rejoindre"...
> Pas beaucoup de place, mais en se serrant un peu...
> 
> ...


 
Je viendrai dans ton cockpit :love:

Je propose que Benjamin ouvre un forum uniquement pour les "bagnards"...

vu 'rci


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je viendrai dans ton cockpit :love:
> 
> vu 'rci





:affraid: J'avais lu "cock spit"


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire
> _Libérez tirhum!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> 
> ...



Laisse les moustiques où ils sont


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Tu pourras toujours crier au complot lorsque ton (gros) corps basculera sur l'échafaud !



Allons allons, très cher... Nous savons très bien tous deux que ce genre de menaces peut fort bien faire frémir certains jouvenceaux ou rombières avares que le moindre coup de boules rouges fait déjà convulser et défaillir plus que de raison, mais point n'est besoin de vous dire qu'elles n'ont aucun effet sur moi, que seuls mon auto-censure et mon sens de l'honneur parviennent encore à maintenir un tant soit peu sur le droit chemin... Quand j'évoque d'édulcoration de mes propos, ce n'est point fanfaronnade de ma part...
En parlant de fanfaronnade, par ailleurs, j'ai oui dire de source sûre que votre supérieur hiérarchique, que j'éclabousse donc de mes édulcorations verbales, s'était targué un jour sur le forum des modérateurs de "débarquer en Corse pour me mettre personnellement au pas"... Dire que j'en ris encore serait un poil exagéré, mais je vous prie de croire que à l'occasion, jamais mon hilarité ne se trouva portée à un tel point, que même l'échelle de Monsieur Richter n'aurait pu mesurer...
Mais trêve de digressions...
Votre propos, je le tiens pour ce qu'il est ; vous sachant prêt à vendre votre propre mère pour une belle phrase. Et s'il s'agit avant tout de divertir la piétaille qui foule ce sujet quotidiennement, soit! prêtons-nous-y de bonne grâce.
J'ai eu vent que le petit peuple n'avait pas la vie facile ces temps-ci ; et lui aussi mérite bien de rire un peu ; parfois...


----------



## Lila (26 Juin 2008)

:afraid::afraid::afraid: houla !
quand le corse devient verbeux ça sent ma mèche courte ça !!!! ...

b


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juin 2008)

C'est le (gros) qu'il n'a pas trop supporté je crois


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

_*** LIBEREZ GROSSIBOY ***_​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je propose que Benjamin ouvre un forum uniquement pour les "bagnards"...



Voilà! On l'appellerait "Le Carré"... Un coin secret où on pourrait se réunir pour dire du mal de tout MacG et... Ah, merde!... On l'a déjà, ça... :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Voilà! On l'appellerait "Le Carré"... Un coin secret où on pourrait se réunir pour dire du mal de tout MacG et... Ah, merde!... On l'a déjà, ça... :mouais:


Comment ça? Et je suis pas invité? C'est quoi ce bordel? :mouais:
Z'êtes que des fions.


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Comment ça? Et je suis pas invité? C'est quoi ce bordel? :mouais:


 

Ben non c'est un carré et ils sont déjà 4 :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Comment ça? Et je suis pas invité? C'est quoi ce bordel? :mouais:





C'est soumis au vote des membres... Je peux cependant te dire qu'on va étudier ton cas 



> Z'êtes que des fions.



Ah mais ça c'est pas nouveau :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ben non c'est un carré et ils sont déjà 4 :mouais:


Et ils ne tournent pas rond.


----------



## Amok (26 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Et ils ne tournent pas rond.



Ne vous inquiétez pas, la modération a vu : l'ambulance est en route et ne devrait pas tarder !


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ne vous inquiétez pas, la modération a vu : l'ambulance est en route et ne devrait pas tarder !



J'avais lu: la modération a *bu*.
je me demandais si ça valait la peine de poster pour ça, parce que ça change pas de d'hab'...


:rateau:


----------



## Amok (26 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'avais lu: la modération a *bu*.
> je me demandais si ça valait la peine de poster pour ça, parce que ça change pas de d'hab'...
> 
> 
> :rateau:



Ma foi, ce n'est pas tout à fait faux. Mais c'est la fonction qui veut ca : cette manie qu'ont les nioubs de payer à boire aux verts juste dans l'espoir d'un regard...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ne vous inquiétez pas, la modération a vu : l'ambulance est en route et ne devrait pas tarder !


Pourvu qu'elle ne se perde pas dans le triangle des Bermudes.


----------



## Lila (26 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Pourvu qu'elle ne se perde pas dans le triangle des Bermudes.




.....un peu de compassion et de charité s'il vous plaît messieurs les modos .......de grâce ....faites cuire ce canard !!!!



[accent pékinois on]..soup' de kanar .....10 minutes pad'problem [accent pékinois off]


----------



## kasarus (26 Juin 2008)

soup' de kanaa à la vapeureu?


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> soup' de kanaa à la vapeureu?


C'est marrant.

Je préfère quand tu te tais, toi.
C'est marrant, hein...


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2008)

La vapeur, c'est pour les ravioles&#8230;




&#8230;petit scarabée*.



*Attention à ne pas te faire écraser


Edit : bobbynountchak est passé par là


----------



## kasarus (26 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est marrant.
> 
> Je préfère quand tu te tais, toi.
> C'est marrant, hein...



Chacun ses goûts?


aCLR a dit:


> La vapeur, c'est pour les ravioles&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne t'inquiète pas pour moi


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Chacun ses goûts?
> 
> 
> Ne t'inquiète pas pour moi





Ce thread est pour la libération de sonnyboy, je ne voudrais pas qu'il devienne celui de ta descente aux enfers


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est marrant.
> 
> Je préfère quand tu te tais, toi.



Ah... Toi aussi, ma pustule ?...


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah... Toi aussi, ma pustule ?...


Mais bien sûr mon patochounet! :love:  

Note bien, ce n'est pas notre seul point commun.
Nous partageons aussi la même retenue dans les mots, le même raffinement dans le verbe.
J'aurais pu souligner que "chacun sa merde", en l'occurrence  aurait été plus indiqué que "chacun ses goûts".

J'aurais pu.
Et tu aurais pu aussi, car je sais bien que l'idée t'a effleuré l'esprit.
Mais nous ne l'avons pas fait. 
Car nous savons nous tenir, nous.
Jamais un mot de trop, jamais un écart, tout en classe et en finesse, que du sous-entendu fugace, du demi-mot...

Car nous, on est comme ça, à La Horde.
On est des mecs classieux, on est bien au-dessus de tout ça.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Car nous savons nous tenir, nous.
> Jamais un mot de trop, jamais un écart, tout en classe et en finesse, que du sous-entendu fugace, du demi-mot...
> 
> Car nous, on est comme ça, à La Horde.
> On est des mecs classieux, on est bien au-dessus de tout ça.



Oui... En demi-tons et tons pastels... :love:


----------



## kasarus (26 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Ce thread est pour la libération de sonnyboy, je ne voudrais pas qu'il devienne celui de ta descente aux enfers



Tu m'enquiquines, là.... 



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Car nous, on est comme ça, à La Horde.
> On est des mecs classieux, on est bien au-dessus de tout ça.



+1


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Juin 2008)

Chut.


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Juin 2008)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais :

[YOUTUBE]wMD7Ezp3gWc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kasarus (26 Juin 2008)

+ 1. :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> + 1. :love:



De tout évidence... les vacances scolaire on déjà commencé...  :sleep:


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> De tout évidence... les vacances scolaire on déjà commencé...  :sleep:


 
Il a menti le petit à l'inscription quand on lui demande s'il a plus de 13 ans


----------



## kasarus (27 Juin 2008)

Oui, j'ai trouvé ça excessivement drôle.

De me faire passer pour un plus vieux.

C'est dingue, non?

Même si j'avais eu 70 ans, j'aurai eu les mêmes réactions, juste parce qu'il me manque quelques pois verts et un tas de messages, comme quoi, même dans un forum, il y a quand même des soucis...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Comment ça? Et je suis pas invité? C'est quoi ce bordel? :mouais:
> Z'êtes que des fions.



Et fier de l'être, en plus. :style:


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Même si j'avais eu 70 ans, j'aurai eu les mêmes réactions, juste parce qu'il me manque quelques pois verts et un tas de messages, comme quoi, même dans un forum, il y a quand même des soucis...




Nan.

C'est parce que tu cumules deux défauts.
Tu ne sais poster que des messages inintéressants, et EN PLUS aucun n'est drôle.

L'un sans l'autre ça pourrait aller, tu serais supportable.
Mais alors les deux en même temps...

C'est bien pour ça qu'on en revient au début :
C'est mieux quand tu te tais.


----------



## kasarus (27 Juin 2008)

je relève juste un truc, un message inintéressant n'est pas intéressant, or un message drôle est intéressant du fait qu'il est drôle, donc un message inintéressant ne peut pas être drôle.
L'inverse, cependant, peut être vrai.
Ensuite, tout dépend de ton intêret, vois-tu.
En tout cas, c'est assez révélateur comme réaction.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

Pendant ce temps, à Vera Cruz...


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> je relève juste un truc, un message inintéressant n'est pas intéressant, or un message drôle est intéressant du fait qu'il est drôle, donc un message inintéressant ne peut pas être drôle.



En général, un post qui ne fait pas avancer le schmilblick, est plutôt hors-sujet, c'est un post inintéressant.
Mais il peut être drôle.
Ca lui donne une raison d'être. 
Or tes posts n'ont ni l'un ni l'autre.
Tu vois? 




kasarus a dit:


> En tout cas, c'est assez révélateur comme réaction.



Et le coup de la psychothérapie à deux balles, c'est marrant, c'est toujours ceux qui se font bannir en premier qui tentent de l'utiliser. 
Si tu savais le nombre de fois ou on a essayé de me faire le coup.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Nan.
> 
> C'est parce que tu cumules deux défauts.
> Tu ne sais poster que des messages inintéressants, et EN PLUS aucun n'est drôle.
> ...


Hop hop hop. Stop. Je mets le Ola©. Break. Une pause s'impose. 

Moi c'est pareil : je ne suis ni drôle, ni intéressant. Mais bon, j'ai un gros tas de messages et pleins de machins verts.


----------



## kasarus (27 Juin 2008)

EDIT: Suite au Ola© , j'édite mon message et je m'arrête. (désolé de ne pas te laisser cet honneur  )

En passant, merci à toi. Ed.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Juin 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Hop hop hop. Stop. Je mets le Ola©. Break. Une pause s'impose.
> 
> Moi c'est pareil : je ne suis ni drôle, ni intéressant. Mais bon, j'ai un gros tas de messages et pleins de machins verts.



Oui mais toi tu es une fille facile...  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Gna gna gna





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Gna gna gna



Quelle belle histoire d'amour,ces deux là, c'qu'ils sont mignons ! :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> EDIT: Suite au Ola© , j'édite mon message et je m'arrête. (désolé de ne pas te laisser cet honneur  )
> 
> En passant, merci à toi. Ed.


Je suis un incompris. (Stop au Pascal77 style).


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juin 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Moi c'est pareil : je ne suis ni drôle, ni intéressant. Mais bon, j'ai un gros tas de messages et pleins de machins verts.



Oui mais tu es également expert en plist


----------



## mado (27 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Oui mais toi tu es une fille facile...  :love:




Pfff. Je croyais que c'était mon statut à moi que j'avais, ça 




 J'suis déçue Ed, tu peux même pas imaginer..., etc, etc


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

mado a dit:


> Pfff. Je croyais que c'était mon statut à moi que j'avais, ça


 
Conserve le ! ça m'intéresse plus que ce que m'intéresse Ed


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Conserve le ! ça m'intéresse plus que ce que m'intéresse Ed



Toi tu as déjà une copine non?


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Toi tu as déjà une copine non?


 
Et alors


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Juin 2008)

hum... c'est le printemps, les hormones, la testostérone, les jupes légères et les ficelles de string apparentes, bandées comme des cordes d'arc...  tout ça, tout ça...


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2008)

....ça me fait penser que si Sonny était là, il aurait pu exprimer tout ça d'un seul trait (ou jet si ça devait être liquide).....:love:

c'est dans ces moments là qu'il me manque le plus :snif: 

...sinon ça va bande de nases ?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2008)

Nan j'ai des tentacules de calamars qui sortent des oreilles


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Nan j'ai des tentacules de calamars qui sortent des oreilles



ah oui quand même !!!!! :sick::casse::hosto:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...sinon ça va bande de nases ?



Bah... On fait aller... Une bonne absinthe ; petite bouffe sur la terrasse... Une petite sieste crapuleuse tout ce qu'il y a de plus honorable... C'est pas encore trop la sinistrose :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... On fait aller... Une bonne absinthe ; petite bouffe sur la terrasse... Une petite sieste crapuleuse tout ce qu'il y a de plus honorable... C'est pas encore trop la sinistrose :love:



putain, z'êtes vraiment des branleurs les corses... :rateau:

:love::love::love:


----------



## Amok (27 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> putain, z'êtes vraiment des branleurs les corses... :rateau:
> 
> :love::love::love:



Oui : aussi branleurs que dans le Sud !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Oui : aussi branleurs que dans le Sud !



Té!


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> putain, z'êtes vraiment des branleurs les corses... :rateau:
> 
> :love::love::love:


 
Oui mais ils le font bien


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2008)

...wé.....même qu'on arrive à se faire payer ou subventionner pour ça !!!!! cono dis !


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Oui : aussi branleurs que dans le Sud !


Et je te dis même pas comment c'est dans l'estrème Sud Est!


----------



## Craquounette (27 Juin 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et je te dis même pas comment c'est dans l'estrème Sud Est!



Je crois que j'ai bien choisi ma destination de vacances :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Juin 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et je te dis même pas comment c'est dans l'estrème Sud Est!



Astucieuse façon de revenir au sujet...

*LIBEREZ SONNYBOY... !!!*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

votez : le concombre modo du Bar !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Juin 2008)

Non merci... je cucurbite assez... 

Ceci dit, s'il faut coucher avec Amok, ça demande reflexion...


----------



## mado (27 Juin 2008)

Y'a que les filles qui bossent (le jour) dans le sud ?!!!! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

Tu bosses là ?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2008)

non...


----------



## mado (27 Juin 2008)

Ah merde j'avais pas vu le maton qui rode.


Non, je bosse pas. Je fume. Et comme on peut plus faire les deux en même temps


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Juin 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> non...



Pas mieux, j'attends que sonne le téléphone... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

Ah parce que moi je fais semblant mais j'ai le droit de fumer !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Pas mieux, j'attends que sonne le téléphone... :sleep:


 
Allo ?
Concombre est près de toi ?
Tu peux lui dire concommmmmmmmmbre
c'est quelqu'un pour toi !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Astucieuse façon de revenir au sujet...
> 
> *LIBEREZ SONNYBOY... !!!*




*YEAH!!!
YEAH!!!
YEAH!!!
YEEEAAAAAH!!!*


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Juin 2008)

_*Fuck authority
Silent majority
Raised by the system
Now it's time to rise against them
We're sick of your treason
Sick of your lies
Fuck no, we won't listen
We're gonna open your eyes
Frustration, domination, feel the rage of a new generation, 
we're livin', we're dyin' and we're never gonna stop, stop tryin'
Stop tryin'
Stop tryin', stop tryin'*_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2008)

J'espère vivre assez longtemps pour pouvoir voir ses gosses poster ici...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Juin 2008)

Des gosses ? 
Pas possible, y'a des cons qui ont fondé l'ADASS pour voler les enfants des gens aux moeurs ne correspondant pas entièrement aux critères de normalité établis


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Des gosses ?
> Pas possible...



Maaaiiiis tu feras comme tout le monde, un soir où tu seras bourré, sur le capot d'une bagnole pourrie!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Maaaiiiis tu feras comme tout le monde, un soir où tu seras bourré, sur le capot d'une bagnole pourrie!



Tu t'es trompé de genre pour capot 
Oué mais bon après on peut forcer la fille (encore il faut se souvenir de qui c'est) à avorter, les menaces c'est pas pour les chiens non plus


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2008)

Et en plus tu auras Kasarus comme beau frère!


----------



## kasarus (27 Juin 2008)

Mais, c'est que je t'obnibule...

beau-frère, sûrement pas, faux-frère il y a moyen...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Juin 2008)

Tiens, tout ceci me fait penser à une chanson dont les paroles sont particulièrement recherchées :
_*Let's Fuck 

I don't wanna' meet your mom and dad, 
Unless you'll let me fuck your mom and dress your dad in drag. 

Let's fuck! 
Let's fuck! 
Let's fuck! 
Let's Fuck! 

Bitchslap you slut and I don't care 
And when I' m done I'll kick your fucking ass down the stairs. 

Let's fuck! 
Let's fuck! 
Let's fuck! 
Let's fuck! 

And I don't need a warm and cozy place, 
'Cause when I'm done I'll break a fucking bottle on your face! 

Let's fuck! 
Let's fuck! 
Let's fuck! 
Let's fuck! 

Let's fuck! (Oh, he's bad). 
Let's fuck! (Oh, yes I want it). 
Let's fuck! (Oh, yeah). 
Let's fuck! (Ohhhhh) 

Let's fuck you fucking whore. 
Let's fuck you fucking whore. 
Let's fuck and fuck and fuck and fuck and fuck and fuck some more! 

Let's fuck! 
Let's fuck! 
Let's fuck! 
Let's fuck! 

Let's fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck, fuck! 

I wanna' fuck*_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Mais, c'est que je t'obnibule...



Nan nan nan ... Mais quand on te voit en bas de la page d'accueil, on sait comment t'appâter...


----------



## kasarus (27 Juin 2008)

en parlant de pâtée...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et en plus tu auras Kasarus comme beau frère!




Par contre, autant les menaces c'est pas pour le chien, autant c'est pas le cas du mariage.


----------



## aCLR (28 Juin 2008)

Au risque de prendre une gifle&#8230;
























&#8230;je vous glisse un petit gif​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juin 2008)

Dites, au lieu de lancer des appels qui ne seront peut-être jamais entendus, ne devrions-nous pas monter une expédition pour le libérer de force ?


----------



## vleroy (28 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Dites, au lieu de lancer des appels qui ne seront peut-être jamais entendus, ne devrions-nous pas monter une expédition pour le libérer de force ?



pars devant, on te rejoint


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juin 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> pars devant, on te rejoint


Ouais, ouais. Je vois le genre. Armons-nous et partez. Pleutre !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Par contre, autant les menaces c'est pas pour le chien, autant c'est pas le cas du mariage.



Tu veux épouser le chien ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu veux épouser le chien ?



Non, c'est la menace, qu'il veut épouser !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Au risque de prendre une gifle&#8230;​



Bien au contraire...


----------



## aCLR (28 Juin 2008)

Sachant que tu peux mettre 50 img par message cela peux faire un effet b&#339;uf


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2008)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Juin 2008)




----------



## aCLR (28 Juin 2008)

Cher Monsieur PATOCHMAN,


suite à votre requête formulée dans le mini-chat, notre service animation est heureux de vous faire parvenir cette version, à peine modifiée*, afin que vous puissiez l'intégrer dans votre signature de membre macgeneration.

Vous souhaitant une bonne réception.

Meilleurs sentiments

aCLR









*46 images au lieu de 92. 153 x 30 px au lieu de 255 x 50 px. 32 Ko au lieu de 120 Ko


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Cher Monsieur PATOCHMAN,
> 
> 
> suite à votre requête formulée dans le mini-chat, notre service animation est heureux de vous faire parvenir cette version, à peine modifiée*, afin que vous puissiez l'intégrer dans votre signature de membre macgeneration.
> ...



Très cher et grand Artiste,

J'ai bien accusé réception de la dernière mouture de votre oeuvre et en ai fait usage immédiatement, comme vous pouvez le constater de visu...
Sachez que vous avez oeuvré pour une noble cause et que vous n'aurez pas affaire à des ingrats, tant votre participation active et fructueuse à ce fil (ô combien parasité et dévoyé par bon nombre de Jean-Foutres injustement dotés par dame Nature du quota réglementaire de doigts leur permettant d'étaler ici leur prose inepte) sera, j'en suis sûr grandement appréciée des nobles coeurs préoccupés uniquement par la libération de notre bon Sonnyboy.

Que grâce vous soit rendue et que fors boules vous soient accordées par les pétitionnaires sincères et reconnaissants qui soutiennent ce fil, tels d'inflexibles Cariatides.

Votre désormais dévoué (Mais faudrait pas en abuser non plus  )

P.


----------



## Dory (28 Juin 2008)

C'est là qu'on signe?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Juin 2008)

Dory a dit:


> C'est là qu'on signe?



Chère filleule, je n'en attendait pas moins de vous...


----------



## Craquounette (28 Juin 2008)

Un bandeau pour sonny... Je l'aurais plutôt mis sur les yeux des nioubes. Ils trouveront peut-être ça moins douloureux...


----------



## aCLR (28 Juin 2008)

*Version large
*




510 x 100 px - 285 Kb >direct image



*Version moyenne
*




255 x 50 px - 117 Kb > direct image



*Version petite
*




153 x 30 px - 32 Kb > direct image​


@ P. :


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Juin 2008)

héhéhé... cool   

Juste un truc, ça aurait été cool d'avoir sonnyboy en bleu... en hommage à sa grosse veine de la même couleur


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Juin 2008)

Alors voilà, j'ai un problème et je ne sais pas où poster 

Dans les années 60, encore naïve, j'ai épousé Monsieur Charles Manson

Récemment, j'ai réalisé qu'il ne me restait plus aucune photo de ce beau mariage

Je soupçonne le FBI d'avoir volé ces photos

D'où ma pétition que j'espère vous voudrez bien signer :

LIBEREZ MES PHOTOS DE MARIAGE AVEC CHARLES MANSON


----------



## vleroy (29 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Alors voilà, j'ai un problème et je ne sais pas où poster
> 
> Dans les années 60, encore naïve, j'ai épousé Monsieur Charles Manson
> 
> ...



c'est un fil hautement sérieux... là on se fourvoie


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Alors voilà, j'ai un problème et je ne sais pas où poster
> 
> Dans les années 60, encore naïve, j'ai épousé Monsieur Charles Manson
> 
> ...




Au moins, un truc est sûr avec toi, c'est que tu as signé la pétition "Libère la connerie qui est en toi" !


----------



## Chang (29 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Très cher et grand Artiste,
> 
> J'ai bien accusé réception de la dernière mouture de votre oeuvre et en ai fait usage immédiatement, comme vous pouvez le constater de visu...
> Sachez que vous avez oeuvré pour une noble cause et que vous n'aurez pas affaire à des ingrats, tant votre participation active et fructueuse à ce fil (ô combien parasité et dévoyé par bon nombre de Jean-Foutres injustement dotés par dame Nature du quota réglementaire de doigts leur permettant d'étaler ici leur prose inepte) sera, j'en suis sûr grandement appréciée des nobles coeurs préoccupés uniquement par la libération de notre bon Sonnyboy.
> ...



'Tain mais tu pouvais pas dire juste ... "Merci !" ...  ...

Je sais que tu apprecies les verbiages alambiques, meme si une certaine finesse s'en degage, mais c'est pas comme ca que tu vas le liberer ton Sonny, ton Sonnyboooooillle ...









​


----------



## aCLR (29 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> héhéhé... cool
> 
> Juste un truc, ça aurait été cool d'avoir sonnyboy en bleu... en hommage à sa grosse veine de la même couleur





Comme je vous lis en rouge à longueur de posts, j'ai pas cherché plus loin


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> *Version large
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Merci


----------



## Chang (29 Juin 2008)

Bon comme c'est dimanche, jour du Seigneur ... 







​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juin 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Bon comme c'est dimanche, jour du Seigneur ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prions mes frères et mes soeurs pour la libération de Sonny.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Juin 2008)

Il manque "Free Blowjob" sur le panneau...  



Chang a dit:


> 'Tain mais tu pouvais pas dire juste ... "Merci !" ...  ...
> 
> Je sais que tu apprecies les verbiages alambiques, meme si une certaine finesse s'en degage, mais c'est pas comme ca que tu vas le liberer ton Sonny, ton Sonnyboooooillle ...



Mouaii, y a des sévices sexuels qui se perdent...    



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Au moins, un truc est sûr avec toi, c'est que tu as signé la pétition "Libère la connerie qui est en toi" !



Toi je t'aime bien, définitivement...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2008)

Tiens, quand il sera libéré, s'il veut venir s'installer en Seine et Marne, on lui a réservé une voiture


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Juin 2008)

J'peux avoir le même en "Free Fuck Sonnyboy " ? :rose:


En plus comme ça a la suite ça fera
Free Fuck Sonnyboy Free Fuck etc, ça fera un double sens


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

C'est pourtant du sens unique, ce que tu nous décris là...


----------



## aCLR (29 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Juste un truc, ça aurait été cool d'avoir sonnyboy en bleu





Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'peux avoir le même en "Free Fuck Sonnyboy " ? :rose:





Je savais que cela allait finir comme ça*. Ou plutôt commencer, car bien sûr chacun de vous voudras Sa version**. Donc les plus pertinentes de vos suggestions se verront réalisées***.

Je suis ravi**** de voir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 se propager dans les signatures des souteneurs de la cause.  Continuons le combat*****.



*à la base je fais des smilies:rose:
**savez pas vous contenter de ce que vous possédez
****aCLR ne se prend pas pour de la merde*
****c'est trop la classe:style:
*****la signature de Sonnyboy me fais hurler de rire:love:


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Juin 2008)

comment ça ? toujours pas liberé le Master Sonny' ?


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

Serait-il temps de poser la question de qui est enfermé lui ou nous?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> comment ça ? toujours pas liberé le Master Sonny' ?



Héééééééé non!...


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Je savais que cela allait finir comme ça*.



Un peu d'aide ?


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Un peu d'aide ?



Non, c'est vrai, qu'on libère Sonny Rollins, et qu'on en finisse

[youtube]S46dhVcYWpY[/youtube]


----------



## aCLR (29 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Un peu d'aide ?







 l'avais dit bleu LeConcombreMaské.


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Non, c'est vrai, qu'on libère Sonny Rollins, et qu'on en finisse



Classieuse, vraiment


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juin 2008)

*A T-IL DÉJÀ ENVIE*
de revenir le gadjo ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Dans les années 60, encore naïve, j'ai épousé Monsieur Charles Manson



Heuuu... On distingue assez mal sur les tofs... Vous avez toutes le crane rasé...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vous avez toutes *le crane rasé*...




Dans les années 60 aussi il fallait pas que les femmes couchent avec les allemands ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Dans les années 60 aussi il fallait pas que les femmes couchent avec les allemands ?



Sujet épineux... Pense à ton pauvre père et à moi et mesure la portée de ton post et les interprétations malheureuses auxquelles il peut donner lieu...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Juin 2008)

A la limite j'faisait plutôt référence à la 2nd guerre mondiale


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> A la limite j'faisait plutôt référence à la 2nd guerre mondiale



Maaaaaiiis oui, mon biquet! On a été au lycée, nous aussi...


----------



## Luc G (29 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> A la limite j'faisait plutôt référence à la 2nd guerre mondiale



La guerre de 59-65 sans doute


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juin 2008)

'tain c'est Las Vegas ic!


----------



## tirhum (29 Juin 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> 'tain c'est Las Vegas ici !


Ou le tableau d'arrivée des trains à Champignac-en-Cambrousse...  :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Juin 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> La guerre de 59-65 sans doute



Nan, ça c'est la 1ère guerre mondiale


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Dans les années 60 aussi il fallait pas que les femmes couchent avec les allemands ?



Les allemands, c'est des p'tites bites, ils se sont fit piler par les espagnols !

Alors...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> 'tain c'est Las Vegas ic!





tirhum a dit:


> Ou le tableau d'arrivée des trains à Champignac-en-Cambrousse...  :love:



Veux pas vous faire de peine, mais c'est ni l'un ni l'autre, ce type de panneau est utilisé surtout pour signaler les accidents sur l'autoroute. Dans ce cas précis, un accident sur l'autoroute du net


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Heuuu... On distingue assez mal sur les tofs... Vous avez toutes le crane rasé...



Il y avait des exceptions. A l'époque, c'est moi qui rasait (et gratis)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Rien n'empêche de refaire l'histoire



Je vois, je vois... On saute allègrement de Manson à Valerie Solanas...


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Veux pas vous faire de peine, mais c'est ni l'un ni l'autre, ce type de panneau est utilisé surtout pour signaler les accidents sur l'autoroute.
> (...)


Mais oui, Robert, mais oui... 
_(dit "le petit"...) _


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Il y avait des exceptions. A l'époque, c'est moi qui rasait (et gratis)





South Color Ultimate Mission


----------



## Melounette (30 Juin 2008)

Sonny Boy a été enfermé ? Bah qu'est-ce qu'il a fait ? Un truc pire que d'habitude ?:mouais: Ca doit être super terrible alors.:sleep:
Faut arrêter de fabriquer des délinquants sur ce forum. Sans déc. C'est ridicule.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)

votez : melounette modo du Bar !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2008)

odré a dit:


> votez : melounette modo du Bar !



*OUAAAAIIIIS!!!
MONIQUE MODO!!!
MONIQUE MODOOOO!!!*


----------



## Melounette (1 Juillet 2008)

Hein ?
Ok, c'est dans ce fil qu'on se drogue, c'est ça ?:rateau: Depuis le temps que je cherche le coin junkie du bar, je l'ai trouvé. Hourrah, Hourrah.


----------



## tirhum (1 Juillet 2008)

Poil au bras... :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *OUAAAAIIIIS!!!
> MONIQUE MODO!!!
> MONIQUE MODOOOO!!!*




Ouais,
Et puis elle a l'habitude, elle sait ce que c'est d'être intermittente de la modération


----------



## Melounette (1 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais,
> Et puis elle a l'habitude, elle sait ce que c'est d'être intermittente de la modération


Raaaaah....Ouais voilà, je sais ce que c'est que de modérer sans être soutenue par le patronnat frileux. gnark gnark gnark.
Libérez Sonny, et lâchez-le sur le Fab. Ca me fera plaisir.
....
.....
Ah mais voilà, j'ai la solution ! Sonny Boy Modo du bar ! Il a un côté sadique qui manque ici.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Juillet 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah mais voilà, j'ai la solution ! Sonny Boy Modo du bar ! Il a un côté sadique qui manque ici.


On voit que t'a jamais eu a faire au fouet de Nephou!
Y'a pas pire sadiques que les moines jansénistes!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah mais voilà, j'ai la solution ! Sonny Boy Modo du bar ! Il a un côté sadique qui manque ici.


 
Si tu regardes bien ma liste dans le fil sur le futur modo, tu verras que je le suggère discrètement depuis pas mal de temps déjà......

Personne ne me lis, de toutes façons......

Personne ne m'aime.......

Je vais aller me couper les veines avec une touillette à café !


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Juillet 2008)

Pas cap


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Si tu regardes bien ma liste dans le fil sur le futur modo, tu verras que je le suggère discrètement depuis pas mal de temps déjà......
> 
> Personne ne me lis, de toues façons......
> 
> ...



Si, si, moi je t'aime bien :love:

Et je lis tous tes messages, parfois deux fois, voire même trois fois

Avant, je lisais aussi les messages de rezba deux fois

Mais il n'est plus là :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Avant, je lisais aussi les messages de rezba deux fois


 
Oui, mais les siens étaient tellement longs que je me suis toujours demandé si, des fois, il ne glissait pas "prout" vers la fin, rien que pour voir si quelqu'un s'en appercevrait...

A chaque fois déçu, bien entendu...

Il a dû en user des touillettes à café, le pauvre !


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Juillet 2008)

Effectivement, il le faisait, mais il n'y a que moi qui l'ai vu


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Effectivement, il le faisait, mais il n'y a que moi qui l'ai vu



Tu lis dans les crânes de cristal ?


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Avant, je lisais aussi les messages de rezba deux fois
> 
> Mais il n'est plus là :rose:



Tu sais que lui-même ne les lisait pas, parfois ? Il les découvrait bien après ! 



PonkHead a dit:


> Oui, mais les siens étaient tellement longs que je me suis toujours demandé si, des fois, il ne glissait pas "prout" vers la fin, rien que pour voir si quelqu'un s'en appercevrait...
> 
> A chaque fois déçu, bien entendu...
> 
> Il a dû en user des touillettes à café, le pauvre !



Pas de sucre dans le café, malheureux ! Ça fait péter !
Et un seul "P" à "apercevoir".  




TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu lis dans les crânes de cristal ?


Non. Pas dans les cranes.
Mais Couleur Sud avait, il est vrai, un certain talent pour lire dans les pets les plus discrets.
Ce qui ne faisait pas de lui un lèche-cul, cependant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu sais que lui-même ne les lisait pas, parfois ? Il les découvrait bien après !



J'étais au courant qu'il savait écrire, mais j'ai toujours pensé qu'il ne savait pas lire 



l'écrieur a dit:


> Mais Couleur Sud avait, il est vrai, un certain talent pour lire dans les pets les plus discrets.
> Ce qui ne faisait pas de lui un lèche-cul, cependant.



Nan, juste un suce pet :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (3 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nan, juste un suce pet :rateau:



mon dieu...

alors là....

je crois que je préférais le "cockspit" :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> je crois que je préférais le "cockspit" :rateau:



Là, ça m'étonne pas  Toutes les mêmes, ça fait sa mijaurée, pis dès que la lumière s'éteint   



Bon, pour "suce pet", elle est © Coluche, hein ("Tu vois, suspect, c'est grave, déjà, ben là, c'est pire, lèche cul"), mais elle s'insérait assez bien dans la conversation, je trouve


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, pour "suce pet", elle est © Coluche, hein ("Tu vois, suspect, c'est grave, déjà, ben là, c'est pire, lèche cul"), mais elle s'insérait assez bien dans la conversation, je trouve



Je l'avais laissé juste à ton intention.
Car ça s'insérait vraiment très bien.


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu lis dans les crânes de cristal ?



Tu te souviens du crâne de rezba ?

Que des rides (subtiles) à déchiffrer 



l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu sais que lui-même ne les lisait pas, parfois ? Il les découvrait bien après !



J'en étais sûr, c'était juste pour que je les lise 

(comme j'étais jeune à l'époque)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> j'étais jeune à l'époque)


 
Ah bon, mais pourquoi ?

Être jeune, ça craint - et pire encore à l'époque.


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah bon, mais pourquoi ?
> 
> Être jeune, ça craint - et pire encore à l'époque.



C'est parce que tu ne savais pas que, hein, à l'époque je n'étais qu'une pauvre petite fille riche : 

{Refrain:}
Toute seule sur cette plage
Pauvre petite fille riche
Toute seule, oh, si seule
Pauvre petite fille riche

Tu pleures parce que tu n'as pas le droit
D'épouser un pauvre garçon comme moi
Pauvre petite fille riche

{au Refrain}

Tes parents croyaient qu'on s'amusait
Ils n'ont pas voulu croire qu'on s'aimait
Pauvre petite fille riche
Ce soir, on s'est revu pour la dernière fois
Ce soir, on s'est aimé pour la dernière fois
Il aurait mieux valu
Ne jamais se rencontrer
Car maintenant il va falloir oublier

{au Refrain}

Toute seule sur cette plage où tous les deux
Cet été nous étions si heureux
Pauvre petite fille riche
Et longtemps, longtemps on souffrira
Car longtemps, oui, longtemps on s'aimera
Il aurait mieux valu
Ne jamais se rencontrer
Car maintenant il va falloir oublier
Notre amour {x3}
Notre impossible amour
Notre impossible amour...


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Juillet 2008)

Ah tu crains, mais c'est pas possible de craindre à ce point.
Si au moins tu avais été une petite fille du soleil.

Petite fille du soleil
Le matin va venir
Petite fille du soleil
Je dois partir
Petite fille du soleil
Je garde en souvenir
Petite fille du soleil
Nos délires 

D'autres envies d'autres rêves
Viendront dormir dans tes nuits
Déjà le jour se lève
Comment te dire que tout est fini ?
Tout est fini

Petite fille du soleil
Le matin n'attend pas
Petite fille du soleil
Non ne pleure pas
Petite fille du soleil
Surtout ne m'en veux pas
Petite fille du soleil
Oublie-moi

D'autres désirs d'autres fièvres
Viendront brûler dans ta vie
Pourquoi me dire "je t'aime" ?
Demain je serai loin d'ici
Bien loin d'ici

Petite fille du soleil
Le matin va venir
Petite fille du soleil
Je dois partir
Petite fille du soleil
Je garde en souvenir
Petite fille du soleil
Nos délires

Petite fille du soleil
Le matin n'attend pas
Petite fille du soleil
Non ne pleure pas
Petite fille du soleil
Surtout ne m'en veut pas
Petite fille du soleil
Oublie-moi.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

Non, c'était une...

_petite fille des sombres rues, regarde-moi_
_petite fille aux yeux perdus, tu m'oublieraaaaaaaas._

_Non ne crois pas fillette me retenir encore_
_dans tes rues sans violettes,_
_dans ton triste décor..._

Bon, OK, je ne sais pas la suite - mais moi, au moins, contrairement aux deux charlots du dessus, j'ai une petite chance que l'on lise TOUTES les lignes de mon post.

Et toc !


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Juillet 2008)

Mais nous, les gens chanterons en lisant nos posts !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

Moi, je préfère qu'ils pleurent - parce que je suis méchant.


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah tu crains, mais c'est pas possible de craindre à ce point.
> Si au moins tu avais été une petite fille du soleil.
> 
> Petite fille du soleil
> ...





PonkHead a dit:


> Non, c'était une...
> 
> _petite fille des sombres rues, regarde-moi_
> _petite fille aux yeux perdus, tu m'oublieraaaaaaaas._
> ...



Ah, enfin, j'en ai la preuve, je savais bien que vous n'aviez aucune vraie sensibilité
Aucun sens des choses vraies
Des sentiments vrais
Qui peuvent toucher vraiment (enfin je m'entends) une petite jeune fille comme moi
Je suis vraiment déçue 

[youtube]LtlgR6AI5CY[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

_J'avais dessiné,_
_comme avata-reuh_
_un dur visag-euh_
_qui jamais n'souriai-ait_

_Puis j'ai voulu_
_dans ce forum-euh_
_jouer les homm-euh_
_poster en velu-u_

_et j'écriais,_
_j'écriais - ai_
_sonny !_
_pour qu'il revienne !_

Ouais, c'est lui, c'est vrai qu'il est insensible.
Pendez-le avec une touillette à café !


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> _J'avais dessiné,_
> _comme avata-reuh_
> _un dur visag-euh_
> _qui jamais n'souriai-ait_
> ...



Et il est revenu finalement ?


----------



## kisbizz (3 Juillet 2008)

moi je ne chante pas sinon on ne liberera jamias notre prisonnier national


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> [youtubepéroxydé]blond[/youtubepéroxydé]



 Il est mieux en brun Sarkozy quand même


----------



## IP (7 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> _petite fille des sombres rues, regarde-moi_
> _petite fille aux yeux perdus, tu m'oublieraaaaaaaas._
> 
> Bon, OK, je ne sais pas la suite - mais moi, au moins, contrairement aux deux charlots du dessus, j'ai une petite chance que l'on lise TOUTES les lignes de mon post.
> ...



Kdo !


> Petite fille des sombres rues
> 
> Paroles et Musique: Renaud Séchan   1985  "Amoureux de Paname"
> 
> ...


----------



## CRISPEACE (8 Juillet 2008)

Je viens enfin de savoir pourquoi... :rateau:
Du coup, _je signe_... :rose: 
Sinon, qui me fera des misères... :love:


----------



## Lila (8 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Sinon, qui me fera des misères... :love:




...c'est une invit' ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Juillet 2008)

Y'a toujours du personnel compétent, ici...


----------



## Lila (8 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'a toujours du personnel compétent, ici...




*...ET SERVIABLE....*

.....j'ai eu l'impression que tu molissais ..alors hop


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> *...ET SERVIABLE....*
> 
> .....j'ai eu l'impression que tu molissais ..alors hop



J'ai un peu la woodden-tronche...:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...c'est une invit' ?



Il y a déjà eu délit de flatterie il y a quelques posts.


----------



## CRISPEACE (8 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...c'est une invit' ?



Non, personne ne peux remplacer SonnyBoy pour ça...


----------



## Lila (8 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Non, personne ne peux remplacer SonnyBoy pour ça...



...ni pour le reste au demeurant !!!!

...mais les imitations , mêm chinoises, font bon usage ....

..;allez..qu'on nous le rende avant qu'un quelconque malheur ne nous l'arrache définitivement( ...du genre mariage en blanc, promotion modo, conversion au boudhisme, paternat etc ec)...

il n'y a plus qu'une seule personne à convaincre !!!!!!! 

Mister B



c'est là que je vous laisse pour une longue hibernation estivale et cachoteresque !!!!


----------



## Melounette (8 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Je viens enfin de savoir pourquoi... :rateau:
> Du coup, _je signe_... :rose:
> Sinon, qui me fera des misères... :love:


Tu veux que je t'en prête quelques uns ? Avec misères diverses et variées à la clé, cassoulet à toute heure....


----------



## CRISPEACE (8 Juillet 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Tu veux que je t'en prête quelques uns ? Avec misères diverses et variées à la clé, _cassoulet à toute heure_....



Je m'en déjà de celui là... :love:
Mais merci quand même...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Tu veux que je t'en prête quelques uns ? Avec misères diverses et variées à la clé, cassoulet à toute heure....



Tu t'souviens, dis ?...:love:


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2008)

C'était le temps d'avant...
Avant ce fichu hak'oto !...


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu t'souviens, dis ?...:love:


 
Ouais et tu avais explosé ma résolution d'écran avec ton cassoulet :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ouais et tu avais explosé ma résolution d'écran avec ton cassoulet :love: :love:



T'aimais ça hein, ma coquine... :love:



tirhum a dit:


> C'était le temps d'avant...
> Avant ce fichu hak'oto !...



C'est vrai que ça nous a pas mal amputés de la joie de vivre, ce truc maudit...


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'aimais ça hein, ma coquine... :love:


 
Préfère le saucisson


----------



## CRISPEACE (9 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Je m'en _sers_ déjà de celui là... :love:
> Mais merci quand même...



_Édit : j'avais oublié un mot... :rateau:_



Pharmacos a dit:


> Préfère le saucisson



Oh ! Tu préfères le saucisson au cassoulet ! 
J'te crois pas !


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2008)

Tu voulais du bleu












en voilà ​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Juillet 2008)

Aufait si j'suis modo j'libérerais sonnyboy, votez pour moi


----------



## vleroy (10 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Aufait si j'suis modo j'libérerais sonnyboy, votez pour moi



tu voulais pas être dictateur?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2008)

Mais, finalement...
Sait-on jamais pourquoi ?


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Aufait si j'suis modo j'libérerais sonnyboy, votez pour moi



 Je crois que seul benjamin vote

:rose:

Bonne chance à toi


----------



## Luc G (10 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Aufait si j'suis modo j'libérerais sonnyboy, votez pour moi





aCLR a dit:


> Je crois que seul benjamin vote




Mackie, lui, a compris il y a déjà longtemps que pour avoir du vrai pouvoir, il fallait être admin pas modo 

(Sonny a trouvé une autre façon d'avoir du pouvoir sans rien demander à personne 
Mais, bon, il a passé des années à se taper le kiki sur le poulailler )


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> tu voulais pas être dictateur?




L'anarchie c'est bien aussi :rose:


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> L'anarchie c'est bien aussi :rose:



Sur le fond, why not 

[youtube]4bM_l443VV4&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Juillet 2008)

Right... Now !


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> L'anarchie c'est bien aussi :rose:



Une vidéo pour le jeune anarchiste 

*Vivre l'utopie - Révolution libertaire*


Part 1
Part 2
Part 3
Part 4
Part 5


----------



## al02 (12 Juillet 2008)

Libérez nos camarades !


----------



## Grug (12 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Aufait si j'suis modo j'libérerais sonnyboy, votez pour moi


Pour qu'il nous revienne cul-beni en hélicoptère :affraid:

non merci


----------



## bugman (13 Juillet 2008)

alléluia


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Juillet 2008)

C'est pas mal, l'idéal serait d'avoir Liberez en rouge et Sonnyboy en bleu...


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> C'est pas mal, l'idéal serait d'avoir Liberez en rouge et Sonnyboy en bleu...





C'est ce que j'ai compris en relisant ta demande, seulement je n'ai pas trop le temps ces jours-ci. Alors pour faire simple et me rapprocher un plus de l'idéal que tu souhaites&#8230;












&#8230;j'ai bidouillé la disposition des vignettes sur le bleu et je l'ai accolé au rouge ; en attendant de faire mieux*.





*cependant, le bleu ou le rouge ont une légère tendance à se décaler


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


>


 
Quel homme ce tibomon


----------



## Lila (16 Juillet 2008)

wé ..c'est un métier coco ...kess tu veux !!!!!


----------



## Amok (16 Juillet 2008)

*43*.

43 pages pour exiger la libération d'un membre obscur, méchant, chauve, obsédé sexuel, adepte de la débroussailleuse, à la sexualité douteuse, reclus dans de sombres montagnes où même l'écho se tait.

*43*.

43 pages de demande d'autorisation de "zip", de "tombe le futal". 43 pages pour un joueur de guitare qui ne connait que Bruce Springsteen et le blues.
Des Mo de données transférés pour la réhabilitation d'un individu infréquentable, qui erre l'irisation au nez une bonne partie de l'hiver et exibe ses attributs aux chèvres des vallons en leur offrant des poignées de thym sauvage pour des caresses contre nature.

Ca laisse songeur...


----------



## Lila (16 Juillet 2008)

...la nature humaine est ainsi faite .....que veux-tu .....
...maintenant ça serait bien que ça arrive avant qu'on soit tous grand-pères ou grand-mères .....

...donc free him


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juillet 2008)

*HÉ OUAAAAIIIIIS!!!*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juillet 2008)

Laissez-le chanter l'amour... :love::love::love:


----------



## Amok (16 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Laissez-le chanter l'amour... :love::love::love:



J'avoue que je ne m'en lasse pas...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> J'avoue que je ne m'en lasse pas...



Aaaah, tu vois...


----------



## Amok (16 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Aaaah, tu vois...



Surtout le "_Mais on m'appelle chibre d'acier_"... Quand on connait l'individu, on pense que cet acier là n'a pas du être trempé bien souvent : il est malléable comme du plomb !  :love:


----------



## Luc G (16 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Surtout le "_Mais on m'appelle chibre d'acier_"... Quand on connait l'individu, on pense que cet acier là n'a pas du être trempé bien souvent : il est malléable comme du plomb !  :love:



Dis tout de suite qu'il est cuit et recuit 
Je vois d'ici la moutarde du métallurgiste qui lui monte au nez


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Juillet 2008)

l'autre nuit, frappé d'insomnie, je suis tombé par hasard, zapette à la main, sur ce truc ahurissant que diffuse la grande chaîne Cul-turelle : TF1 ... Secret Story... je ne veux pas m'étendre sur le sujet (pas après une sieste diificile de 2h30 en tout cas  :rateau, bref, donc, une image m'est apparue l'autre nuit, telle Bernadette dans sa grotte, j'ai vu, j'ai rêvé un instant, notre Sonny dans ce poulailler  télévisé... mon Doc quel spectacle cela pourrait donner... :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juillet 2008)

A quand la MacGé Story


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juillet 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ...j'ai vu, j'ai rêvé un instant, notre Sonny dans ce poulailler  télévisé... mon Doc quel spectacle cela pourrait donner... :love:



Mon Vinc' ta clairvoyance n'a d'égale que les délires des pires prophètes antiques complètement défoncés à l'acide pour avoir abusé de pain de seigle mal cuit... :love:

On tient un deal pas mal, là... Les Sordides laissent à nouveau venir la Chose au bar mais seulement dans un fil créé rien que pour lui où les museaux de tanches viendraient se faire roussir le poil...

C'est jouable comme idée, non?... :love: :style:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2008)

Olé.

Poil au nez.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> *43*...



*44!!!*


----------



## Amok (16 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *44!!!*



Oui, mais la rapidité de tes interventions n'a d'égale que la durée de l'acte fornicateur du Sonnyboy laché dans un troupeau de Capra Aegagrus Hircus* après distribution de plantes de la famille des Lamiacées* sauvages. 
Le temps de poster, et hop, une page de plus !

* Ce qu'il ne faut pas faire pour éviter les répétitions !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Juillet 2008)

*GABBA GABBA HEY !!!*


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


>



Wonderful*











*


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> *GABBA GABBA HEY !!!*



Tiens ? Ça y est, le dark metal a eu raison de son dernier neurone :affraid:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens ? Ça y est, le dark metal a eu raison de son dernier neurone :affraid:



C'est du Punk Rock New-Yorkais 'spèce d'inculte!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Juillet 2008)

*4-5-6-7*
*All Good Cretins Go To Heaven*


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est du Punk Rock New-Yorkais 'spèce d'inculte!



Je confirme 

[youtube]7Cp-Hj2dzlM[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2008)




----------



## kasarus (20 Juillet 2008)

Tu nous le fais à toutes les sauces ton .gif????



À quand le Libérez BILOU...


----------



## aCLR (20 Juillet 2008)

Il fait quelque chose, lui !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Tu nous le fais à toutes les sauces ton .gif????
> 
> 
> 
> À quand le Libérez BILOU...


Sinon on peut varier :




Ca te va comme ça ?


----------



## kasarus (20 Juillet 2008)

@ ACLR:

Oué, je suis con, inintéressant, pas drôle, petit gamin qui se prend pour un grand (oh mon dieu, crime de lèche-majesté) (je connais le refrain... )
, etc.....   

@Iduck: trop sucré peut-être....


----------



## katelijn (20 Juillet 2008)

Pourtant, ça ne fait pas longtemps que tu dépasses de quelques centimètres chaque coté de tes pampers.


----------



## kasarus (21 Juillet 2008)

katelijn a dit:


> Pourtant, ça ne fait pas longtemps que tu dépasses de quelques centimètres chaque coté de tes pampers.



J'ai une légère envie de citer ta signature comme réponse 


et alors? c'est interdit par la loi, les Pampers
et je me les fais faire sur mesure, moi...

Donc ça ne dépasse pas, mais c'est sûr que sous le maillot de bain, je me demande si il ne faut pas que je les enlève peut-être, mais j'y tiens, j'y suis attaché (par un Velcro en l'occurence)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Août 2008)

Tiens, j'ai ensé à lui dernièrement en dévorant une monstrueuse côte de boeuf dans une paillote...  


*Le prisonnier



Je t'envie petit moineau
Toi qui viens quelques fois pour me rendre visite
Perché sur l'un des barreaux
De cette minuscule lucarne à l'air si triste

Mais lorsque tu ne viens pas
J'y vois un coin de ciel, qu'on m'accorde en faveur
Et je t'attends chaque fois
A croire que maintenant, tu sais lorsque c'est l'heure

Sò imprigiunattu
E Mama si nè more
Perduna, mio Mama
Di fà ti tantu male

Je ne peux pas faire un geste
Pour aller l'embrasser une dernière fois
Que m'importe à moi le reste
Car si elle se meurt, c'est à cause de moi

Elle qui ne s'endormait jamais
Sans avoir imploré la Madone, les Saints
Elle qui avait tout donné
Pour qu'on dise plus tard, c'est un monsieur très bien

Sò imprigiunattu
E Mama si nè more
Perduna, mio Mama
Di fà ti tantu male*





Edit Amokien : ca vaut pas plus que du corps 1, et encore !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Août 2008)

*!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *!!!*



Depuis quand les percu ont traversé la Med' ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Depuis quand les percu ont traversé la Med' ?



Depuis que le percuteur a remplacé la platine en silex, ô baullò! :style:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Depuis que le percuteur a remplacé la platine en silex, ô baullò! :style:



Ah ui tiens, j'ai lu ça dans le canard y'a 1 ou 2 semaines.
Ca fait quel effet ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Ah ui tiens, j'ai lu ça dans le canard y'a 1 ou 2 semaines.
> Ca fait quel effet ?








Ben comme avant... Quand tu prend la boulette dans la tronche, c'est grosse grooooooosse migraine...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *!!!*










 ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> ?



Oui... Pourquoi pas ?...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2008)

> Edit Amokien : ca vaut pas plus que du corps 1, et encore !


Attaque raciste qui se paiera comme il se doit! T'as pas fini de passer la serpillère, ma violette... 

*VENDETTA!!!*


----------



## Amok (9 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Attaque raciste qui se paiera comme il se doit! T'as pas fini de passer la serpillère, ma violette...



Mais quand tu veux, mon oisillon d'amour !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2008)

* ** * *E po marchjà D'issa ghjente d'issa terra MI min Ne parlaraghju dinoMI minChe ne semu a la miseria MI min / REA miseria d'un esse piùEramu i schjavi fieriAvessa la schjavitù Chjocca messa a la maneraA manera d'un esse più Ma mi quale hè chi s'affaca qui ?Ricantu :è po marchjà, è po cantà a nostra Santa libertàè po marchjà, è po cantà a nostra Santa libertàCi ferma nant'a li ghorni Ghjustu un pane d'un crepà Ma si so spenti li forni E u spiru un spuntera Straziemu e strade di l'esiliu Strannu passu a strascinà Passu messu a e manere E manere di quallà Ma mi Quale hè chi s'affaca qui ? Ricantu Firmare sempre zitelluZitellu a to verità Chi un mesu per un annu Eccuti u to campà. S'hè pisotu l'urfanellu E s'hè messu a mughjà E so stragge e so penne U calveru di cantà L'anu postu le catene E lampati in le priggio Ch'un si salva un paese S'elli ci so sempre i sgio Ma mi quale hè chi s'affaca qui ? Ghjè un populu chi marchjaIncù lazziu di cantàA parola Santa à puraU nome di libertàRicantu **


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2008)

Pourquoi j'ai plus accès à la taille et à la couleur?... :mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2008)

Sans blague?
*BEN MOI, SI!!!!!*


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2008)

*De toutes façons, Patoch est un naze.   *


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2008)

Ya La Mok qui fait joujou apparemment. 



bobbynountchak a dit:


> *De toutes façons, Patoch est un naze*



Et bannissez Bobby !


----------



## Amok (9 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pourquoi j'ai plus accès à la taille et à la couleur?... :mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2008)

C'est petit ; mais petiiiiit!... :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> *De toutes façons, Patoch est un naze.   *



Dans l'ionf', la pustule!!!!


----------



## Amok (9 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dans l'ionf', la pustule!!!!



Moi, a ta place, je ne laisserais pas passer un tel affront, surtout public... Enfin, je suppose que tu vieillis... Venant d'une pustule, en plus...


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2008)

Ah comme il est vil et veule, ah fichtre foutre!

C'est pas aux JO qu'il faut aller manifester pour la liberté d'expression, c'est bien ici!
J'vous l'dis moi! 






EDIT : Ah pitin j'ai plus accès à la taille non plus. Trop nul votre nouveau jouet.


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dans l'ionf', la pustule!!!!


Doit faire mal avec les "plateform boots"....


----------



## Amok (9 Août 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah comme il est vil et veule, ah fichtre foutre!



Et il insiste, en plus ! Tu vois Patoch : t'es sympa, tu relèves pas plus que ca ses insultes, et il se croit supérieur. Naze, puis vil et veutre, puis fichtre foutre.
Fut un temps où tu aurais enchristé l'imprudent sur le champ. L'amour t'a pollué : tu ne vois plus qu'en bleu et rose, et tes testiboules sont mous, car vides. C'est, en ce qui me concerne, une terrible déception.


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Et il insiste, en plus ! Tu vois Patoch : t'es sympa, tu relèves pas plus que ca ses insultes, et il se croit supérieur. Naze, puis vil et veutre, puis fichtre foutre.
> Fut un temps où tu aurais enchristé l'imprudent sur le champ. L'amour t'a pollué : tu ne vois plus qu'en bleu et rose, et tes testiboules sont mous, car vides. C'est, en ce qui me concerne, une terrible déception.



Poil au croupion.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Août 2008)

Mais c'est quoi le délire ?  
2 nouveaux, verts, un nouveau violet, il veut faire un sapin de noël ou quoi l'benjamin ? 

Nan, j'suis pas jalou. :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2008)

Ah d'accord.

C'est pour ça qu'il se la pète, qu'il nous enlève nos jouets : il est tout violet alors il se sent plus!

J'te préviens l'Amoque, au retour de Benjamin ça va chier! 
J'te balancerai sans pitié!


----------



## estomak (9 Août 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> *De toutes façons, Patoch est un naze.   *



Toi aussi il te boul'rouge gratis , comme ça, pour son plaisir?


moi aussi j'ai pensé ça, mais je me suis ravisé.
J'suis sur que c'est un mec qui  joue les p'tits durs, mais qui au fond à un coeur gros comme ça.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Toi aussi il te boul'rouge gratis , comme ça, pour son plaisir?
> 
> 
> moi aussi j'ai pensé ça, mais je me suis ravisé.
> J'suis sur que c'est un mec qui  joue les p'tits durs, mais qui au fond à un coeur gros comme ça.



Tellement gros que quand il te pète à la gueule, ça fait mal.


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Tellement gros que quand il te pète à la gueule, ça fait mal.


Poil aux amygdales...


----------



## estomak (9 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Tellement gros que quand il te pète à la gueule, ça fait mal.



oH pas de violence! pas de risque!

je les connais moi les "p'tits durs" (j'suis travailleur social ).
Faut savoir les prendre.
En général, c'est des mecs qu'ont un bon fond, plus que la moyenne même.
Des mecs sensibles, hyper-affectifs- sauf exception de troubles mentaux.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> sauf exception de troubles mentaux.



Puis-ce que tu en parles...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> je les connais moi les "p'tits durs"



Un scoop sur les "grands mous" ?


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> *Puis-ce que* tu en parles...


Puisque !...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Puisque !...



Mais ! :rose:

C'est juste que je suis encore tout _emotionné_ par mes nouvelles fonctions... :rose::rose::rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Mais ! :rose:
> 
> C'est juste que je suis encore tout _emotionné_ par mes nouvelles fonctions... :rose::rose::rose:



Ton comodo t'avait dit de ne pas faire la mise à jour de ton dico...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ton comodo t'avait dit de ne pas faire la mise à jour de ton dico...



Ez'atement !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Mais ! :rose:
> 
> C'est juste que je suis encore tout _emotionné_ par mes nouvelles fonctions... :rose::rose::rose:


Ouais ben vu ton avatar, on dirait déjà un trèèèèèès vieux modo.
Ça use ce boulot, ça use...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Ouais ben vu ton avatar, on dirait déjà un trèèèèèès vieux modo.
> Ça use ce boulot, ça use...



Heureusement qu'on cotise pour la retraite.
Et inutile de préciser qu'Amok fait péter le score.


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Mais ! :rose:
> 
> C'est juste que je suis encore tout _emotionné_ par mes nouvelles fonctions... :rose::rose::rose:


Tout émotionné...
Le petit chéri.

Allez, on est dans le fil du grand Georges, alors...

TOURNE-TOI, ET TOMBE LE FUTAL!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tout émotionné...
> Le petit chéri.
> 
> Allez, on est dans le fil du grand Georges, alors...
> ...



Carrouf© me l'atomise assez comme ça.

Une fois mais pas deux !


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Carrouf© me l'atomise assez comme ça.
> 
> Une fois mais pas deux !



Satisfait ou Remboursé


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2008)

Satisfait ou Exploité ouai !


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Satisfait ou Exploité ouai !



Exploité


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2008)

_*ON S'EN TAPE LE KIKI SUR LE POULAILLER!


*_


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2008)

Poil au trous d'nez.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> _*ON S'EN TAPE LE KIKI SUR LE POULAILLER!
> 
> 
> *_



Attention aux irritations.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Carrouf© me l'atomise assez comme ça.
> 
> Une fois mais pas deux !




Putain en plus le modo il bosse chez carrouf ? 
Mais c'est honteux ! Comment quelqu'un qui bosse chez carrouf pourrait avoir de l'autorité, hein ? 


A bah la tyrannie !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2008)

Tu ponds l'argent toi ?


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Mais c'est honteux ! Comment quelqu'un qui bosse chez carrouf pourrait avoir de l'autorité, hein ?


Déjà qu'a la base, modo d'iGénération ça fait rigoler...


----------



## aCLR (9 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Putain en plus le modo il bosse chez carrouf ?
> ()



Attend de rentrer dans la vie active pour dire cela


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Déjà qu'a la base, modo d'iGénération ça fait rigoler...



Autant qu'un pingouin anesthésiste sous l'emprise de cassoulet périmé.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> J'suis sur que c'est un mec qui  joue les p'tits durs, mais qui au fond à un coeur gros comme ça.



Et il est pas un peu entartré de la fiole, lui?... :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2008)

*OUÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ!!! ÇA MAAAAAARCHE!!!!!*


----------



## estomak (9 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et il est pas un peu entartré de la fiole, lui?... :mouais:



tu sais, y'a pas de honte à avoir un bon fond, et un grand coeur.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *OUÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉ!!! ÇA MAAAAAARCHE!!!!!*



Un petit rien et la soirée s'illumine  Quel farceur Monseigneur Amok ! 



estomak a dit:


> tu sais, y'a pas de honte à avoir un bon fond, et un grand coeur.



Des envies d'évangélisation ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> tu sais, y'a pas de honte à avoir un bon fond, et un grand coeur.



C'est beau l'altruisme.

edit/Tibo tu as édité. 

J'avais failli mettre ça justement :
"Si quelqu'un te gifle sur la joue droite, tends-lui aussi l'autre" (Mt 5,39).


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> tu sais, y'a pas de honte à avoir un bon fond...



Oui oui oui... Le fond, tu vas pas tarder à te le mordre... Attend que je recharge...


----------



## estomak (9 Août 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> C'est beau l'altruisme.
> 
> edit/Tibo tu as édité.
> 
> ...



exactement!
c'est la bonne attitude a adopter.


----------



## estomak (9 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui oui oui... Le fond, tu vas pas tarder à te le mordre... Attend que je recharge...



Tu peux y aller, cowboy!

je suis imperméable à la violence, à la provocation. 
Je les connais les gens comme ça. Et je maintiens que sous des dehors de type un peu dur, un peu antipathique, y'a un coeur gros comme ça, qui fait Boum Boum sous un tee shirt en cuir à manches courtes.

-_Sinon, tu fais quoi dans la vie, toi?_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Tu peux y aller, cowboy!
> 
> je suis imperméable à la violence, à la provocation.
> Je les connais les gens comme ça. Et je maintiens que sous des dehors de type un peu dur, un peu antipathique, y'a un coeur gros comme ça, qui fait Boum Boum sous un tee shirt en cuir à manches courtes.



Ah... Le voilà qui nous fait le coup de la psychologie de comptoir... C'est fous ça ; ils passent tous par là... 




> -_Sinon, tu fais quoi dans la vie, toi?_



Voilà une question bien indiscrète à laquelle je ne répond que pour les copains....


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah... Le voilà qui nous fait le coup de la psychologie de comptoir... C'est fous ça ; ils passent tous par là...


Certains détails sont quand même assez bien vus... A croire qu'il t'as déjà croisé sur le cours Napoléon en t-shirt...


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Voilà une question bien indiscrète à laquelle je ne répond que pour les copains....



Tu fais quoi dans la vie copain ?


Réponse par MP bien sur


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> tu sais, y'a pas de honte à avoir un bon fond, et un grand coeur.



Tu veux une pilule ?


----------



## estomak (9 Août 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Certains détails sont quand même assez bien vus... A croire qu'il t'as déjà croisé sur le cours Napoléon en t-shirt...



c'est vrai?
Tu vois!
J'ai mis dans le mil?
Y'a pas de quoi se vanter. A force de croiser des gens, tu te forges un bréviaire portatif des comportements, des caractères. D'ailleurs, on fait tous ça dans la vie courante.
Patocheman, quand il s'exprime, il a une sorte de 'style' et tu peux facilement le cerner. D'autres gens c'est plus difficile.
-Et puis, ça peut aussi être un jeu aussi tout ça. Faut pas oublier
Ca reste de la spéculation.

-Tu le connais toi?
Vous faites la paire en tous cas, dans mon TDB.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Août 2008)

Hé, juste comme ça... Le khyu, il peut me bannir même dans le bar ou juste sur igen' ?


----------



## Melounette (9 Août 2008)

Je me suis bien installée, je veux voir combien de temps va tenir le jeune estomak.


----------



## vleroy (9 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Hé, juste comme ça... Le khyu, il peut me bannir même dans le bar ou juste sur igen' ?



t'es pas modo toi?


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Août 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> t'es pas modo toi?



C'est vilain  lui qui avait tant d'espoir


----------



## vleroy (9 Août 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> C'est vilain  lui qui avait tant d'espoir



Et qui avait tant oeuvré


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Août 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Et qui avait tant oeuvré



Tu crois que je dois lui prévoir une petite thérapeutique pour qu'il s'en remette ? :mouais:


----------



## vleroy (9 Août 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tu crois que je dois lui prévoir une petite thérapeutique pour qu'il s'en remette ? :mouais:



A son âge, les pilules bleues sont inutiles 

Donne lui les mêmes que celles que tu prends


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Août 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> A son âge, les pilules bleues sont inutiles
> 
> Donne lui les mêmes que celles que tu prends





> Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à vleroy.



.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2008)

_*ON S'EN TAPE LE KIKI SUR LA RAMBARDE! 

LIBÉREZ L'HORRIBLE!

*_​


----------



## vleroy (9 Août 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> _*
> LIBÉREZ L'HORRIBLE!
> 
> *_​



Mais de qui parles-tu?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2008)

golf ?


----------



## flotow (10 Août 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> golf ?


pas possible, y'a pas de fil pour lui 
(si on fait un fil pour vleroy, ca veut dire qu'il disparait? )


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Août 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> _*ON S'EN TAPE LE KIKI SUR LA RAMBARDE! *_​


_*

Et c'est en se servant de la rambarde comme levier, que le fusil pour tirer dans les coins a été inventé :rateau:*_​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Août 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et c'est en se servant de la rambarde comme levier...



Comme le vié ?!?... :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Comme le vié ?!?... :mouais:



Elle était bien tendue et c'est une belle reprise


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Août 2008)

*LIBEREZ LE JOVIAL,
BORDEL!!!*


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *LIBEREZ LE JOVIAL,
> BORDEL!!!*



Pffftttt, pourquoi se casser pour lui, il n'est même pas tibetain, il ne fait vraiment aucun effort là !

D'ailleurs, si ça en valait vraiment la peine, il y a longtemps que Nicolas aurait envoyé Carla plaider sa cause auprès de notre admin vénéré :hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pffftttt, pourquoi se casser pour lui...



Parce que LUI, il fait rire...


----------



## Craquounette (22 Août 2008)

Je croyais que la séquestration de mineurs était interdite!!! 

*Libérez DarkTinTin​*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Août 2008)

*OUAIS!!!
LIBEREZ LE CHIARD!!!*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pffftttt, pourquoi se casser pour lui, il n'est même pas tibetain, il ne fait vraiment aucun effort là !
> 
> D'ailleurs, si ça en valait vraiment la peine, il y a longtemps que Nicolas aurait envoyé Carla plaider sa cause auprès de notre admin vénéré :hein:


Elle lui aurait même offert son dernier album avec la dédicace "Mille baci".


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je croyais que la séquestration de mineurs était interdite!!!
> 
> *Libérez DarkTinTin​*



*Ouai !!! Même que !*


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2008)

Et moi qui croyais que ce tout jeune modérateur allait nous annoncer qu'il avait rendu la liberté de paroles au célèbre banni du Bar.

Que nenni&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2008)

Chui' qu'une pauvre merde. Pas le pouvoir de faire ça.


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Chui' qu'une pauvre merde. Pas le pouvoir de faire ça.



Comment ça, les conserves de cailloux verts extra-forts n'ont plus de pouvoirs


:hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Comment ça, les conserves de cailloux verts extra-forts n'ont plus de pouvoirs&#8230;
> 
> 
> :hein:



les verts ont toujours le même pouvoir, chacun sur son territoire, si tu vas chatouiller le jeune Khyu du côté d'iGeneration, tu verra que ses capacités à te mettre au frais* pour une période indéterminée, à son entière discrétion sont tout ce qu'il y a de plus efficientes 




(*) J'ai failli dire "mettre au vert", mais là seuls les rouges peuvent


----------



## Chang (23 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Chui' qu'une pauvre merde. Pas le pouvoir de faire ça.



Ah ouais tiens, t'es vert toi maintenant !? Ton taf d'ete t'as soule ? T'as mixette est en panne ? Paris plage c'est finit ? 

Mac Ge etait a ce point en crise de trouver un nouveau modo ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Ah ouais tiens, t'es vert toi maintenant !? Ton taf d'ete t'as soule ? T'as mixette est en panne ? Paris plage c'est finit ?
> 
> Mac Ge etait a ce point en crise de trouver un nouveau modo ?



Et toi, t'as encore trop bu de Singha ?!


----------



## Chang (23 Août 2008)

> Et toi, t'as encore trop bu de Singha ?!



TSINGTAO !!!!  

Sinon c'est quoi le sujet ici ?


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2008)

Pouvoir rire d'un bon post de sonnyboy* au Bar&#8230; 



*Sa signature me fait sourire à chaque fois que je la lis


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2008)

Chang a dit:


> TSINGTAO !!!!



Ah ouai, la bière plus légère que du petit lait. 




Chang a dit:


> Sinon c'est quoi le sujet ici ?



Un truc avec des bergers dans un cul fourré au maquis.


----------



## vleroy (24 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Un truc avec des bergers dans un *cul fourré* au maquis.



certains prétendent qu'il s'agirait du cou


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2008)

M'oblige pas à rajouter une virgule.


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2008)

15 A


----------



## Chang (24 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> M'oblige pas à rajouter une virgule.



Des menaces _????? !!!!!!_



*LIBEREZ LE SONNY POUR QU'IL VIENNE NOUS LE FOURRER, LE KHYU !!!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2008)

Même pas mal !


----------



## vleroy (24 Août 2008)

bien fourré dans le maquis ne profite jamais


----------



## Lila (26 Août 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> bien fourré dans le maquis ne profite jamais



..un vrai bordel ce maquis d'ailleurs .....tout s'y perds....les usages, la politesses, le gign, les bandits (corses bien sûr), les allemenands (non non pas seulement ceux de la dernière guerre..encore aujourd'hui.....)....

mais notre sonny n'est pas dans ce maquis là je puis vous l'assurer......


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2008)

Poil au nez. :style:


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil au nez. :style:




....hum...le poil pousse partout en cette fin d'été...ça fait négligé !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ....hum...le poil pousse partout en cette fin d'été...ça fait négligé !



En fait, je pense qu'il s'agit d'une maladie professionnelle touchant les graphistes, ils doivent se la refiler les uns les autres, Ned avait été touché grave aussi, il y a 18 mois ou deux ans, si je me souviens bien ! Pitêt un lien avec les pinceaux ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, je pense qu'il s'agit d'une maladie professionnelle touchant les graphistes, ils doivent se la refiler les uns les autres, Ned avait été touché aussi, il y a 18 mois ou deux ans, si je me souviens bien !



Ce n'est pas la main que ça se situe d'habitude ?


----------



## tirhum (27 Août 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas la main que ça se situe d'habitude ?


Dans la main, dans la main !... 
Soyez précise, Melle Dulux !.... 


Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, je pense qu'il s'agit d'une maladie professionnelle touchant les graphistes, ils doivent se la refiler les uns les autres, Ned avait été touché grave aussi, il y a 18 mois ou deux ans, si je me souviens bien ! Pitêt un lien avec les pinceaux ?


Poil dans l'dos !....


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas la main que ça se situe d'habitude ?





tirhum a dit:


> Dans la main, dans la main !...
> Soyez précise, Melle Dulux !.... Poil dans l'dos !....



Chris, tu m'avais pas dit, que ton deuxième prénom, c'était Valentine ?


----------



## vleroy (27 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Chris, tu m'avais pas dit, que ton deuxième prénom, c'était Valentine ?



poil à la racine


----------



## tirhum (27 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Chris, tu m'avais pas dit, que ton deuxième prénom, c'était Valentine ?





vleroy a dit:


> poil à la racine


Poil aux babines ... 
Ç'eût été plus approprié !...


----------



## vleroy (27 Août 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil aux babines ...
> Ç'eût été plus approprié !...



vu l'état capillaire du sieur Pascal77 (qui partage avec moi le goût du crâne luisant), je maintiens que racine est de circonstance. Nous on ne voit plus que ça


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2008)

...poil au bulbe ......

...oui je sais ...mais je vous


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Août 2008)

Poil aux genoux... ou au cou (c'est au choix).


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Août 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...poil au bulbe ......
> 
> ...oui je sais ...mais je vous



Aime, avoue, envoie paître, dis un truc © par Sonnyboy avec un poulailler inside ou autre ?


----------



## Amok (27 Août 2008)

Dans un sujet révolutionnaire, pour la libération d'un camarade, le flood est une douleur inacceptable. Certains ici ont la peine vissée à la chair devant l'absence du tondu, et je les comprends : leurs propos et les sanglots longs bercent mon coeur d'une langueur monotone, d'une mélancolie profonde dans laquelle, entre deux spasmes, m'apparait le visage de notre cher banni.
User d'artifices tel que "poil au" pour ce pauvre ère qui a vu au fil des années sa couverture capillaire fondre comme neige au soleil dénote un sadisme, un mauvais esprit qui n'est pas acceptable.
Ce fil reste ouvert pour que les vrais sympathisants puissent s'exprimer. Mais j'en appelle à eux : ne laissez pas des fauteurs de trouble détourner votre noble combat. Le pelé du dôme, lorsqu'il retrouvera la chaude caresse du soleil sur le derme, ne vous en sera que plus reconnaissant.


----------



## Lalla (27 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le pelé du dôme, lorsqu'il retrouvera la chaude caresse du soleil sur le derme, ne vous en sera que plus reconnaissant.



Mon oeil! Il en a rien à fout' !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Dans un sujet révolutionnaire, pour la libération d'un camarade, le flood est une douleur inacceptable. Certains ici ont la peine vissée à la chair devant l'absence du tondu, et je les comprends : leurs propos et les sanglots longs bercent mon coeur d'une langueur monotone, d'une mélancolie profonde dans laquelle, entre deux spasmes, m'apparait le visage de notre cher banni.
> User d'artifices tel que "poil au" pour ce pauvre ère qui a vu au fil des années sa couverture capillaire fondre comme neige au soleil dénote un sadisme, un mauvais esprit qui n'est pas acceptable.
> Ce fil reste ouvert pour que les vrais sympathisants puissent s'exprimer. Mais j'en appelle à eux : ne laissez pas des fauteurs de trouble détourner votre noble combat. Le pelé du dôme, lorsqu'il retrouvera la chaude caresse du soleil sur le derme, ne vous en sera que plus reconnaissant.


Notez cher modérateur qu'avec tous les poils qui traînent sur ce fil, il aura de quoi reconstituer sa couverture capillaire. C'est un service qu'on lui rend (poil aux dents ).


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2008)

...oui certes ...mais à quoi lui servirait une telle belle moumoutte reconstituée à partir de vos dons si c'est pour tourner en rond dans son cachot....

...moi je dis que tant qu'à avoir la même coiffure que ppda c'est quand même pour aller faire son beau au soleil des alpages ou pour venir ©ziiippptournetoi er ici ...non ....

bon alors donc cqfd, libérez le nous juste pour finir les vacances ...


----------



## Amok (27 Août 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...oui certes ...mais à quoi lui servirait une telle belle moumoutte reconstituée à partir de vos dons si c'est pour tourner en rond dans son cachot....



Mackie, le maître des clés, aime le changement: cette génération se lasse vite. Et comme Sonny est sa chose, son objet, il n'est pas contre le fait que le masque de fer soit agrémenté de couettes.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Mackie, le maître des clés, aime le changement: cette génération se lasse vite. Et comme Sonny est sa chose, son objet, il n'est pas contre le fait que le masque de fer soit agrémenté de couettes.




Vu le nombre qui s'y met, ça va donner dans le multicolore les couettes du Choupinou, là


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> ce pauvre ère



À noter qu'orthographiquement parlant nous serions plutôt à l'ère des hères en matière de pauvres !

Les lacunes de Mackie seraient-elles d'origine génétique ?


----------



## Lila (27 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> ... il n'est pas contre le fait que le masque de fer soit agrémenté de couettes.



...:mouais: ...on va donc se retrouver avec un truc à mi chemin entre Bob Marley et Iron Man le tout avec le verbe haut à la Jackie Sardou..........

LIBEREZ BOB SARDOU​


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Août 2008)




----------



## Amok (27 Août 2008)

Dis moi, Tibo : tu fréquentes quels sites pour trouver les images utilisés dans tes montages ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2008)

Tu tapes "_tatouage I love Mum_" dans _Google Image_ et tu devrais te faire une idée.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Dis moi, Tibo : tu fréquentes quels sites pour trouver les images utilisés dans tes montages ?



Il m'est interdit de révéler mes sources en public :rose: :love: Je précise toutefois qu'elles sont de qualité et dénudées cela va de soi, de tout intérêt autre que celui de répondre à l'idée que je me fais de la chose à mettre en image


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Août 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> la chose à mettre en image



et quelle chose!!!


----------



## estomak (27 Août 2008)

il parait que si on prononce trois fois son nom devant sa glace, il apparait.


----------



## kasarus (27 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> il parait que si on prononce trois fois son nom devant sa glace, il apparait.



T'es déjà allé chez lui pour le faire? 

En tout cas, si tu fais trois tours devant la tienne, il y a (ton) estomak qui ressort.


----------



## Amok (27 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> il parait que si on prononce trois fois son nom devant sa glace, il apparait.



Ceci est une légende : le seul moyen de faire apparaitre le Sonnyboy est de frotter un manche ou tout autre objet oblong, à l'instar du génie d'Aladin.


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Août 2008)

oulah je sais déjà dans qui... mmmhhh "quoi" le mettre pour le frotter


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ceci est une légende : le seul moyen de faire apparaitre le Sonnyboy est de frotter un manche ou tout autre objet oblong, à l'instar du génie d'Aladin.



Ça marche,avec une rambarde (ou un poulailler) ? :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ceci est une légende : le seul moyen de faire apparaitre le Sonnyboy est de frotter un manche ou tout autre objet oblong, à l'instar du génie d'Aladin.


Ouais, enfin, il faut faire gaffe avec ce genre de manipulations. On a de ces surprises parfois.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Août 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Ouais, enfin, il faut faire gaffe avec ce genre de manipulations. On a de ces surprises parfois.



On est tout de même très loin des dieux du stade


----------



## aCLR (3 Septembre 2008)

.












Voilà c'est fait&#8230;​


----------



## Luc G (3 Septembre 2008)

En tous cas, Sonny est sur les traces de Mandela : si ça se trouve, quand il sera libéré, il rachètera le déambulateur de l'Amok ou le fauteuil d'Aricosec.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> En tous cas, Sonny est sur les traces de Mandela : si ça se trouve, quand il sera libéré, il rachètera le déambulateur de l'Amok ou le fauteuil d'Aricosec.



Hmmmm ? Si j'en crois la "photo officielle", ça serait plutôt "après le masque de fer, le masque de plastique", avec la cave MacGe en lieu et place du chateau d'If


----------



## Lila (4 Septembre 2008)

...*je sens* qu'un *grand vent** de clémence va souffler sur le sort, non point injuste mais cruel pour lui et surtout nous (ya que les nioubs qui se plaignent pas de ne plus être déflorer par l'abominable), de notre aimé ami.....

* ...à moins que j'ai pété


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Septembre 2008)

Peut être que si on se cotisait pour lui offrir un Pack MacG récurant...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Septembre 2008)

PS : Lila, marche très bien mon lien, c'est celui qui dit Nioub qui l'y est


----------



## Lila (4 Septembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> PS : Lila, marche très bien mon lien, c'est celui qui dit Nioub qui l'y est



...wé ben t'as réparé en douce
 ça aussi c un truc de nioub !!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Septembre 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...wé ben t'as réparé en douce
> ça aussi c un truc de nioub !!!!



même pas, c'est pour ça que j'ai pas édité mon message et que j'ai choisi d'en créer un nouveau... pour pas être accusé (je connais ta méchanceté !)... Ptain faut vraiment être un Nioub pour pas voir qu'un message a pas été édité !!!   


  :love:

Bon, à part ça, *LIBEREZ l'Odieux... *


----------



## Craquounette (4 Septembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain faut vraiment être un Nioub pour pas voir qu'un message a pas été édité !!!



le lila m'a l'air d'avoir du vent entre les deux oreilles aujourd'hui... enfin.... je dis aujourd'hui pour ne pas être impolie....


----------



## Lila (4 Septembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> même pas, c'est pour ça que j'ai pas édité mon message et que j'ai choisi d'en créer un nouveau... pour pas être accusé (je connais ta méchanceté !)... Ptain faut vraiment être un Nioub pour pas voir qu'un message a pas été édité !!!





[Mode pirouette dans ta feceuuuu ON ]....faut vraiement plus nioub encore pour tomber dans un panneau pareil et répondre ...

Mwoauuuuah ah ah ah a niark niark niark ..... [Mode pirouette dans ta feceuuuu OFF]


si  Sonny avait été là ..il aurait déjà graissé le pal !!!!! (sa gentillesse me manque :triste


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Septembre 2008)

Lila a dit:


> (sa gentillesse me manque :triste: )



Les poulaillers disent ça aussi


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> le lila m'a l'air d'avoir du vent entre les deux oreilles aujourd'hui... enfin.... je dis aujourd'hui pour ne pas être impolie....


Pareil qu'entre les jambes... le mythe de la caverne... bref vive les grandes orgues entre le haut et le bas


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Octobre 2008)

Voilà de quoi transporter le débat sur un terrain somme toute assez passionnant...


----------



## estomak (2 Octobre 2008)

j'ai eu une prise de contact avec ce fameux sonnyboy. 
J'ignore les motifs de sa mise aux arrêts, mais je tiens pour ma part à affirmer qu'il m'est apparu comme quelqu'un d'éminemment sympathique, un peu rude certes mais de cette rudesse dont on faisait les meubles d'antan. Solides, robustes et fiables contre les usures du temps.
Puisse ma plume faire pencher la balance de justice en sa faveur.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

Oh oui  Prie qu'il revienne !!!!


----------



## vleroy (2 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> j'ai eu une prise de contact avec ce fameux sonnyboy.



je te vois bien grimper dans le maquis, les yeux bandés, guidé jusque l'ennemi public n°1  



estomak a dit:


> Puisse ma plume faire pencher la balance modératrice en sa faveur.



là tu vas lui porter la poisse


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Puisse ma plume *faire pencher* la balance modératrice en sa faveur.



Comme je connais le personnage, RàB de la balance, c'est toi, qu'il s'agit de faire pencher (après un "tombé de futal")


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

*MAIS NE LE PRÉVIENS PAS !!!!!!! PURÉE !!!!!
*
:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> *MAIS NE LE PRÉVIENS PAS !!!!!!! PURÉE !!!!!
> *
> :mouais:



Pourquoi ? Vu le côté inexorable de la chose, autant en profiter pour le faire angoisser un peu en attendant que ça lui arrive, nan ? :hein:

comment ça, c'est méchant ?


----------



## estomak (2 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Vu le côté inexorable de la chose, autant en profiter pour le faire angoisser un peu en attendant que ça lui arrive, nan ? :hein:
> 
> comment ça, c'est méchant ?



Ne mésestime pas les pouvoirs de la Force , ami modérateur. Ni vent ni bourrasque, ni roi ni perce-bedaine; rien ne fait pencher Estomak. 
Médite aussi sur le cas de ce baton de bois, qui planté dans la rivière semble tordu sur son reflet, mais qui si on l'extirpe de l'eau recouvre sa forme premiere : raide et droit comme la justice.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

Hors-sujet :sleep:


----------



## aCLR (2 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> *MAIS NE LE PRÉVIENS PAS !!!!!!! PURÉE !!!!!
> *
> :mouais:





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Vu le côté inexorable de la chose,()



Cela ressemble à une information. Tu pourrais préciser quand


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Ne mésestime pas les pouvoirs de la Force , ami modérateur. Ni vent ni bourrasque, ni roi ni perce-bedaine; rien ne fait pencher Estomak.
> Médite aussi sur le cas de ce baton de bois, qui planté dans la rivière semble tordu sur son reflet, mais qui si on l'extirpe de l'eau recouvre sa forme premiere : raide et droite comme la justice.



Là, tu te vantes, tu penches déjà du côté où tu vas tomber (le futal). Lors de ton contact avec sonny, tu n'as pas du bien saisir l'aspect "abrasant"* du personnage !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

Mais si&#8230; mais à l'époque il ne devait pas être estomak 

Bon&#8230;

Si on arrêtait de parler de lui et qu'on se concentrait sur Lui&#8230; Je trouve ça éminemment plus intéressant&#8230;


----------



## estomak (2 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, tu te vantes, tu penches déjà du côté où tu vas tomber (le futal). Lors de ton contact avec sonny, tu n'as pas du bien saisir l'aspect "abrasant"* du personnage !



Plus sérieusement, je lui ai parlé deux ou trois fois je crois. Il m'a pas paru spécialement désagréable. Enfin pas pire que d'autres quoi!, voire moins que certains...Mais il va etre libéré ou pas? tu n'es peut etre pas au courant tu me diras.


----------



## aCLR (2 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ()tu n'as pas du bien saisir l'aspect "abrasant"* du personnage !





*Humour corrosif


----------



## Bassman (2 Octobre 2008)

C'est des journées comme aujourd'hui qu'on sent bien qu'il nous manque not' sonny... :sleep:


----------



## Hérisson (2 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Hors-sujet :sleep:



Bon, on parle de quoi ici...
Comme je suis un nioube faut qu'on m'explique...
Ah oui oh fait toujours pas de nouvelles...:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

Hors-sujet :sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, tu te vantes, tu penches déjà du côté où tu vas tomber (le futal). Lors de ton contact avec sonny, tu n'as pas du bien saisir l'aspect "abrasant"* du personnage !


Après il faut remettre une couche de vernis protecteur.


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Octobre 2008)

Une couche de vernis protecteur?
Non.
Tu n'y es pas.
Je partage avec sonny une philosophie de trou de balle, même si nous divergeons dans sa mise en pratique (car c'est une philosophie de la pratique).
Et j'en connais les effets sur celui qui écoute.
Lorsque tu as _reçu_ sonny, tu ne cherches pas te refaire le vernis des ongles pour refermer l'armure. Tu t'abandonnes aux joies de ses saillies.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

Et dix verges, c'est beaucoup ! :affraid:


----------



## krystof (2 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Et dix verges, c'est beaucoup ! :affraid:



estomak n'a pas compris... Tu peux développer...


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Et dix verges, c'est beaucoup ! :affraid:


D'autant que, comme certains le savent, j'ai aussi (et je con-verge là avec kristof), un chat à neuf queues.
:love:


----------



## krystof (2 Octobre 2008)

Coquin... J'en ai des frissons dans le dos :love:


----------



## Luc G (2 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> D'autant que, comme certains le savent, j'ai aussi (et je con-verge là avec kristof), un chat à neuf queues.
> :love:



Rien d'original : tout chat a 9 vies


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

Ça fait donc 81 queues&#8230;

J'espère qu'après ça, on va arrêter de me les briser&#8230; :sleep:


----------



## rizoto (2 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ça fait donc 81 queues&#8230;
> 
> J'espère qu'après ça, on va arrêter de me les briser&#8230; :sleep:



Les 162 bijoux de famille ? 

C'est pas trop volumineux ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Les 162 bijoux de famille ?
> 
> C'est pas trop volumineux ?


Comment tu fais pour monter à vélo? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Comment tu fais pour monter à vélo? :mouais:


Je ne monte pas à vélo&#8230; Par contre, je te laisse imaginer, ami vidéaste professionnel, l'effet visuel de mes éjaks faciales  A chaque fois, c'est alerte à Malibu sans les flotteurs 

D'ailleurs, comme le disait la très célèbre philosophe américaine E. Eleniak "Quel dommage ! Vu combien m'ont coûté ces splendides flotteurs de périr noyée par ce flot intarissable dès la première saison !!".

Si certains d'entre vous sont intéressés, je pourrai développer par mp.
Ça me fait plaisir d'aider mon prochain, c'est mon métier


----------



## jugnin (2 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> ...Ça me fait plaisir d'aider mon prochain, c'est mon métier



Heu, comment dire... Je ne t'en voudrai pas si tu passes directement à celui d'après.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Octobre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Heu, comment dire... Je ne t'en voudrai pas si tu passes directement à celui d'après.



Comme tu y vas jeune Padawan.
Personne ne saute son tour. Et encore moins un nioube comme toi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Heu, comment dire... Je ne t'en voudrai pas si tu passes directement à celui d'après.


Quand cette battue contre le gentil BackCat va-t-elle en fin cesser ??? 
Ce métier dont au sujet duquel je parle est tout à fait respectable ! Il faut faire 3 années d'études (et non pas un doctorat comme le disait ce tartuffe de l'écrieur-qui-n'a-jamais-rien-lu-de-sa-vie-même-pas-Sade) pour accéder à l'insigne honneur de le pratiquer.

Je respecte tous les gens de ce forum, et il suffit à présent d'être immanquablement poursuivi par votre horde de malades agressifs, techniciens de surface à la pompe à Javel par trop sensible !!!

(Ouhhh !!! Que je suis content de ma vanne, là !! Je vais la mettre en signature, tiens !!!)

Sinon, j'en réfère aux plus hautes autorités administrantes.
Benjamin SAURA trier le bon grain à livrer. Il a une omnivision omnisciente, lui&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2008)

Poil au...




_À effacer..._


----------



## GroDan (2 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Aaaaaaah, j'ai fait pipi de bonheur tiens... :rose:



Ben, le Fab'Fab, y serait incontinent ?
C'est toujours une histoire de liquidité !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Octobre 2008)

> Ce message a été supprimé par Nephou. Motif: 1) lhuile, le feu 2) lacharnement 3) messages privés



Rien que cette ineptie est une insulte flagrante à la mémoire de celui dont nous réclamons la remise en liberté


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rien que cette ineptie est une insulte flagrante à la mémoire de celui dont nous réclamons la remise en liberté



Ah bon ?

estomak aurait été banni ? 

(on me cache des choses)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> estomak aurait été banni ?



Que nenni! Pourtant on sait qu'à la modération, c'est pas des lumières... Mais même les Romains, qui n'étaient pourtant pas des quarts de moitiés de tiers d'abrutis, avaient compris, à la longue, qu'il ne servait à rien de fabriquer des martyrs à la pelle, surtout quand les prétendants étaient de fieffés masochistes... Ainsi quand l'un d'entre eux criait à qui voulait l'entendre "Oh oui Glavius! Cloue-moi le gland sur la table et tire-moi vers l'arrière!!!!" il pouvait s'entendre dire, à son grand dam "Nan nan nan, coquinou... Bisou!"


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Que nenni! Pourtant on sait qu'à la modération, c'est pas des lumières...



Comment ça ? A la modération, c'est pas des lumières ?
Mais tu n'as pas lu le message de l'écrieur sur les toiles à neutrons ?
Sans parler de l'excellence pédagogique des messages de Backcat (qui ne se dément pas)
Ah non, là je te trouve un peu injuste:mouais:

(vraiment)

(malgré tout le respect que j'ai pour toi)


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Octobre 2008)

Oh putain, j'avais pas ri d'aussi bon c&#339;ur depuis le couronnement d'Eliogabal !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Octobre 2008)

Oui, mais si eux ils ne sont plus modos, ce doit être pour confirmer la règle


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Oh putain, j'avais pas ri d'aussi bon cur depuis le couronnement d'Eliogabal !



Marche un peu en arrière, qu'on rigole encore plus...


----------



## krystof (2 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> "Oh oui Glavius! Cloue-moi le gland sur la table et tire-moi vers l'arrière!!!!"
> 
> "Nan nan nan, coquinou... Bisou!"



Relire ça avec l'accent Corse, mais c'est énorme !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Octobre 2008)

krystof a dit:


> Relire ça avec l'accent Corse, mais c'est énorme !!!



Tu veux pas aussi que je fasse onduler mes longs cheveux blonds comme dans une pub L'oréal® ?...


----------



## Luc G (2 Octobre 2008)

krystof a dit:


> Relire ça avec l'accent Corse, mais c'est énorme !!!





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu veux pas aussi que je fasse onduler mes longs cheveux blonds comme dans une pub L'oréal® ?...



En fait, la culture Corse a, c'est sûr, une longue histoire : dans le temps, les Corses ne chassaient pas encore les continentaux ou les nioubies mais si je peux me permettre de citer Jean Guilaine dans "La mer partagée. La Méditerrannée avant l'écriture. 7000- 2000 avant Jésus-Christ." :

"Les datations corrigées placent ces occupations dans les VIII et VIIe millénaires. Les habitants de la Corse chassaient alors le _Prolagus Sardus_ ou lapin-rat - un petit mammifère -, les oiseaux, et consommaient aussi force mollusques marins."

On voit bien : d'abord que jugnin a intérêt à se méfier  ; d'autre part que c'est pas d'aujourd'ui qu'on part à la pêche aux moules mais c'est hors-sujet ; on voit surtout que le Corse est prêt à chasser n'importe quoi qui met le pied sur son île vu qu'au départ, il n'y avait guère que la dite moule et le Prolagus Sardus. 

Le reste des animaux "sauvages" (lèvre, lapin, chat sauvage, renard, etc.), y compris le célèbre cochon ne sont arrivés qu'après, importés ! 

Alors, aidez les Corses à se faire les dents, envoyez-leur des martyrs qu'ils puissent faire du saucisson d'âne à défaut du jambon de prolagus qui devait être excellent mais petit, petit 


PS Tout le reste de la faune sauvage n'est


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu veux pas aussi que je fasse onduler mes longs cheveux blonds comme dans une pub L'oréal® ?...



Tu crois que tu le _veau_ bien?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Octobre 2008)

Éclatante évidence...



*LIBEREZ-LE, ET VIIIIIIIIITE!!!!!!!*!


  





Et bannissez ce chien lubrique de JPTK, par la même occasion!


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Octobre 2008)

C'était peut-être une évidence hier soir, mais là, le lien est mort...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'était peut-être une évidence hier soir, mais là, le lien est mort...



Non, ce matin vers 8 heures, ça marchait encore, mais Paul est passé par là depuis


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'était peut-être une évidence hier soir, mais là, le lien est mort...





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, ce matin vers 8 heures, ça marchait encore, mais Paul est passé par là depuis




*C'EST UNE DISSIMULATION DE PREUVE FLAGRANTE ET DÉLIBÉRÉE!!!*


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *C'EST UNE DISSIMULATION DE PREUVE FLAGRANTE ET DÉLIBÉRÉE!!!*


----------



## silvio (17 Octobre 2008)

Hein ?

La femme de qui qu'a les oreilles dans le plâtre ?


----------



## rizoto (17 Octobre 2008)

Au fait, pourquoi il s'est fait bannir. Ca devait pas être joli joli pour que ce soit si long?

Il a pas refuse les avances d'un modo au moins?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Au fait, pourquoi il s'est bannir.


 
Parce qu'il écrivait comme un cochon.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Parce qu'il écrivait comme un cochon.



Absolument pas! 

On tolère bien des glands qui écrivent comme des anusk...


----------



## silvio (17 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Absolument pas!
> 
> On tolère bien des glands qui écrivent comme des anusk...



Farpaitement ... encore que j'aurais dit l'inverse ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Octobre 2008)

silvio a dit:


> Farpaitement ... encore que j'aurais dit l'inverse ...



Oui ; mais là tu tomberais dans l'insulte, l'attaque personnelle et la diffamation...


----------



## aCLR (17 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Parce qu'il écrivait comme un cochon.



Je ne le connais pas sonnyboy, mais lorsque je vois les habitués du Bar réagir aux propos de certains, je comprend qu'un gars surfe sur la vague du Rubicon en laissant parler son cur, quitte à se faire bannir.

Y pourrait peut-être avoir un régime de semi-liberté ? L'accès au minibar dans un premier temps ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

Pour ce que j'ai compris, l'est pas banni, le sonny, c'est un choix de sa part de ne plus poster au bar.

(vous noterez au passage l'incroyable travail rythmique fait sur les sons de la phrase ci-dessus, c'est beau, je pleure.)


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> (vous noterez au passage l'incroyable travail rythmique fait sur les sons de la phrase ci-dessus, c'est beau, je pleure.)



Vi, dommage que tu l'ai fait pour rien, parce qu'il est bien banni, Sonny, mais juste du bar, ce qui explique que tu le croises de temps à autre dans d'autres forums, comme dans Portefolio, par exemple !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

Saperlipopette!
Au temps pour moi, suspend ton vol et toutes ces sortes de choses!

Bah, ce n'est pas son premier ban.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Saperlipopette!
> Au temps pour moi, suspend ton vol et toutes ces sortes de choses!
> 
> Bah, ce n'est pas son premier ban.


Il faudrait les publier les bans.

Je suis déjà dehors.


----------



## yvos (17 Octobre 2008)

maintenant qu'on l'a dans portefolio, on le garde !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Octobre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> maintenant qu'on l'a dans portefolio, on le garde !



Vous pourriez partager un peu... Ordures!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vous pourriez partager un peu... Ordures!


L'homme est une brute sauvage et égoïste, il a mauvais fond.
Vérole!


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> L'homme est une brute sauvage et égoïste, il a mauvais fond.
> Vérole!



Tu veux parler de ce salaud de benjamin qui vient d'effacer notre discussion d'avec intestink ?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2008)

Libérez estomak !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2008)

Et filez-lui de la coke. Ca le détendra.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Et filez-lui de la coke. Ca le détendra.



Et pourquoi pas de la confiture aux cochons, pendant qu'on y est?...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas de la confiture aux cochons, pendant qu'on y est?...


Faut bien partager un peu.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Octobre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Faut bien partager un peu.



Nan... La CC c'est pas avec n'importe qui...


----------



## benjamin (17 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu veux parler de ce salaud de benjamin qui vient d'effacer notre discussion d'avec intestink ?



Sans avoir lu les messages. La discussion est à nouveau visible, c'était intéressant.



supermoquette a dit:


> Libérez estomak !



Message prémonitoire.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Octobre 2008)

Non non non non... Ne nous enlèves pas Reineman, maintenant qu'on l'a retrouvéééééééé!!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2008)

ah mais il est rebanni Reinnesman?


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ah mais il est rebanni Reinnesman?











Ben ouais...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2008)

bon ben bannissez julroux ça fera contre-poids


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Octobre 2008)

Ben non. Si tu en bannis deux, ça va tout déséquilibrer et le forum va se casser la gueule 

Je me demande s'il ne faudrait pas plutôt débannir sonnyboy. Etrange que personne n'ait eu encore cette (bonne) idée


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Octobre 2008)

Bon, allez... Si vous débannissez Sonny, je m'engage à être gentil avec tout le monde...


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, allez... Si vous débannissez Sonny, je m'engage à être gentil avec tout le monde...



Joke


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, allez... Si vous débannissez Sonny, je m'engage à être gentil avec tout le monde...


*NE LIBEREZ PAS SONNYBOY !!!​*


----------



## Romuald (19 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, allez... Si vous débannissez Sonny, je m'engage à être gentil avec tout le monde...



FuckFake :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (19 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, allez... Si vous débannissez Sonny, je m'engage à être gentil avec tout le monde...



C'est un simple acte de charité à faire : on ne peut pas continuer à faire souffrir Patochman au point qu'il en est prêt aux dernières extrémités, il faut libérer SonnyBoy.


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Octobre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> C'est un simple acte de charité à faire : on ne peut pas continuer à faire souffrir Patochman au point qu'il en est prêt aux dernières extrémités, il faut libérer SonnyBoy.



Mais mais mais si patoch devient gentil après.... que va-t-on faire ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Octobre 2008)

Ben... Il suffira de laisser l'odieux s'ébattre en toute quiétude...


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Octobre 2008)

... Ouais...


----------



## tirhum (19 Octobre 2008)

Grouik ?!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ... Ouais...



Heuuuuuu... Ta signature est obsolète, au fait...


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Heuuuuuu... Ta signature est obsolète, au fait...


Ah ouais ? ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Octobre 2008)

Ouais ouais...


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Octobre 2008)

p'tain ouais en plus t'as raison


----------



## Luc G (20 Octobre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Mais mais mais si patoch devient gentil après.... que va-t-on faire ?



Crier au miracle et lancer un commerce de pélerinages sur le bar de MacGé parce que pour un miracle, ça en sera un !  Je vois déjà des hordes (une seule horde, c'était mesquin ) escaladant à genoux les fils barbelés du Patochman, des pyramides de coups de boules dressées vers le ciel, des moulins à paroles, pardon à prières, envahissant le minibar (oui, je sais, ça on a déjà ), et, dans la foulée, des nuées d'hérétiques à brûler


----------



## aCLR (20 Octobre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> () et, dans la foulée, des nuées d'hérétiques à brûler





Sonnyboy pourra enfin faire le travail de ses rêves*








*rapport à sa signature​


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Sonnyboy pourra enfin faire le travail de ses rêves*&#8230;



Euh, sonny, lui, il travaille pas vraiment "à chaud", sa méthode à lui, ça serait plutôt  &#8230; Comment dire :mouais: &#8230; "A sec" !


----------



## kasarus (20 Octobre 2008)

Bienvenue en Turquie.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Novembre 2008)

L'hiver est là... Il n'est plus expulsable... Laissons-le entrer se réchauffer....


----------



## vleroy (13 Novembre 2008)

Ce d'autant que les commémorations sont terminées et qu'amok a du temps maintenant 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> L'hiver est là... Il n'est plus expulsable... Laissons-le entrer se réchauffer....


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> L'hiver est là... Il n'est plus expulsable... Laissons-le entrer se réchauffer....


Les températures vont radoucir...


----------



## benjamin (20 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Les températures vont radoucir...


J'ajoute ça dans Things. :casse:


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2009)

L'a un iPhone, sonny ?!...


----------



## benjamin (20 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> L'a un iPhone, sonny ?!...


Il a bien fini par s'acheter un Mac. Je ne me fais pas de souci.


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Il a bien fini par s'acheter un Mac. Je ne me fais pas de souci.


Ouais, finalement...
C'est un geek comme un autre, quoi !... 


:casse:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Janvier 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> J'ajoute ça dans Things. :casse:



Il a son permis B ton Mac ? 



tirhum a dit:


> Ouais, finalement...
> C'est un geek comme un autre, quoi !...
> :casse:



Pas tout à fait ; il zippe plus que la moyenne, non ?


----------



## Lamégère (21 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> L'hiver est là... Il n'est plus expulsable... Laissons-le entrer se réchauffer....


 
Oui c'est vrai ça(en plus l'hiver est vachement attaqué maintenant)
! Pourquoi tant de haine envers celui qu'on appel "la vieille gloire de macGé"? C'est si triste, je pleurerais bien mais ça fait couler le maquillage...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2009)

J'aimerais assez qu'on libère sonnyboy (tant que cela ne sera pas le cas, revenir traîner par ici sera de peu d'intérêt) et, par la même occasion, que benjamin s'explique au sujet des 127 messages supposément superflus qui ont disparu de mon compteur. Voilà, voilà.

P.S. : Des bisous à tous mes chéris, l'écrieur, fab, patoch, bobby, Ed, grug, teo, etc.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'aimerais assez qu'on libère sonnyboy (tant que cela ne sera pas le cas, revenir traîner par ici sera de peu d'intérêt) et, par la même occasion, que benjamin s'explique au sujet des 127 messages supposément superflus qui ont disparu de mon compteur. Voilà, voilà.
> 
> P.S. : Des bisous à tous mes chéris, l'écrieur, fab, patoch, bobby, Ed, grug, teo, etc.



Aaaaah, ben ça fait plaisir de te revoir, toi...  :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Janvier 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'aimerais assez qu'on libère sonnyboy (tant que cela ne sera pas le cas, revenir traîner par ici sera de peu d'intérêt) et, par la même occasion, que benjamin s'explique au sujet des 127 messages supposément superflus qui ont disparu de mon compteur. Voilà, voilà.
> 
> P.S. : Des bisous à tous mes chéris, l'écrieur, fab, patoch, bobby, Ed, grug, teo, etc.



Mais c'est pas vrai, ils reviennent tous :afraid:

alèm, et maintenant Doc 

Dans la même journée 

Mais je vais faire des cauchemars 

Moi qui rêvait d'un bar enfin débarrassé de ses vieux fantômes

Libéré des fossiles

M****

C'est raté

Bon, ben, salut Doc
Content de ton retour 

Pendant que tu es debout, tu ne pourrais pas nous pondre un truc dont tu as le secret
Vu qu'on s'enterre dans l'ennui


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> P.S. : Des bisous à tous mes chéris, l'écrieur, fab, patoch, bobby, Ed, grug, teo, etc.



Et moi je sens le pâté?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Janvier 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'aimerais assez qu'on libère sonnyboy (tant que cela ne sera pas le cas, revenir traîner par ici sera de peu d'intérêt) et, par la même occasion, que benjamin s'explique au sujet des 127 messages supposément superflus qui ont disparu de mon compteur. Voilà, voilà.
> 
> P.S. : Des bisous à tous mes chéris, l'écrieur, fab, patoch, bobby, Ed, grug, teo, etc.


Ah ben p*tain, ça fait plaisir. 

Et pis ça change de ce vieux ronchon de Picard.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2009)

.....


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et moi je sens le pâté?



Oui, voilà 

Nos plus belles années, toute notre jeunesse, à poster des trucs essentiels, voire incontournables

A sacrifier vie de famille, professionnelle, amoureuse
A ruiner notre santé, à négliger nos proches et nos animaux de compagnie

Et aucune reconnaissance


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Et aucune reconnaissance


Nan mais bon toi c'est normal, t'es un nioub! 






:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (21 Janvier 2009)

d'ailleurs j'aurais même cru lire pierre-auvergne


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2009)

supermoquette a dit:


> d'ailleurs j'aurais même cru lire pierre-auvergne



C'est qui?...


----------



## Lamégère (21 Janvier 2009)

Un tête à claques


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2009)

Salut, les anciens combattants


----------



## GroDan (21 Janvier 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'aimerais assez qu'on libère sonnyboy (tant que cela ne sera pas le cas, revenir traîner par ici sera de peu d'intérêt) et, par la même occasion, que benjamin s'explique au sujet des 127 messages supposément superflus qui ont disparu de mon compteur. Voilà, voilà.
> 
> P.S. : Des bisous à tous mes chéris, l'écrieur, fab, patoch, bobby, Ed, grug, teo, etc.



Dire qu'il faut trainer ici pour le re-lire ! Le bar va devenir fréquentable?
:mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> .....



Je dois avoir des problèmes aux yeux, c'est pas possible là...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2009)

il voulait juste nous montrer qu'il savait qu'il devait la fermer. 

Et si jp sent le paté, je fais la terrine... Tirhum fera le cornichon, comme d'hab


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> il voulait juste nous montrer qu'il savait qu'il devait la fermer.



Ben le problème, c'est que c'est ce genre de trucs qui me montent vite à la tête... :rateau:

Ya pas à chier : même sans rien dire, il est troooop con.


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> il voulait juste nous montrer qu'il savait qu'il devait la fermer.
> 
> Et si jp sent le paté, je fais la terrine... Tirhum fera le cornichon, comme d'hab


'tain, mais quelle vérole, cuilà !... :mouais: 



:rateau:


----------



## toys (22 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Mais c'est pas vrai, ils reviennent tous :afraid:
> alèm, et maintenant Doc
> Dans la même journée
> Mais je vais faire des cauchemars
> ...



sa feras des gens bien dans se bar. et un peut de folly et de groove 

 ha ha ha ha ha (rire satanique) ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## toys (22 Janvier 2009)

en parlent de vieux, qui a des nouvelles de la bergère?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2009)

Pas très présent sur les forums, mais sauf improbable montage photographique,  il était à la dernière AES au lou !


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> L'a un iPhone, sonny ?!...



Hé oui, il a un iPhone ! Comme quoi, tout arrive ! 



DocEvil a dit:


> J'aimerais assez qu'on libère sonnyboy (tant que cela ne sera pas le cas, revenir traîner par ici sera de peu d'intérêt) et, par la même occasion, que benjamin s'explique au sujet des 127 messages supposément superflus qui ont disparu de mon compteur. Voilà, voilà.
> 
> P.S. : Des bisous à tous mes chéris, l'écrieur, fab, patoch, bobby, Ed, grug, teo, etc.





jpmiss a dit:


> Et moi je sens le pâté?



Toi, à la limite, c'est compréhensible qu'il ne te cite pas : tu es un pervers.
Mais moi !La charte m'interdit de narrer ici tout ce que le Doc me doit (sexuellement parlant) et : rien, peanuts, nada. Souvent, femme varie...


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Hé oui, il a un iPhone ! Comme quoi, tout arrive !



Tout peut-être pas,quand même : il a des cheveux, maintenant, Sonny ? :rose:
(Remplacez par la mention qui vous convient : le corse, le montpellierain, j'en passe et des plus lisses )


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et moi je sens le pâté?



Quand je pense que les américians ont surtaxé les importations de roquefort, ç'aurait été bien plus prudent, sanitairement parlant, d'interdire les importations de jpmiss


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> ...Toi, à la limite, c'est compréhensible qu'il ne te cite pas : tu es un pervers.
> Mais moi !La charte m'interdit de narrer ici tout ce que le Doc me doit (sexuellement parlant) et : rien, peanuts, nada. Souvent, femme varie...



Que veux tu... la ménopause est un moment de la vie difficile à négocier pour certaines...


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Que veux tu... la ménopause est un moment de la vie difficile à négocier pour certaines...



Elle a pris un coup sérieux depuis quelques temps, il faut bien l'avouer. Lors de notre dernière rencontre, je ne l'ai pas reconnue : bas filés, bigoudis dont certains pendaient en dehors du filet sensé tenir en place des cheveux filasses et d'une couleur douteuse, maquillage dégoulinant... De plus, toute conversation était impossible : j'étais quasi obnubilé par la vision de sa main plongée dans l'entre cuisses, semant par un grattement nerveux la panique dans un élevage portatif d'insectes rendus aveugles par une absence prolongée de lumière.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Elle a pris un coup sérieux depuis quelques temps, il faut bien l'avouer. Lors de notre dernière rencontre, je ne l'ai pas reconnue : bas filés, bigoudis dont certains pendaient en dehors du filet sensé tenir en place des cheveux filasses et d'une couleur douteuse, maquillage dégoulinant... De plus, toute conversation était impossible : j'étais quasi obnubilé par la vision de sa main plongée dans l'entre cuisses, semant par un grattement nerveux la panique dans un élevage portatif d'insectes rendus aveugles par une absence prolongée de lumière.



Les enfants du quartier n'ont, parait-il, même plus le gout de lui jeter des cailloux : la robe de chambre matelassée en pilou, sorte d'armure à fleurs improbable, les fait rebondir avec un bruit mat, sans provoquer la moindre réaction chez notre pauvre victime qui continue alors sa route vers l'épicerie, trainant d'une main un chariot rempli de bouteilles vides à petits pas, les pieds chaussés de charentaises fatiguées  ... Quant au facteur, il a peur, il redoute le jour ou il devra sonner afin de porter un recommandé ou un colis... "Madame à ses humeurs" dit on au bar-pmu où elle a ses habitudes...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Les enfants du quartier n'ont, parait-il, même plus le gout de lui jeter des cailloux : la robe de chambre matelassée en pilou, sorte d'armure à fleurs improbable, les fait rebondir avec un bruit mat, sans provoquer la moindre réaction chez notre pauvre victime qui continue alors sa route vers l'épicerie, trainant d'une main un chariot rempli de bouteilles vides à petits pas, les pieds chaussés de charentaises fatiguées  ... Quant au facteur, il a peur, il redoute le jour ou il devra sonner afin de porter un recommandé ou un colis... "Madame à ses humeurs" dit on au bar-pmu où elle a ses habitudes...



On dit même qu'elle délaisse son quart de blanc du matin.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2009)

Bon, les guignols... On arrête un peu de parler de Carmen Cru et on se penche à nouveau sur le dossier de l'Ignoble, non?...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2009)

Non, je ne fais pas mon grand _come-back_, mais merci à tous pour vos marques d'amitié.

Mon loup, si je ne t'ai pas cité, ni Paul, ni François, ni Georges, c'est que vous autres, vous êtes par-delà ces forums, désormais dans ma vie. Et c'est très bien comme ça.

Bises à tous ceux que j'ai oublié et que j'aime pourtant (BackCat, Bassou, thirum&#8230. 
Et pour dire le fond de ma pensée&#8230;

*RENDEZ-LEUR SONNYBOY !*


----------



## jpmiss (22 Janvier 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> *RENDEZ-LEUR SONNYBOY !*



_*OUAIS!*_


----------



## Lamégère (22 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, les guignols... On arrête un peu de parler de Carmen Cru et on se penche à nouveau sur le dossier de l'Ignoble, non?...


 
Encore heureux qui tu mettes le nom de la personne concernée, j'ai cru l'espace d'un instant , avoir été repèrée et étudiée sans que je m'en sois aperçu... Ouf...

Sinon pour rester dans le sujet:
A quand la libération de Sonnyboy??????????

Je sais qu'en tant que nioub on s'en cogne de mon avis mais bon, on sait jamais, des fois que sur un malentendu ça fonctionne...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2009)

Ah mais non ! On ne s'en cogne pas du tout ! Justement parce qu'on sait son attachement tout particulier aux nioubes, justement.


----------



## Lamégère (22 Janvier 2009)

Et bien je vous en remercie et me propose comme tête de nioub dès son retour parmis nous!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2009)

On peut aussi t'aider à l'attendre&#8230; il n'a pas l'apanage de l'imbuvabilité.


----------



## Lamégère (22 Janvier 2009)

Oh oui je sais, je me fais pas de soucis mais si je veux rester une pure nioub faut pas trop m'endurcir... Hein... Gentil le chat... Pas griffer... Surtout qu'il te reste des morceaux de nioubs sur les dents... Enfin j'dis ça...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2009)

Oui oui. Je sais. Et à toi, il te manque un demi-&#339;il&#8230; :sleep:


----------



## Lamégère (22 Janvier 2009)

Ouais je sais, mais ça coute la peau du Q la chirurgie réparatrice et en plus c'est mal remboursé, mais bon je peux toujours mettre un masque de Candy pour ne pas effrayer les plus jeunes ou peureux ou pleutres ou chieurs... Enfin c'est possible quoi


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, les guignols... On arrête un peu de parler de Carmen Cru et on se penche à nouveau sur le dossier de l'Ignoble, non?...



L'ignoble, dont j'hésite ici a vous narrer l'aigreur dont il se drape depuis quelques temps. En effet, suite a sa rencontre avec notre bon Doc, trois fois grand parmi les grands, il a sombré dans une mélancolie dont rien ni personne ne semble pouvoir le sortir.
Pensez donc : il a découvert qu'il ne pouvait se parer des magnifiques peignes de celluloïd véritable (n'ayant plus la moindre accroche capillaire nécessaire à l'objet) que notre Orthézienne adorée arbore avec élégance.

Ce ne fut pas faute d'essayer, pourtant : au bout de 45 minutes d'extrême nervosité son dôme, habituellement brillant de séborrhée, en était tout griffé et un malfaisant aurait pu profiter du terrain de jeu ainsi offert pour entamer une partie de morpions à l'échelle olympique (ce dont les habitants éponymes et légitimes du boxer de notre Sonny ne se sont pas privés, migrant du bas vers le haut tels les oiseaux de nos campagnes au printemps).

Il va sans dire que cette tête de pont qui lui passait à l'arrête du nez, semblable à une procession fourmilliesque, associée à l'échec de la tentative d'élégance dont il semblait qu'elle devint obsessionnelle (l'ignoble ayant déjà fait une vie pas possible pour obtenir un 17eme Gin Tonic, ceci expliquant probablement cela) le plongea dans une fureur cyclique avant qu'il ne se love sur le sol en suçant son pouce, état qui ne le quitte plus depuis.

Croyez bien que tout est fait pour soigner ce mal étrange : nous lui avons posé dans le champ visuel des perruques, des peaux de renards argentés, un casque de garde britannique, des balais espagnols, des oursins, des photos de Stéphane Bern. Nous nous sommes même cotisés pour lui offrir un caniche. Des médecins sont venus lui faire des conférences sur les implants capillaires... Rien. Etrangement, il reste le même : il ne maigrit pas, les fonctions vitales sont intactes, les besoins dits "naturels" sont assurés (ce qui pose certains problèmes, d'ailleurs) . Comme une statue vivante, le futal tirebouchonné sur les chevilles, il tête.


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Et bien je vous en remercie et me propose comme tête de nioub dès son retour parmis nous!



Je viens de tenter une expérience. J'ai imprimé ton post, et l'ai placé à 35 cm devant le visage du malade.
Au début, aucune réaction. Puis, a H + 10 secondes, il a eu un hoquet anal. J'attends de voir si le miracle se reproduit, et je vous tiens au jus.


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2009)

Ah non, faux espoir. Je viens de croiser Mackie qui m'a informé du fait qu'il venait de lui donner son biberon. Et comme il est impossible de lui arracher le pouce de la bouche,nous le nourrissons (si je puis dire) par les orifices disponibles... 
D'où le hoquet...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Etrangement, il reste le même : il ne maigrit pas, les fonctions vitales sont intactes, les besoins dits "naturels" sont assurés (ce qui pose certains problèmes, d'ailleurs) . Comme une statue vivante, le futal tirebouchonné sur les chevilles, il tête.



C'était donc ça cette bouche proéminante que les amateurs de Fessbouc subissent sur son profil. :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Croyez bien que tout est fait pour soigner ce mal étrange : nous lui avons posé dans le champ visuel des perruques, des peaux de renards argentés, un casque de garde britannique, des balais espagnols, des oursins, des photos de Stéphane Bern. Nous nous sommes même cotisés pour lui offrir un caniche. Des médecins sont venus lui faire des conférences sur les implants capillaires... Rien. Etrangement, il reste le même : il ne maigrit pas, les fonctions vitales sont intactes, les besoins dits "naturels" sont assurés (ce qui pose certains problèmes, d'ailleurs) . Comme une statue vivante, le futal tirebouchonné sur les chevilles, il tête.



 Je suis étonnée que vos spécialistes n'aient pas tenté une présentation à l'icône de l'anti-dépression capillaire, le 14e crâne de cristal, autrement dit : l'Écrieur. À défaut, et s'il aime les pélerinages dans les cantines, Boy Georges pourrait sans doute faire office de traitement homopathique.


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2009)

On m'a pas demandé mon avis, donc je le donne... 
C'est nul, tout ça !...  :casse:


:love:

_Si j'ai le temps, j'vais arracher une feuille de mon bloc à dessin... 
Ça changera des bourriches d'huîtres... _


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Janvier 2009)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça changera des bourriches d'huîtres...



Et à moi, ça fera comme des petites vacances...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2009)

Rapport aux huîtres, c'est bien ça ? 

 :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Rapport aux huîtres, c'est bien ça ?
> 
> :love:



Qu'est-ce que je disais... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ah non, faux espoir. Je viens de croiser Mackie qui m'a informé du fait qu'il venait de lui donner son biberon. Et comme il est impossible de lui arracher le pouce de la bouche,nous le nourrissons (si je puis dire) par les orifices disponibles...
> D'où le hoquet...



Ah merde c'est con. Susciter le hoquet anal de l'Ignoble, ça l'aurait changée de son pétomane de mari


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que je disais... :mouais:


Ah ben ça ! Pour qu'il y ait _vacances_, faut que tout le monde prenne congé en même temps


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah ben ça ! Pour qu'il y ait _vacances_, faut que tout le monde prenne congé en même temps



On devrait jamais rien vous confier d'intime ; vous salissez tout!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2009)

Ça tombe sous le sens, pourtant !


----------



## Lamégère (22 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah merde c'est con. Susciter le hoquet anal de l'Ignoble, ça l'aurait changée de son pétomane de mari



C'est bien vrai ça! Et quel honneur... Mais bon c'était apparement le rototo post mangeatoire


----------



## julrou 15 (23 Janvier 2009)

Je me gratte.


----------



## Lamégère (1 Février 2009)

Dimanche 1 février 2009:
Toujours aucune nouvelle quant à la libération dudit Sonnyboy, pour tout témoignage, de sympathie ou non n'hésitez pas hein... Il n'a de toute façon apparement plus aucune réaction...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Dimanche 1 février 2009:
> Toujours aucune nouvelle quant à la libération dudit Sonnyboy, pour tout témoignage, de sympathie ou non n'hésitez pas hein... Il n'a de toute façon apparement plus aucune réaction...



Ah non ? :mouais:


----------



## Lamégère (1 Février 2009)

J'ai encore perdu une belle occasion de me taire... Je vais aller me flageller tient, ça m'apprendra


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Février 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> J'ai encore perdu une belle occasion de me taire... Je vais aller me flageller tient, ça m'apprendra



Tu peux prendre le fouet pour te pendre aussi


----------



## Lamégère (1 Février 2009)

Oui mais bon comment dire, ben ça laisse des traces trop visibles


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2009)

T'inquiète. Personne ne regarde.


----------



## Lamégère (2 Février 2009)

Mauvaise nouvelle, j'me suis loupée, le fouet n'a pas tenu le choque, encore du made in China..
Désolée...


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Février 2009)

oh mais si tu veux, nous avons quelques experts en la matière  suffit de demander... :rateau:

:love:


----------



## Lamégère (2 Février 2009)

Je voudrais pas qu'il y ait des jaloux, c'est pourquoi je cherche à m'auto supprimer...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2009)

*Tremblez médiocres !!!!!

SONNYBOY EST DE RETOUR !!!!!


Merci Patoch et tous ses sbires !!!!!!!

On va pouvoir abraser un petit peu.... ça faisait longtemps !!!!!*


----------



## Lamégère (2 Février 2009)

Heu... Yahooooouuu?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Février 2009)

Putain de fait chier !


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> *SONNYBOY EST DE RETOUR !!!!!*




Sur les clochers des alentours ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2009)

Ah ! le retour de sonny, l'abraseur de service, ce fier héro dont la devise est "je ponce, donc je suis !"


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2009)

Vends lot de bretelles dites anti-tombé de futal avec sextuple boutonnage et ceinture de renfort. Prix à débattre


----------



## Amok (2 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ! le retour de sonny, l'abraseur de service, ce fier héro dont la devise est "je ponce, donc je suis !"



Avec celui qui vient de partir, je ne crois pas que nous perdions au change !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Février 2009)

C'est le moment d'acheter des actions Nivea©, la crème qui calme les irritations...  :love:

Pourvu que le monastère ne l'ai pas trop couillemolisé...


----------



## mado (2 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Pourvu que le monastère ne l'ai pas trop couillemolisé...



Je prends les paris..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2009)

Je ne dirai qu'un mot  ; et ce mot est : Champagne! :style:


----------



## boodou (2 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je ne dirai qu'un mot  ; et ce mot est : Champagne! :style:



C'est Sonnyboy qui régale ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2009)

Heuuuuuu, au fait...
Je viens de voir que Lemmy avait été fauché en pleine jeunesse, si j'ose dire... J'ai dû louper un truc...

Dis-donc, Julrou ; tu voudrais pas ouvrir un fil pour sa libération ?...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2009)

Aaaaahhh ! C'est L**** dont le départ est évoqué plus haut ?

Bienvenue à nouveau Sonnyboy  Je vais ENFIN pouvoir me reposer un peu


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dis-donc, Julrou ; tu voudrais pas ouvrir un fil poursa libération ?...



J'y pensais, justement !... 
Et Amok se joindra à moi, avec toute la joie qu'une telle cause nécessite ?... 


:love:


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2009)

Alors quoi de neuf ici ??

ça usine un peu ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2009)

Oh ! tu vas pouvoir t'en donner à c&#339;ur joie ! C'est un job à plein temps l'abrasage maintenant.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je ne dirai qu'un mot  ; et ce mot est : Champagne! :style:



Et ouais Champagne bordel !!!!


----------



## boodou (2 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Heuuuuuu, au fait...
> Je viens de voir que Lemmy avait été fauché en pleine jeunesse, si j'ose dire... J'ai dû louper un truc...
> 
> Dis-donc, Julrou ; tu voudrais pas ouvrir un fil pour sa libération ?...



oh oui, bonne idée ! 

_On me dit dans l'oreillette que Julrou est en fait le fils de Lemmy et que leur petite guéguerre c'est juste la révolte boutonneuse d'un ado contre son beauf de pater_  _les chiens ne font pas des chats comme dirait l'autre_.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> J'y pensais, justement !...



Les actes valent mieux que les mots


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Février 2009)

boodou a dit:


> _On me dit dans l'oreillette que Julrou est en fait le fils de Lemmy et que leur petite guéguerre c'est juste la révolte boutonneuse d'un ado contre son beauf de pater_  _les chiens ne font pas des chats comme dirait l'autre_.



Gnééé !!!


Pas fou, toi !?... :hosto: :modo:


----------



## boodou (2 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Et ouais Champagne bordel !!!!



Bolinger ? Drappier ? Cristal Roederer ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Février 2009)

Je coche la case N° 3 :style:


----------



## benjamin (2 Février 2009)

Un volcan s'éteint...


----------



## boodou (2 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je coche la case N° 3 :style:



Ah Ah !!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2009)

Le futal m'en tombe :style:


----------



## boodou (2 Février 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Le futal m'en tombe :style:



besoin de crème ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2009)

boodou a dit:


> besoin de crème ?



Avec Sonny jamais


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Février 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Un volcan s'éteint...



On a vu souvent rejaillir le feu....




mefi...


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2009)

C'est beau, la France qui se lève tôt !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> C'est beau, la France qui se lève tôt !



Ben t'as pas vu ma gueule, alors... :mouais:


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> *Tremblez médiocres !!!!!*



C'est là qu'on se dit que ca manquait  !


----------



## imacg5mortel (3 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> *Tremblez médiocres !!!!!
> 
> SONNYBOY EST DE RETOUR !!!!!
> 
> ...



Enfin!!!! 
Fais comme chez toi :love::love::love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Février 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Un volcan s'éteint...


Ah ?... 

Bon... En attendant, est-ce bien nécessaire de garder ce fil ouvert, vu le nombre de baveux qui vont débarquer pour polir le niakoué à l'autre enflure ?...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> *Tremblez médiocres !!!!!
> 
> SONNYBOY EST DE RETOUR !!!!!
> *


Bien, maintenant que tout le monde est là, on va peut-être pouvoir travailler sérieusement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> pour polir le niakoué à l'autre enflure ?...



Une chose que j'apprécie tout particulièrement chez toi, ce sont tes expressions  Imagées ! :love:


----------



## Chang (3 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon... En attendant, est-ce bien nécessaire de garder ce fil ouvert, vu le nombre de baveux qui vont débarquer pour polir le niakoué à l'autre enflure ?...



Tiens, marrant ca, par ici on dit "polir le Corse" ... 

Comme quoi, les choses sont bien faites ...  ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Bien, maintenant que tout le monde est là, on va peut-être pouvoir travailler sérieusement.



Si les deux vieux du Muppet Show sont de retour, l'équipe est au complet :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si les deux vieux du Muppet Show sont de retour, l'équipe est au complet :love:


Faut-il se réjouir du retour de sonnyboy ? À cette question, sans la moindre hésitation, je réponds oui.

N'oublions pas, n'oublions jamais qu'à l'instar du nouveau-né poussant son premier cri, le nioube, petit être chétif, a souvent besoin d'une bonne claque dans la gueule pour s'éveiller à l'esprit macgéen empreint d'humour et de fraternité. C'est mon souhait et c'est mon espérance, c'est mon devoir et ma fierté.


----------



## tirhum (3 Février 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Faut-il se réjouir du retour de sonnyboy ? À cette question, sans la moindre hésitation, je réponds oui.
> 
> N'oublions pas, n'oublions jamais qu'à l'instar du nouveau-né poussant son premier cri, le nioube, petit être chétif, a souvent besoin d'une bonne claque dans la gueule pour s'éveiller à l'esprit macgéen empreint d'humour et de fraternité. C'est mon souhait et c'est mon espérance, c'est mon devoir et ma fierté.


Poil au nez...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Février 2009)

Sonny et TheDoc de retour en même temps... c'est un peu Noël en février non ?  :love:

Edith : ok Titi, poil au fion si tu veux...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si les deux vieux du Muppet Show sont de retour, l'équipe est au complet :love:



Je crains qu'au moins l'un d'eux ne manque la chevauchée fantastique sur manche à balai prévue pour d'Halloween


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Février 2009)

Bon ben si les viocs sont ressortis de la naphtaline, on vas pouvoir enfin ramener Backminou chez le taxidermiste pour les raccords, et remettre PATOCH' au Marineland


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Février 2009)

boodou a dit:


> besoin de crème ?


Non. De bretelles ou d'une ceinture.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Non. De bretelles ou d'une ceinture.



T'as peur pour ton croupion?


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2009)

Nan mais faut laisser la place aux jeunes, Pierre-Auvergne a je pense la carrure pour succéder à SB


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Nan mais faut laisser la place aux jeunes, Pierre-Auvergne a je pense la carrure pour succéder à SB



*MOUAAAAHAHAHAHA !* 


:love:


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2009)

Ou Julrou pourquoi pas en effet 

ps : en attendant "c'est mou"


----------



## Lamégère (3 Février 2009)

Combi anti tombé de futal...


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2009)

On dirant Han Solo dans l'empire contre-attaque :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Février 2009)

pfff t'es nul on vois que tu connais pas le matos... il y a une fermeture éclair aussi de l'autre côté


----------



## Lamégère (3 Février 2009)

T'as peut être une notice technique qui va avec?


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> On dirant Han Solo dans l'empire contre-attaque :rateau:


La dernière poupée taïwanaise livrée à Macinside


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Février 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> T'as peut être une notice technique qui va avec?


Non en général on apprends à utiliser ça avec son Master en SM. la seule notice est pour l'entretien du caoutchouc ou du latex suivant le produit.


----------



## Lamégère (3 Février 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Non en général on apprends à utiliser ça avec son Master en SM. la seule notice est pour l'entretien du caoutchouc ou du latex suivant le produit.


 Je connaissais le Master en économie, mais pas celui là... P'tain on en apprend tous les jours ici!


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Février 2009)

Master & Slave...
 tu te trompes : en éco il n'y a que des fiottes tièdes


----------



## gKatarn (3 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> *Tremblez médiocres !!!!!
> 
> SONNYBOY EST DE RETOUR !!!!!
> 
> ...



Ouelcome back, çà va nous changer des Julrou et pierre-auvergne


----------



## Bassman (3 Février 2009)

Bon retour chez toi Sonny, et amuses toi bien, y'a de quoi faire


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ou Julrou pourquoi pas en effet



Un socialo faire le méchant chez les noobs ?


----------



## Luc G (3 Février 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Faut-il se réjouir du retour de sonnyboy ? À cette question, sans la moindre hésitation, je réponds oui.


et moi itou.
A-t-il profité de son absence ici-bas pour ériger un mur de poulailler à la hauteur de ses émois ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Février 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> T'as peur pour ton croupion?


Non. Grâce à ma surcharge pondérale, mon futal tient tout seul.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Février 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Non. Grâce à ma surcharge pondérale, mon futal tient tout seul.



C'est la technique dite du barbatruc ? :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est la technique dite du barbatruc ? :love:


C'est la technique du "j'remplis bien mon futal et il tient tout seul".


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (3 Février 2009)

Faut faire attention, des fois la couture du pantalon cède quand c'est comme ça


----------



## Lamégère (3 Février 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Faut faire attention, des fois la couture du pantalon cède quand c'est comme ça


 Sauf si c'est du strech


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (3 Février 2009)

Tout élastique a son point de rupture


----------



## Lamégère (3 Février 2009)

C'est sur qu'en prenant un 36 filette à la place d'un 44 c'est limite...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

Formidable. Il y a bien quelques branchages à tronçonner.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Février 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Tout élastique a son point de rupture





Lamégère a dit:


> C'est sur qu'en prenant un 36 filette à la place d'un 44 c'est limite...



Caltez, volaille!!!...


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Février 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ouelcome back, çà va nous changer des Julrou et pierre-auvergne





Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Un socialo faire le méchant chez les noobs ?



Dites donc, le père et le fils, on se fait une touze familiale ? :mouais:


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah ?...
> 
> Bon... En attendant, est-ce bien nécessaire de garder ce fil ouvert, vu le nombre de baveux qui vont débarquer pour polir le niakoué à l'autre enflure ?...



Non

Bon, c'est pas bientôt fini, ce tapage ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

Amok a dit:


> C'est là qu'on se dit que ca manquait  !


Merci
Ça fait plaisir :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> *MOUAAAAHAHAHAHA !*
> 
> 
> :love:





Lamégère a dit:


> T'as peut être une notice technique qui va avec?





MarieStockholm a dit:


> Faut faire attention, des fois la couture du pantalon cède quand c'est comme ça




Sonny ? T'as besoin d'un ptit récap' au niveau des _cas_ à traiter en urgence, ou tu t'y retrouves ?


----------



## Amok (3 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Merci
> Ça fait plaisir :mouais:



Fais pas ta jalouse : tu sais bien qu'entre toi et moi c'est juste sexuel. Sonny, lui, c'est autre chose... :rose:


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Sonny ? T'as besoin d'un ptit récap' au niveau des _cas_ à traiter en urgence, ou tu t'y retrouves ?



Pourra pas
Y'en a trop
Il va vite s'épuiser
Et en plus 
Je le sens un peu rouillé du genou
D'où un manque d'appui ferme au sol

( c'est que je l'ai connu en pleine forme, cette vieille momie
Cette canaille
La lippe bavante, le rictus ensoleillé de scélératesse, et les postillons riches de miasmes)

Non, malheureusement, je le sens fatigué, au bout du rouleau
Revenu, parce que vous l'avez supplié
Reconnaissant, tout à coup
Mais dans une inversion de sa pente naturelle


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2009)

Incroyable, il n'a jamais été tant posté dans ce fil que depuis que sonny est revenu 

Bon, celà dit, ça va éviter à Chaton de se coltiner le résumé de la situation, vu que les principaux sujets à traiter en priorité sont directement venus se faire connaître, à peu d'exceptions près


----------



## tirhum (3 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Pourra pas
> Y'en a trop
> Il va vite s'épuiser
> Et en plus
> ...



Poil aux aisselles...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Incroyable, il n'a jamais été tant posté dans ce fil que depuis que sonny est revenu


C'en est presque vexant.


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Février 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'en est presque vexant.



Si tu veux, je peux aussi pondre un truc sur ton état inquiétant de sénilité


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Si tu veux, je peux aussi pondre un truc sur ton état inquiétant de sénilité


Fais-toi plaisir. De toute façon ce sera comme d'hab : incompréhensible.


----------



## Malkovitch (3 Février 2009)

_Usé, poils plein l'nez
Vieilli, est Sonny
Fatigué, car des aujourd'hui
De futal tomber, n'est plus permis
Trop occupé, poils au cul nu
A son bancal dentier, r'mettre au jus._

zZ.


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Février 2009)

Ooh bah Evil-bernatus est revenu


----------



## gKatarn (3 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Dites donc, le père et le fils, on se fait une touze familiale ? :mouais:



Tssssss, un peu de tenue


----------



## Lamégère (3 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Pourra pas
> Y'en a trop
> Il va vite s'épuiser
> Et en plus
> ...





Malkovitch a dit:


> _Usé, poils plein l'nez
> Vieilli, est Sonny
> Fatigué, car des aujourd'hui
> De futal tomber, n'est plus permis
> ...



Ca devient le Cercle des Poêtes Disparus ici...

Pas de tombé de futal à l'horizon
Ne parlons pas des d'abrasions
Laissez tomber le calbute
Faudrait un jour que ça affute
Pour que calte la volaille
Peut être faudrait-il sortir l'épouvantail...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Février 2009)

Pour un méchant détesté par les gens, il est vachement apprécié le vieux machin


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Février 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Gazzzouuuu-gazou-gaaaaazzzzooouuuu



Aaah pour sonny on replace son avatar. On reposte allègrement en oubliant son arthrose de la veuve-poignet trop sollicitée...

Envois moi encore des MP pour me dire des carabistouilles... 

Tu t'es fais encore promettre un plan "exhib'" dans une pissotière ?


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Non, malheureusement, je le sens fatigué, au bout du rouleau
> Revenu, parce que vous l'avez supplié
> Reconnaissant, tout à coup
> Mais dans une inversion de sa pente naturelle



Nan mais t'as raison, donne lui une corde ou un fuzi aussi 

*OU FOUS-Y DIRECT DES COUPS DE PIED NAN ?? *


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2009)

Bien, bien, bien....

J'ai parcouru ces dernières pages d'un derrière distrait... mais j'ai vu quand même qu'il y a de la grosse mangeuse de manganeou... la lipe humide et luisante...

Va falloir se mettre au boulot mais j'hésite devant l'ampleur de la tache (le mot semble bien approprié..) !!


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Nan mais t'as raison, donne lui une corde ou un fuzi aussi
> 
> *OU FOUS-Y DIRECT DES COUPS DE PIED NAN ?? *





sonnyboy a dit:


> Bien, bien, bien....
> 
> J'ai parcouru ces dernières pages d'un derrière distrait... mais j'ai vu quand même qu'il y a de la grosse mangeuse de manganeou... la lipe humide et luisante...
> 
> Va falloir se mettre au boulot mais j'hésite devant l'ampleur de la tache (le mot semble bien approprié..) !!



Mais comme je te comprends
(vieux fossile)

Quand je pense que certains font des chemins de croix difficiles
Cherchant toute la journée le pardon
D'on ne sait qui

Au fond, je n'étais pas du tout pour ton retour
Et je ne le suis toujours pas
Mais, au moins tu n'es pas tombé sur un Prie-Dieu

Et, sur le fond, je m'en fous


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2009)

M'avais pas semblé qu'on demandait leur avis aux gens.... non ?


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> M'avais pas semblé qu'on demandait leur avis aux gens.... non ?



Ben tiens, 1286 messages pour te libérer
Un fil entier à ton honneur
Des kilogrammes de respect


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Février 2009)

Et des tonnes de complaisance gerbante


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Et des tonnes de complaisance gerbante


----------



## Lamégère (4 Février 2009)

Tout ça pour quoi??? Pour qu'il nous dise qu'il est gentil ET timide!!!


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Tout ça pour quoi??? Pour qu'il nous dise qu'il est gentil ET timide!!!



ALORS QU'ON LE SAVAIT DÉJÀ EN PLUS !!


----------



## Lamégère (4 Février 2009)

C'EST PAS LA PEINE DE GUEULER, J'SUIS PAS SOURDE!


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> C'EST PAS LA PEINE DE GUEULER, J'SUIS PAS SOURDE!



Oui mais tu es célibataire :rateau:


----------



## Lamégère (4 Février 2009)

Et ben non yen a un de votre espèce qui me supporte et oui vous pouvez le plaindre!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> M'avais pas semblé qu'on demandait leur avis aux gens.... non ?





CouleurSud a dit:


> Ben tiens, 1286 messages pour te libérer
> Un fil entier à ton honneur
> Des kilogrammes de respect



C'est toujours émouvant d'être l'observateur des débuts d'une grande histoire d'amour... :rateau: 

Bon, y a du boulot là Georges, je pense qu'à part organiser une bonne grosse touze, tu vas pas t'en sortir...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Et ben non yen a un de votre espèce qui me supporte et oui vous pouvez le plaindre!



Qu'entends tu par "de votre espèce" ? :mouais:

Par définition, pour que deux individus appartiennent à la même espèce, faut, entre autres, qu'ils soient capables de faire des petits lorsqu'ils s'accouplent, je ne suis pas certain que si on accouple celui que tu as chez toi avec *J*'ai *PT* un *K*able, ils puissent faire des petits


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Qu'entends tu par "de votre espèce" ? :mouais:
> 
> Par définition, pour que deux individus appartiennent à la même espèce, faut, entre autres, qu'ils soient capables de faire des petits lorsqu'ils s'accouplent, je ne suis pas certain que si on accouple celui que tu as chez toi avec *J*'ai *PT* un *K*able, ils puissent faire des petits



Paraît des fois que ça marche, faut essayer moi je dis sinon on peut pas vraiment savoir


----------



## Lamégère (5 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Qu'entends tu par "de votre espèce" ? :mouais:
> 
> Par définition, pour que deux individus appartiennent à la même espèce, faut, entre autres, qu'ils soient capables de faire des petits lorsqu'ils s'accouplent, je ne suis pas certain que si on accouple celui que tu as chez toi avec *J*'ai *PT* un *K*able, ils puissent faire des petits


 
Un Mââââle avec tout ce qui faut, tout ça tout ça... Et pour l'accouplement avec JPTK, il serait effectivement difficile d'en avoir une portée car ils sont tous 2 des Mâââles, enfin j'crois...:mouais:



@ JPTK: je lui parle de ton envie d'essayer, si jamais ça le branche on vous fera rencontrer, et pis je filmerai comme ça je posterai la vidéo sur le fil des images animées sympa


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> @ JPTK: je lui parle de ton envie d'essayer, si jamais ça le branche on vous fera rencontrer, et pis je filmerai comme ça je posterai la vidéo sur le fil des images animées sympa


----------



## Lamégère (5 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


>


 Ah on me dit dans l'oreillette que ça va pas être possible...


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2009)

Déçu je suis


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Février 2009)

c'est un des truc que j'aime chez *J*ete*P*é*T*eles*K*ouillesijeveu : ses smil. improbables  :love:

Mais ou les trouve-t-il ??


----------



## Lamégère (5 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Déçu je suis


 
Faut pas, tu veux que j'ouvre un fils pour te trouver quelqu'un qui acceptera?
En plus je suis sur que tout le monde sera EN-CHAN-Té...


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> c'est un des truc que j'aime chez *J*ete*P*é*T*eles*K*ouillesijeveu : ses smil. improbables  :love:
> 
> Mais ou les trouve-t-il ??




Je les commande sur l'apple store


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Faut pas, tu veux que j'ouvre un fils pour te trouver quelqu'un qui acceptera?
> En plus je suis sur que tout le monde sera EN-CHAN-Té...



Nan nan c'est bon j'ai changé d'avis en fait


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Faut pas, tu veux que j'ouvre un fils pour te trouver quelqu'un qui acceptera?
> En plus je suis sur que tout le monde sera EN-CHAN-Té...



Attends un peu pour faire ça, Sonny a de l'abrasage en retard jusque par dessus le poulailler (ou la rambarde, c'est pareil), laisse lui le temps de se mettre à jour, je suis certain qu'il adorerait un tel fil 





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> c'est un des truc que j'aime chez *J*ete*P*é*T*eles*K*ouillesijeveu : ses smil. improbables  :love:
> 
> Mais ou les trouve-t-il ??



Allez, ma bonne cucurbitacée, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en février, je te le dis, il les trouve là !


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


>





Lamégère a dit:


> Ah on me dit dans l'oreillette que ça va pas être possible...


Eh Oh.... attends... ça se voit pourtant dans ses posts et AP que c'est une folle précieuse hystérique


----------



## Lamégère (5 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Attends un peu pour faire ça, Sonny a de l'abrasage en retard jusque par dessus le poulailler (ou la rambarde, c'est pareil), laisse lui le temps de se mettre à jour, je suis certain qu'il adorerait un tel fil



Si ya que ça pour lui faire plaisir, ça peut attendre un peu (15/20min bon poids), je ne suis pas partie encore au grand désespoir de certains, mais comme le disais un proverbe lotosien:
"C'est l'jeu ma pauvre Lucette"


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Février 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Si ya que ça pour lui faire plaisir, ça peut attendre un peu (15/20min bon poids), je ne suis pas partie encore au grand désespoir de certains, mais comme le disais un proverbe lotosien:
> "C'est l'jeu ma pauvre Lucette"


C'est en levrette plutot le jeu du pieu


----------



## JPTK (6 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Allez, ma bonne cucurbitacée,
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Mais ne partie seulement


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Février 2009)

C'qu'on s'emmerde...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> C'qu'on s'emmerde...



C'est la faute à la mégère, elle a pas voulu/osé ouvrir ce fil ou tu devais l'abraser !


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Février 2009)

fais lui un lavement à chaud, ça détend


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> C'qu'on s'emmerde...





Sindanárië a dit:


> fais lui un lavement à chaud, ça détend


Oserais-je vous dire que vous m'avez manqué ? :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Février 2009)

Ah bah si ça te fais plaisir 



Bon&#8230;


Tu nous paye un resto quand alors ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Tu nous paye un resto quand alors ?  :love:


Je connais une petite pizzéria sympa dans une bourgade du Sud-Est. Ça pourrait le faire.


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Février 2009)

tu m'invites ? :rose: je me ferai toute petite et je grignoterai à peine, promis :love:


----------



## boodou (7 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> tu m'invites ? :rose: je me ferai toute petite et je grignoterai à peine, promis :love:



Ça m'étonnerais, t'as l'air d'être une gourmande toi !


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Février 2009)

d'abord je suis aussi petite qu'un moineau  et puis je suis pas gourmande d'abord, je profite  un point c'est tout


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> C'qu'on s'emmerde...



Je l'avais dit ; fallait fermer...

Là on tombe dans le pathétique...


----------



## viruce (7 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je l'avais dit ; fallait fermer...
> 
> Là on tombe dans le pathétique...



Yup...
et le bourreau etant homme de l'ombre, je suis pas sur que SB soit tres fan de toute cette popularite midinette...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2009)

Voilà...


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Février 2009)

Alors que moi, je suis complétement OK pour qu'on ouvre plein de fils avec mon nom dedans.
Nan nan, j'vous assure, ça me dérange pas.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Février 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Alors que moi, je suis complétement OK pour qu'on ouvre plein de fils avec mon nom dedans.
> Nan nan, j'vous assure, ça me dérange pas.



Il faut croire que d'aucuns trouveraient ça moins intéressant


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Février 2009)

Que veux tu, je ne suis pas assez sulfureux.  
C'est le drame de ma vie.

Il va falloir que je m'invente plein d'aventures sexuelles sordides avec certains foreumeurs, ça peut peut-être marcher.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Février 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Que veux tu, je ne suis pas assez sulfureux.
> C'est le drame de ma vie.
> 
> Il va falloir que je m'invente plein d'aventures sexuelles sordides avec certains foreumeurs, ça peut peut-être marcher.


Un peu comme JPTK?


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Février 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Un peu comme JPTK?


Tu rigoles mais je pensais à lui quand j'ai écrit ça. 

J'ai même failli rajouter qu'il faudrait peut-être que je parle du gout de mon sperme pour faire bonne mesure.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il va falloir que je m'invente plein d'aventures sexuelles sordides avec certains foreumeurs, ça peut peut-être marcher.


Pourquoi en inventer ? :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Février 2009)

Hé hé hé.

J'espérais presque que tu daignes relever. :love:


----------



## JPTK (7 Février 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu rigoles mais je pensais à lui quand j'ai écrit ça.
> 
> J'ai même failli rajouter qu'il faudrait peut-être que je parle du gout de mon sperme pour faire bonne mesure.



hè je l'ai goûté moi même bande de pervers !


----------



## boodou (7 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> hè je l'ai goûté moi même bande de pervers !



salé ou sucré ?


----------



## JPTK (7 Février 2009)

boodou a dit:


> salé ou sucré ?



Noisette.


----------



## JPTK (7 Février 2009)

Sonnyboy, qui voudrais-tu remercier pour cette libération ? A la manière d'Ingrid ?


----------



## tirhum (7 Février 2009)

On s'en fout !...


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Février 2009)

C'pas faux.


----------



## JPTK (7 Février 2009)

merde quoi, la parole de dieu on peut pas la zapper comme ça, bon tant pis, une autre fois alors


----------



## viruce (7 Février 2009)

c'est fini le ruby ?


----------



## JPTK (7 Février 2009)

viruce a dit:


> c'est fini le ruby ?




Ouai, on va pouvoir avoir des rapports avec des personnes de couleur maintenant


----------



## viruce (7 Février 2009)

vert ?


----------



## JPTK (8 Février 2009)

viruce a dit:


> vert ?



au choix, selon tes préférences.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Février 2009)

La putain de vos mères....


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Février 2009)

AH... on y arrive...

Les affaire reprennent !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Février 2009)

Je crois que ça me fatigue... :mouais:


----------



## Grug (8 Février 2009)

Mais, j'y pense&#8230; ce fil n'a plus de raison d'être.  :love:


----------

